#ubuntu-google 2015-12-07
<balloons> I'll look at new stuff
<balloons> wxl, can you provide some links in that task?
<balloons> something like " Search for bugs through the Lubuntu Packages Team on Launchpad. " isn't going to be doable by someone new
<balloons> heck, even i might have trouble. A link or two would be useful. Everything else looks goods
<wxl> balloons: yes, but otherwise good?
<balloons> Yes wxl
<balloons> o/
<balloons> I see some new tasks DanChapman ;-) awesome
<balloons> wxl, are you going to be able to edit https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5490678339469312/ to add some links?
<tvoss> o/
<kenvandine> hey tvoss
<flocculant> hi peeps
<kenvandine> hey flocculant
<balloons> hey guys.. 30 mins till the gates are opened, hehe
<balloons> I'm not sure how sudden the rush will be, lol
<tvoss> balloons, is there an official "we are open" channel somewhere?
<balloons> tvoss, we're preparing an annoucement that will go out across official social channels
<tvoss> balloons, ack, I thought about something officially google
<balloons> this IRC channel, and the mailing list we've been using will be continued to be used by mentors and students alike
<balloons> tvoss, yea, I assume as much, but I'm not sure. This is our first time doing GCI, and the first time in a long time we've done anything like this with Google
<balloons> I mean, I'm sure there will be an annoucement from them, but it's not clear how they do recruitment efforts for students
<tvoss> balloons, ack
<tvoss> I'm grabbing a quick bite
<samsruti> i m very excited as being an mentor
<samsruti> i wish i could be a student and can try to win the SF trip :P
<samsruti> lol
<gjeet> Gates are open!
 * inder is ready
<samsruti> yeahoo :D
 * gjeet is ready too :P
<popey> \o/
<kenvandine> yay
<DanChapman> \o/
<balloons> wahoo!
<balloons> we've posted an annoucement to the fridge
<balloons> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/12/07/google-code-in-2015-student-registration-now-open/
<samsruti> wooow :D
<balloons> the first students have already taken tasks
<balloons> flocculant, the first task taken was to run the manual tests for xubuntu :p
<flocculant> \o/
<nuboro> hi
<DanChapman> hey nuboro!
<nubo> hi i cant register when i click next nothing happen
<inder> Hi nubo
<inder> refresh the page
<inder> and wait for some time
<inder> sometimes it takes time
<balloons> yes, there is probably a bit of a rush to signu
<balloons> *signup
<nubo> i did that and wrote it again ich clicked next but nothing happend again
<gjeet> Which browser are you using ?
<nubo> firefox
<gjeet> Do you have chrome browser ?
<nubo> no but i am installing it
<gjeet> hmm okk great!
<balloons> nubo, it seems indeed google is aware of a problem with firefox and registering at the moment
<samsruti> We are getting good response to our tasks :D
<wxl> balloons: yes, working on it now. sorry weekend was a blur of activity
<balloons> wxl, ack, ty
<flocculant> balloons: just a thought - but is there anything in the general you can do things for Ubuntu that mentions they're going to need SSO account to do anything ?
<balloons> flocculant, we can put together a student guide if you will, and we have the ability to link that on every task
<balloons> If you want to colloborate with some folks on a wiki page of some content, I'd be happy to link it. It would be useful
<flocculant> just wondering how many instances of 'I can't login to foo' we'd get :)
<samsruti> yeah thats a good idea balloons
<balloons> maybe drop it under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn/
<balloons> so something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn/StudentGuide ?
<flocculant> of the top of my head - SSO, bzr at least
<flocculant> balloons: copy/paste the QA Set up Launchpad and Bzr/ Working with Bzr branches and Launchpad perhaps
<balloons> flocculant, you could simply link them :-)
<flocculant> or just link to them and not worry too much about the 'detail'
<flocculant> yea :D
<balloons> A little blurb about, hey this is ubuntu sso. hey this is launchpad, link to hepl
<balloons> etc
<balloons> :-)
<nuboro_> hi can someone assign me https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4635551793676288/ please
<gjeet> nuboro: you are already assigned, you can start working on it
<nuboro_> thanks
<gjeet> This year a student can assign a task to himself/herself. So if you claim a task that means, task is assigned to you and you can start working on it.
<balloons> nuboro_, glad you were able to get registered
<nuboro_> yes i tried chrome and there it works
<balloons> they say firefox should be working again fyi
<flocculant> balloons: got a basic SSO/bzr info page there ^^ now - gtg for a bit
<balloons> ty ty!
<balloons> tasks are updated and should have a blurb on that page
<balloons> fyi to mentors, we can't review students tasks at the moment. There's a bug google is working on
<gjeet> balloons: ok! thanks for update
<gjeet> I was just wondering if there's any irc channel just for mentors and google developers
<nuboro_> a question can the mentors now look at the task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4635551793676288/
<balloons> nuboro_, they can't review it at the moment due to a bug. But it will be reviewed asap, don't worry
<flocculant> gjeet: good point
<nuboro_> yes its clesr that they dont can do it so fast but i wasnt sure if i submitted it
<flocculant> nuboro_: it clearly says you submitted it to me :)
<nuboro_> and know i submitted it so it doen't matter
<nuboro_> yes :)
<flocculant> balloons: gjeet makes a rather pertinent point - this channel I suspect will get noisy :)
<balloons> flocculant, yea, if we feel the need to have a mentors / admins only chat, we can create one. Everyone seemed to like the idea of one channel
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> let's see how it goes then I guess :)
<neel> Hello, my name is Neel and I'm participating in the Google Code-in
<inder> Hi Neel
<inder> Nice to hear that, how's it going?
<DanChapman> Hi neel :-)
<amitoj> hello neel
<neel> I'm trying to work on this task : https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4911452473262080/?sp-status=2&sp-is_exhausted=False
<neel> It's basically to redesign the interface of the Shorts app
<neel> Can I use Sketch to work on it? It's a proprietary software, but I'm most comfortable with it
<popey> neel, sketch is fine.
<neel> Okay, thanks :)
<popey> neel, we have an inkscape based tool which can also be used
<popey> but I appreciate people may need to use what they're most familiar with
<neel> What is the tool you are using? I'm open to learning new tools
<popey> https://github.com/halfsail/Ubuntu-UI-Toolkit
<popey> Grab the svg, open in Inkscape
<popey> It's really easy, like building with lego :)
<neel> This looks good, I'll try it out
<neel> Thanks!
<popey> No problem!
<nuboro_> for many tasks you need to know qml
<nuboro_> is there somewhere you can learn sth about it
<DanChapman> nuboro_, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/ is a good place to start
<nuboro_> DanChapman thanks
<DanChapman> nuboro_, you will find lots of documentation and tutorials to get you going
<Luis_> Hello, I  need help in something. I picked up a task for making an ad campaign, do you know if I can use an existing song or there are any copyright restrictions?
<nuboro_> and are there task you only need to know a bit qml
<balloons> Luis_, it's probably best if you use something like freemusicarchive
<balloons> http://freemusicarchive.org/
<DanChapman> From what i see most of the tasks that require just qml should be ok for someone with limited knowledge. And there's plenty of folks here who can help you if you don't understand something
<DanChapman> nuboro_, ^^
<balloons> reviews are working now. Feel free to review / approve
<rioc0719> Hey, I'm Cristian and I recently claimed the "Build the terminal app and run all testsuites" task for Google Code-in, and I'm having some trouble running the tests
<balloons> rioc0719, sure, what's going on?
<Luis_> Alright, I will check out that site, thanks for the help balloons!
<wxl> balloons: um, in the process of doing some regular sysadminy stuff, i deleted /etc so bear with me on those links O_O
<rioc0719> When I run `autopilot run ubuntu_terminal_app` like it says in the Readme, I get the error "could not import package ubuntu_terminal_app: No module named ubuntu_terminal_app"
<rioc0719> Excuse me if I'm making some stupid mistake, I've never used the Ubuntu SDK or autopilot before
<balloons> rioc0719, you probably ran it from the root directory, and autopilot can't find the module
<balloons> trying running the same command under tests/autopilot
<balloons> also, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/running-autopilot-tests/ if you need more help
<bun_> hi how does Convince and convert users from Microsoft Windows to GNU/Linux works
<bun_> how can you see if its done
<rioc0719> Running it from the tests/autopilot directory doesn't work, but I'll look through those docs and see what I can figure out. Thanks for the link!
<balloons> bun_, sure. For that task, you can share the story of who you got to use GNU/Linux. I'll have the mentor update the task with a list of specific questions you should answer
<balloons> rioc0719, sorry to hear that :-( ohh are you using autopilot3 or autopilot command?
<balloons> autopilot3 is the python3 version, and everything should be using that now
<rioc0719> I'm using the autopilot command, but I just tried it with autopilot3 and it's not working either
<balloons> rioc0719, ok, I can let you troubleshoot so more if you wish. But happy to help if you need it
<rioc0719> Ah, I think I just figured out what I was doing wrong, I was running autopilot in the build directory like it says to do in the readme, but it actually has to be run from the source directory
<rioc0719> Thanks for your help, balloons!
<balloons> rioc0719, ohh! That sounds like something that could be fixed in the readme. Would make a nice task to file and fix that issue
<rioc0719> balloons, should I try filing an issue or should I just stick with the task?
<balloons> rioc0719, you can stick with the task at hand. I'll make a task for you to fix the problem if you are interested
<balloons> It needs fixing either way :-)
<rioc0719> balloons, I would be interested in that task
<balloons> rioc0719, ok, give me a few moments and I will create. Thanks!
<rioc0719> balloons, Thanks for the task and for all your help! I'm glad I could assist the project.
<balloons> rioc0719, check out the task entitled 'Fix the README's for terminal'
<rioc0719> balloons, Excellent! When I'm done with this task, I'll make sure to do that one next. Thanks!
<Hulk> any mentors
<SmajevicIrfan> Hello everyone, I'm doing this task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6605604168663040/
<balloons> hello Hulk
<balloons> hello SmajevicIrfan
<gaurav_shukla> yep mentor here
<Hulk> how do you claim task
<SmajevicIrfan> Nicholas Skaggs has told me to first do the problem 'Setup a development environment for the QATracker', but do I abandon the one I'm doing and do the one he recommended or do I stick with this one?
<balloons> SmajevicIrfan, hey, that's me :-) I'd recommend doing the setup first. The task you are working on will be much easier once you've done it
<balloons> and if you like working on qatracker tasks, we have more to add
<SmajevicIrfan> balloons, oh, thank you
<gaurav_shukla> hi Nicholas, I would like to be added as a co mentor on this one https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5477576877277184/
<SmajevicIrfan> that would be great, they're fun
<nuboro_> who is nicholas ?
<Hulk> I am Doing this https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5091474953732096/?sp-organization=4568116747042816
<Hulk> ok I will see you tomarrow
<balloons> nuboro_, myself
<nuboro_> ah ok because you said that i should test the programm i send a 2 screenshot (I think it has sth to do with that) but i dont know how to do it specifically
<nuboro_> balloons : ^^
<balloons> nuboro_, ahh, yes testing calendar. Do you see the qml tests?
<balloons> under test/unitests, there is a .qml file with the tests in it
<nuboro_> balloons   calendar.qml ?
<balloons> nuboro_, tst_date.qml. See it?
<nuboro_> jes
<nuboro_> yes
<nuboro_> that i opened in qt and send a screenshot but then i dont now what to do
<balloons> ok, so use the qmltestrunner to run that file
<balloons> like this
<balloons> qmltestrunner --input tests/unittests/tst_date.qml
<balloons> something like that
<nuboro_> in terminal
<balloons> yes
<balloons> you just need to pass the path to the qmltestrunner as input
<balloons> it's that simple
<balloons> tvoss_, ping
<tvoss_> balloons, pong
<nuboro_> isend a screenshot but i dont think it is right
<nuboro_> balloons ^^
<balloons> nuboro_, I will look
<gaurav_shukla> anyone aware if there's a GCI leaderboard this year ?
<jun1707> Not so sure, haven't really checked out everything on the site yet.
<balloons> no idea
<jun1707> It's sad to be a person who has slow internet connection... Especially when all the files are big.
<SmajevicIrfan> balloons, on this site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/DevEnv the link http://YOUR_SERVER/?=admin/config/services/qatracker doesn't have a q after ?, but it should
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-08
<xcub> I have a question regarding ubuntu booting process
<xcub> I tried to update to 15.04 from 14.04 by using "sudo  do-release-upgrade". Then I restarted the system and was met by the error message:
<xcub> "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init
<xcub> "/sbin/sh: 0: can't access tty: job control turned off"
<Sicilians> hello?
<Sicilians> for the task of organizing the youtube videos of these UOS events, how many should I put in my playlist and should i put in quick review videos of the event
<Sicilians> whats up raj
<Sicilians> okey den
<McIntireEvan> lol
<McIntireEvan> Whats up?
<Rajvinder> hi
<McIntireEvan> hi
<ExplodingKittens> Evening all
<McIntireEvan> Sup?
<ExplodingKittens> Installing Thunar from source, slowly and painfully. Yourself?
<McIntireEvan> Just got my Ubuntu VM setup and fast enough to use, getting SSH details setup
<ExplodingKittens> Oh, very nice. What host OS are you using?
<frogerman1234> Are you asking me?
<McIntireEvan> Windows 10; I would have dual booted by now but my computer was having issues booting from usb, so I gave up on. How about yourself?
<ExplodingKittens> frogerman1234, oh no, sorry, I was asking McIntireEvan. That was my bad.
<frogerman1234> Its ok i just logged in to ask a question and what you typed was the first to appear
<ExplodingKittens> McIntireEvan, I use Windows 8.1 as my host. I've got a working install of Ubuntu GNOME on another partition that I use for video editing, but I figured it was a bad idea to gunk it up with too much development stuff.
<McIntireEvan> ExplodingKittens, yeah, makes sense, I use a ubuntu vps but I I also need the GUI for all these tasks so I setup a VM
<ExplodingKittens> McIntireEvan, yeah, I got my VM (mostly) set up about a week ago, since downloading programs-- especially the Ubuntu SDK --takes ages on my internet. Then I realized that for most of the tasks, I need to download Ubuntu 16.04 anyways. Whoops.
<darkxst> ExplodingKittens, there will be some Ubuntu GNOME tasks appearing over the next day if you are interested
<McIntireEvan> ExplodingKittens, ouch, what kind of internet speed do you have?
<ExplodingKittens> darkxst, I'll be keeping an eye out for those. Thanks for letting me know!
<ExplodingKittens> McIntireEvan, 0.5 mbps down/~0.25 mbps up.
<McIntireEvan> ExplodingKittens, jeez, that's awful. Im so sorry :(
<ExplodingKittens> It's not too terrible, it just makes installing and updating stuff last way longer than it really ought to. It's a good thing the tasks give plenty of time.
<David_Grey> Hi all
<ExplodingKittens> Sorry, forgot to append McIntireEvan to that last message (again).
<jose> hey everyone!
<jose> ExplodingKittens: just got here, you experiencing any problems?
<David_Grey> I'm good
<jose> David_Grey: glad to hear :) already grabbed a task?
<McIntireEvan> ExplodingKittens, it's cool, no worries :) I'm not sure my exact speeds, especially over wireless, but when I was torrenting the iso I was getting ~2mb/s
<ExplodingKittens> jose, not at the moment, no. Thanks for asking though, and welcome! :)
<McIntireEvan> Yo, jose!
<jose> hey, McIntireEvan!
<David_Grey> @jose Nope. Just browsing
<jose> David_Grey: cool :) you should grab a task, though! :)
<jose> ExplodingKittens: cool, here to help if anything pops up!
<ExplodingKittens> McIntireEvan, oh wow, not bad! Yeah, I've found wired to be a bit quicker, but pretty inconvenient. I used to just plug my laptop into LAN and go that way, since the router was usually right next to me.
<darkxst> jose can you add amjjawad as a mentor on https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5908025948766208/
<jose> darkxst: sure! gimme one sec, finishing up some stuff over here
<McIntireEvan> ExplodingKittens, yeah, I live near Washington DC so speeds tend to always be good. Our router is downstairs and I usually have my laptop in my room so it's slower, but the speeds are still good enough
<darkxst> jose, I also added a couple of other tasks that need publishing, more to follow though
<jose> darkxst: 10-4. let's check on that first task though
<ExplodingKittens> McIntireEvan, yeah, your location is definitely a good place for speedy internet. I live in the middle of the woods, almost literally, in Missouri, so the selection for ISPs is relatively sparce.
<jose> darkxst: updated and published :)
<tsimonq2> check 1 2
<McIntireEvan> ExplodingKittens, jeesh, yeah, I can imagine
<tsimonq2> jose: nope, I should have voice
<jose> tsimonq2: hey, is this your regular nick?
<tsimonq2> jose: yep
<jose> or is it without the 2?
<jose> oh, unaffiliated/tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> jose: nope, just regular tsimonq2
<jose> set!
<tsimonq2> yay!
<tsimonq2> thanks!
<jose> np :)
 * tsimonq2 needs to set it up so he can idle here
<jose> lol
<jose> znc ftw
<tsimonq2> no, I just need to get things set in irssi lol
<jose> tsimonq2: uh, irssi. port 22 blocked everywhere!
<jose> darkxst: do you have links to the tasks you created so I can review them?
<darkxst> jose, sure
<darkxst> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5087053553336320/
<darkxst> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5459760312745984/
<theghostinthemac> whats up
<tsimonq2> jose: the only thing is, as a mentor, I still need the parent form signed. I am working on that, but for now I am not "officially" a mentor
<McIntireEvan> theghostinthemac, nothing much, just waiting for some installs to finish. How about you?
<tsimonq2> jose: as I am 13 but I am already involved with Ubuntu
<jose> tsimonq2: I assume that's already on the works by now?
<theghostinthemac> I am waiting for parental consent form approval
<jose> darkxst: reviewed and published, both of them
<darkxst> jose, thanks
<jose> theghostinthemac: have you claimed a task already? you can start working on one in the meanwhile :)
<jose> darkxst: no prob!
<theghostinthemac> yeah, I have
<theghostinthemac> i gtg
<jose> cool :)
<tsimonq2> jose: just about to get it signed, actually
<jose> tsimonq2: great. glad to have you on board!
<tsimonq2> jose: for the signature, does it have to be an actual signature, or can it just be a printed name?
<jose> tsimonq2: if the person's signature is their printed name (mine is, for example), then the printed name. but signature in general.
<tsimonq2> ok, cool
<tsimonq2> but can it be typed text, or does it have to be written?
<jose> samsruti: I'll edit that a bit and change the topic, but gimme a couple mins
<jose> tsimonq2: written, as with a pen
<tsimonq2> oh
<samsruti> sure jose :D
<tsimonq2> adueppen: hello :D
* jose changed the topic of #ubuntu-google to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Google Events Coordination channel! || Now running: Google Code-In || codein.withgoogle.com
<adueppen> tsimonq2: hi
<jose> who's using Slack? >.>
<tsimonq2> jose: do I have to return the whole waiver or just page 2?
<tsimonq2> not me <.< >.>
<jose> tsimonq2: the whole agreement, scanned and in one PDF file
<tsimonq2> oh.
<tsimonq2> ook
<tsimonq2> *ok
<jose> or at least that's how it was in my times
<SlackBridge> <mike> I am... sorry. :(
<jose> we prefer to use IRC instead of slack for various reasons. we'll have a discussion on that tomorrow on the mailing list, I suppose
<mynameismevin_> that's unfortunate. I'll prolly be unreachable via working hours then. :(
<mynameismevin_> we use slack at work, and my bot sits outside the network, so it forwards all the traffic.
<tsimonq2> jose: can I literally have my mom read it, print out page 2, take a picture of it, then I just find a way to replace page 2 in the PDF with the picture, *then* send it?
<jose> mynameismevin_: have you tried irccloud.com?
<jose> tsimonq2: too much workaround for something so simple?
<tsimonq2> jose: this would be so much easier if I couls just return page 2 :P
<tsimonq2> *could
<jose> well, again, I think you're trying to complicate yourself about something so simple. scanning a page doesn't take more than a minute :)
<tsimonq2> so I would only need to scan page *2*?
<tsimonq2> and then just send *that*?
<tsimonq2> or do I need to find a way to work it into the PDF
<jose> scan both of them and send in both of them
<jose> you can even use 'convert *.jpg name.pdf' and that's it to turn it into a pdf
<tsimonq2> both of them being?
<jose> page one and two?
<tsimonq2> I only need a signature on page 2 of 6
<tsimonq2> why should I go through the trouble of scanning all 6?
<jose> well, you can do what you want, but I'm telling you what I did when I submitted my forms.
<jose> you're free to submit it as you wish
<tsimonq2> oh...well...
 * tsimonq2 is just gonna have his mom scan it then send the jpg :P
<darkxst> jose, another https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5949767225966592/
<jose> darkxst: let's check!
<jose> darkxst: fixed a grammar thingy but it's published now
<Luis_> Hi, I need help with submitting a task. How do I submit a task when I have to attach (around 175 mb)?
<mynameismevin__> Luis_: can you upload it to google drive, make it public, then share the link? that's always an option.
<samsruti> Since it was a channel for students and mentor so i got confused should i post in public :P
<samsruti> Hi Luis_
<jose> oh, it's a channel for everything GCI :)
<samsruti> Cool :D
<jose> Luis_: hey! the page doesn't allow you to attach such big files?
<jose> Luis_: also, if you have a link at the task so I can double check we're on the same page
<Ayush> I have selected this job :) Build the calendar app and run all testsuites .. Need help . I am  13 years old . I am new to open source world. Can anybody please guide me if i need to install ubuntu for this task
<Luis_> +mynameismevin: Mmm, that sounds like a good option. This is the first time I participate in this, could you please give me a quick tutorial to submit the task, I would really appreciate that!
<Luis_> jose: this is the link https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6276860962930688/
<Luis_> Thanks for the help!
<jose> Luis_: as mynameismevin__ suggested, you can always share a link. we can work on getting the source from you later :)
<Ayush> I have selected this job :) Build the calendar app and run all testsuites .. Need help . I am  13 years old . I am new to open source world. Can anybody please guide me if i need to install ubuntu for this task
<Luis_> jose: Thank you, that´s very helpful. I´ll just figure out how to submit the task and do it that way
<jose> Ayush: yes, you are intended to use Ubuntu on all (or most) tasks
<Ayush> Ok thanks.
<jose> more information about how to do it can be found on the task itself
<Ayush> Ok :) Will try that
<jose> Ayush: if you still need help after reading everything, let us know and we'll do our best
<Ayush> Definitely . Will get back to this if i face any problem
<jose> enjoy!
<ahoneybun> I has voice?
<ahoneybun> \o/
<Xyz-zy> hi, I'm looking at the tasks and "What release of Ubuntu used ?" seems to be a common requirement, does this mean I need to install Ubuntu before doing any code-related tasks?
<Xyz-zy> I have Linux Mint, which I think is based on Ubuntu, but I'm really new to it
<jose> Xyz-zy: I'd say you are better working with Ubuntu or any of the official flavors (Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu MATE, Ubuntu GNOME, Mythbuntu)
<Xyz-zy> jose: thanks! maybe I'll install Ubuntu as my first task then
<areke> Hi! Is it possible to develop on osx, or should I try to dual boot into ubuntu/install a vm for development?
<MatthewAllen> I'm not 100% sure, but I'm running Ubuntu in a Virtual Machine as I believe that quite a few of the tasks require Ubuntu
<areke> Yeah I suppose Ubuntu is needed to test all of the code. I realized that right after I finished setting up bzr :P
<darkxst> jose, another add amjjawad on this one also: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4544892818685952/
<darkxst> jose, popey, balloons: ^ : also see this which needs amjjawad as mod also https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6590206979342336/
<Ayush> How to do dual boot
<Ayush> with ubuntu
<Ayush> Help!
<Ayush> Its getting tough on my part :(
<amitoj> Which Operating system you have already installed?
<Ayush> Windows 10
<Ayush> amitoj: I have Windows 10 currently.
<amitoj> okay then Simply install ubuntu on another drive Like windows 10 is install in C drive then install Ubuntu in D or E drive
<Ayush> ok. Do I need something like Oracle Virtualbox ?
<amitoj> No, For Dual Boot you don't need it.
<Ayush> Ok But what i download is a file of .iso extension
<Ayush> I am not able to open
<Ayush> ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<amitoj> No need to open it. Burn this file to pen drive or DVD.
<amitoj> Burn it to make it bootable don't copy paste it
<Ayush> Okay :)
<Ayush> I am trying
<hunar> @amitoj,u r the mentor of ubuntu
<hunar> actually i am thinking of designing a sticker for ubuntu
<amitoj> Yes, Hunar
<hunar> could you please tell me that which software should i use
<amitoj> Have you aware of any? photoshop or GIMP
<hunar> yes
<hunar> photoshop
 * hunar slaps renatu around a bit with a large fishbot
<amitoj> okay Photoshop is nice you can use it and Gimp is open source software You can use it to which ever you like. :)
<hunar> oh i'm sorry. this was done by mistake @Renatu
<amitoj> Its okay :)
<hunar> ok thanks amitoj
<amitoj> Your Welcome :)
<hunar> hey amitoj, could you please guide me with some other beginners task, which are a bit easy to do!
<hunar> :p
<hunar> amitoj??
<Ayush> amitoj: please guide me step by step to work on Build the calendar app and run all testsuites
<amitoj> okay There are so many beginners task You can choose any we help you. As you choose to design a sticker its easy
<Ayush> This is a beginner's task too.
<Ayush> But its kind of taking a toll on me
<Ayush> :(
<hunar> hey ayush! where are you from?
<amitoj> What Problem you are facing Ayush?
<Ayush> I am not able to understand how to proceed .
<Ayush> I am asked to download ubuntu sdk
<hunar> amitoj, i'm using photoshop. what should be the dimensions for the sticker?
<hunar> height width and resolution?
<Ayush> I will be able to do that as instructions are given
<Ayush> Do i have to fix bugs for a calendar app
<Ayush> or write a code to create a calendar app?
<darkxst> Ayush, that task is just to build the source, and then run the test suites, there will be (likely) follow up tasks that involve fixing bugs etc
<amitoj> @hunar dimensions any of your choice and make it in High resolution
<Ayush> So I need to write code to make a calendar app.
<Ayush> Can anyone help me with initial steps
<darkxst> Ayush, no, you just download the existing source code and build it
<darkxst> All the instructions are on the page linked in the task
<Ayush> So all i need to do this run it and submit the app ?
<Ayush> Submit the working app
<Ayush> ?
<Ayush> Please tell me what I actually have to do in this task I have taken up to make a calendar app. I am highly interested into making this app. But I am afraid I wont be able to do .
<Ayush> Source code is already there . So what I should do next after just installing ubuntu and sdk ?
<Ayush> What actually I have to come out with at the end as a result to submit ?
<Ayush> I am a beginner failing to understand the instructions :(
<Ayush> Provided by ubuntu
<MatthewAllen> Anyone else stuck still waiting for Parental Consent to be approved?
<hunar> what should be the dimensions of the sticker
<hunar> anyone please help me out
<hunar> ???
<hunar> anyone up there?
<DanChapman> hunar, hi there! So i just looked at the description of the sticker task and it states "The size and the shape of the sticker is whatever you like." :-)
<hunar> kk
<hunar> thank u sir
<tvoss_> good morning :)
<DanChapman> hunar, your welcome :-)
<DanChapman> morning tvoss_ :-)
<tvoss> ah, I see the channel has slightly grown since yesterday
<darkxst> Ayush, its an existing app, and the task says what info to submit
<gaurav_shukla> hi popey I created a task to create promotional video, now the participant is asking if there are any legal complications if he tries to compare other os to ubuntu
<popey> gaurav_shukla, hard to know without knowing what they are planning to say :)
<popey> gaurav_shukla, fact is we can't possibly know the laws in every country, but I think typically common sense prevails
<gaurav_shukla> so what should I suggest ? although there are tons of videos already on the web comparing x os to y os or x thing to y thing so I don't think that should be an issue here
<popey> right, i agree
<gaurav_shukla> also he's having trouble uploading the video for review on the code in website so he asked if he could submit a link to video and upload the video on youtube
<popey> sure
<popey> seems sensible
<Nuruddinjr> Hi there, i would love to take some Code In challenges but can't see any submit button,
<edot> i have claimed the task for building terminal and run all testsuites
<edot> and i couldn't understand where to start
<Nuruddinjr> how to claim a task
<edot> could any of you help me
<edot> should i just install sdk and fork the branch of terminal
<edot> and run testsuites
<Nuruddinjr> edot> How to claim a task
<edot> click on the button #nuruddinjr
<gaurav_shukla> edot may be balloons o popey could help you with that
<popey> edot, which part are you stuck with?
<Nuruddinjr> apparently i dont have  a button yet :-) I am getting a parental consent app error here
<Nuruddinjr> ** on gci web site
<edot> nuruddin then you should click the link to verify
<edot> and enter the details for your parent/guardian (email)
<edot> popey i stuck with how to start building the app
<Nuruddinjr> I am getting the app got an error"
<Nuruddinjr> message
<popey> edot, you have the SDK installed?
<edot> i am using cygwin
<edot> is it possible to install and run sdk using cygwin
<popey> no.
<popey> You need to install Ubuntu either on a machine, or in a virtual machine such as vmware or virtualbox
<edot> okay.
<edot> so after installing sdk should i fork the repo from launchpad and run testsuites
<edot> could you tell me the sequence in which i should complete this task
<edot> being a noob its kind of intimidating and i am uncertain of what i had to do
<popey> I appreciate the feedback edot :)
<gaurav_shukla> What to do If i suspect one of the participant has copied from some other source in order to complete the task
<Arctos> Hello
<MatthewAllen> Anyone know if we're supposed to build and run the calendar app through the Ubuntu SDK or the terminal???
<DanChapman> MatthewAllen, I would say use which ever method you would prefer to use
<hunar> @amitoj, pls check my task
<hunar> i have resubmitted it
<hunar> please review it
 * hunar slaps hunar around a bit with a large fishbot
<darkxst> hunar, you probably don't want to slap mentors with fishbot's! ;)
<MatthewAllen> Cam someone give me a hand with the Calendar App task to build and run it, after building it using Cmake and attempting to execute it I am prompted with a file browser to select a QML file, what am I supposed to do???
<hunar> @darkxst, u might see that i didnot slap mentors, i slapped myself.. :p lol
<DanChapman> MatthewAllen, what steps have you taken trying to run it?
<DanChapman> MatthewAllen, IIRC calendar is pure qml so you should be able to just use qmlscene. Have you read the README file?
<MatthewAllen> DanChapman, Attempting to do it through the qmlscene command returns the error "module "QtOrganizer" is not installed"
<Sean64_home> Hello World!
<DanChapman> MatthewAllen, Check you have "qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin" and "qtorganizer5-eds" packages installed
<Sean64_home> Excute me, I want to do GCI's Interview a Community Member Task, what can I do?
<DanChapman> Sean64_home, Hi! The task description gives some good indicators of what to do and where to look. I would suggest you first start by learning what the various teams in Ubuntu do and go from there :-)
<darkxst> hunar, well that is just as bad! your supposed to be having fun here ;)
 * vedk slaps vedk around a bit with a large fishbot
<hunar> hahaha... lol yeah.. @darkxst
<Sean64_home> hunar: @ is mean he is OP, you can direct call his nick name.
<hunar> kk
<hunar> op!
<Sean64_home> btw, OP is not part of IRC, it is a (optical) module of IRC.
<MatthewAllen> DanChapman, I sorted out those missing packages however I'm now getting "module "Ubuntu.SyncMonitor" is not installed, I have installed SyncMonitor using apt-get and I'm still getting the issue.
<DanChapman> MatthewAllen, Hmmm have you installed the ubuntu-sdk?
<MatthewAllen> DanChapman, Don't worry - fixed it! I needed to install the package "qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1"
<MatthewAllen> DanChapman, Thankyou for the help :)
<DanChapman> MatthewAllen, great! your welcome :)
<darkxst> hunar, no one here is mean, I think all what Sean64_home meant is you don't need to use "@" when pinging people
<Arctos> Hello
<Arctos> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu 15 problems?
<popey> didrocks, added all your desktop tasks, they need reviewing to put the right durations in them, and make sure categories are correct.
<popey> didrocks, can you see them? (I don't know if you can as they're not published)
<MatthewAllen> Can someone please give me a hand, I'm attempting to run the Autopilot tests on the Ubuntu-Calendar-App, Autopilot is finding the test modules without issue but when I attempt to run any tests it returns the following error; "ERROR: unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.calendar_app.tests.test_weekview"
<didrocks> popey: yeah, I can I don't know how to ensure I can grab all of them though
<didrocks> ah, my tasks show them as well
<didrocks> popey: good, putting duration and publishing them (this afternoon)
<popey> \o/
<popey> i made 20 instances of the "giant" one
<popey> we can always make more
<didrocks> popey: yeah, saw that, sounds ok, I'll ensure we don't have too many of them in parallel to ensure we don't have overlaps :)
<didrocks> popey: thanks!
<Ritz_> How to find bugs
<Ritz_> ?
<didrocks> popey: all done (changed time, category, number of instances for some…), they can be published I guess now (seems i can't do it myself)
<popey> didrocks, all published (assuming I pressed the buttons correctly)
<jun1707> Hi, I need help... I'm trying to run tests on the calendar app, however, when I choose autopilot, no tests appear on the list.
<didrocks> popey: you didn't push hard enough, some aren't :p
<didrocks> (5 of them)
<popey> fixed!
<popey> I need a new mouse button now
<didrocks> popey: you're not lying this time \o/
<popey> \o/
<didrocks> thanks ;)
 * didrocks hugs popey
<popey> \o/
<nuboro> hi
<Arslan> Hi!
<nuboro> how are you
<nuboro> in this https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5878439395459072/?sp-organization=4568116747042816&sp-status=2&sp-is_exhausted=False you should test it but what should you do then
<DanChapman> nuboro, I would have thought you would add your test results to the iso tracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/108302/testcases but I would check with the mentor for that task first :-)
<nuboro> yes ok
<jun1707> Help please. When I run autopilot for the calendar app, it'll give an error. "ImportError: No module named ubuntuuitoolkit"
<jun1707> How do I fix this?
<nuboro> the same happend to me
<paarthri> Trying to use autopilot3 to run test scripts in the music-app touch app. All the tests fail and the exit code is -6. What should I do?
<kenvandine> hey xcub, glad you sorted out your upgrade issue
<kenvandine> xcub, sorry I didn't respond earlier
<Kaushal_> hi/join
<balloons> jun1707, nuboro, you need to install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<balloons> paarthri, can you post a log of what happened?
<balloons> paarthri, use pastebin or something similar :-)
<jun1707> balloons, thanks. Will try that out. :D
<nuboro> balloons thanks but i already have that
<jun1707> Ooo, great, it works now after installing that and another dependency. Thanks a lot.
<balloons> jun1707, glad to hear it!
<jun1707> Haha, well, after fixing that problem another problem appears.
<jun1707> Starting /usr/bin/autopilot3-sandbox-run... E: Xephyr executable not found. Please install Xephyr /usr/bin/autopilot3-sandbox-run exited with code 1
<balloons> jun1707, ahh. Anothe rpackage
<balloons> xserver-xephyr should do the trick
<balloons> or run with the -X
<Sean64_home> Hi, I claimed the "Install Ubuntu" task, I need what? (Ex. Screenshot, installed iso file)
<Sean64_home> (I am Debian user now)
<Sean64_home> alan_g: You can use the command /away
<Sean64_home> I will install in gnome-boxes
<jun1707> Okay, so I've run the tests, and it gave me 32/33 failures...
<jun1707> What now?
<jun1707> "Your task is to build the app and successfully run it and it's testsuites on your desktop." that was given.
<balloons> jun1707, that's alot of failure, but submit that screenshot / log and you should be good
<jun1707> Hahaha alright then will do.
<balloons> Sean64_home, yes, for install ubuntu task a screenshot and answer the couple questions about what you installed and why
<Sean64_home> balloons: Excute me, I don't know what is "installed and 'why'".
<McIntireEvan> Sean64_home, I think what flavor (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lububtu, etc.) and what version number (14.04, for example, it can be found by following instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion)
<McIntireEvan> And then also talk about why you chose that one, like if you liked the UI in it more than the other ones, or even just if you didn't really know what to install
<nuboro_> @balloons i have installed that but there is the same error
<Sean64_home> In fact I just skimps for this task, because I was played (?) Ubuntu half year ago....
<balloons> nuboro_, posting a log will help out a lot. It's hard to know what's happening without being able to read what you are reading
<nuboro_> @balloons i went to ~/ubuntu-calendar-app/tests/autopilot
<nuboro_> then i tested   $ autopilot3 run calendar_app
<nuboro_> the rest is at the screenshot for the task
<nuboro_> sorry for the circumstances
<jun1707> 'module "Ubuntu.SyncMonitor" is not installed' Ahh... I see what's the problem now...
<balloons> nuboro_, have you used something like pastebin.com before? Copying and pasting the log from your terminal will help alot. Then just provide the link to it.
<balloons> nuboro_, I will look at the task screenshot in a moment
<nuboro_> http://pastebin.com/1bXVct24
<jun1707> this time install
<jun1707> address-book-service-testability
<balloons> nuboro_, aha. So do you see 'ImportError: No module named 'address_book_service_testability'' ? That's the issue. You need to install address-book-service-testability
<jun1707> 'module "Ubuntu.SyncMonitor" is not installed' anyone knows how to fix this? sync-monitor is installed already though...
<balloons> we have a task to expand the README's for the core apps to make this easier. It's clearly a little difficut now
<balloons> jun1707, what's the context?
<jun1707> Well, the first time I ran the calendar app, it showed up just fine. (forgot to screenshot) but now trying it again, that's the response.
<balloons> smajevicirfan, you about?
<smajevicirfan> @balloons, you asked me about the error on the wiki
<balloons> smajevicirfan, yes, thank you. I've fixed it now.
<balloons> smajevicirfan, I was going to ask if you were going to go ahead and try fixing some qatracker issues now. If so, I'll make sure to get more added
<Sean64_home> Excute me, I done the task Install Ubuntu, please review, thanks.
<smajevicirfan> @balloons, I actually was, but the one where the title had to be changed seems to be claimed :/
<balloons> smajevicirfan, ahh indeed so. Let me add another one for you
<balloons> just a moment
<balloons> jun1707, on your error, that seems really weird. I'm not sure
<jun1707> balloons, the full error: http://pastebin.com/mQhSk12H
<DanChapman> jun1707, ahh that's because Ubuntu.SyncMonitor isn't yet included in the Ubuntu SDK desktop kit. Try running "qmlscene calendar.qml" in your terminal
<balloons> DanChapman, interesting.. is that filed somewhere?
<DanChapman> balloons, i believe zoltan is onto it. He said a week or 2 and the platform api's should be in the desktop kit it currently only has the uitk & qt modules. I haven't checked for a bug report though :-/
<balloons> ok, no worries. If he knows about it, then :-)
<smajevicirfan> balloons, the url on the wiki still isn't right, should be ?q not q?
<balloons> smajevicirfan, :-)
<balloons> fixed.
<smajevicirfan> balloons, just saw it :-)
<jun1707> Okay alright then thanks a lot.
<balloons> smajevicirfan, I created 'Change QATracker top 20 page to top 100'
<nuboro_> balloons there is another error
<nuboro_> http://pastebin.com/gpNPPDjq
<nuboro_> and the calendar app opens many times
<balloons> nuboro_, I think you've got the tests to at least run
<nuboro_> :) ok so wait a lot off time
<balloons> I understand it's been a little difficult in getting things setup. We've added a task in response to make it easier.
<balloons> anyways, I would approve this task now. I hope you at least figure out how all the tools for the core apps work now, so if you had to do it again, you could :-)_
<nuboro_> yes then i could do it
<nuboro_> balloons ^
<balloons> nuboro_, :-)
<nuboro_> shall i send a screen shoot
<balloons> nuboro_, yes, please do. And feel free to send for review
<nuboro_> but it failed
<nuboro_> http://pastebin.com/KJeEzqbx
<balloons> ohh.. I thought you said things ran.. I'm sorry
<ahayzen> balloons, "PyGIWarning: UbuntuAppLaunch was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('UbuntuAppLaunch', '2') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded." is what Carla and Victor have been seeing with music on xenial btw
<balloons> ok, do you have all the dependencies installed? I know you've been adding some
<balloons> ahayzen, uh-oh
<nuboro_> no the auto ran
<ahayzen> balloons, i randomly saw in the desktop meeting... '<Laney> • New upstream of g-i, for some reason we have a delta now'
<ahayzen> maybe that has broken something as Victor said it *was* working
<ahayzen> balloons, what Victor now gets if it helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/13824636/ ;-)
<nuboro> i think i have all
<nuboro> this error always come Binary content:   FailedTestScreenshot (image/png)
<balloons> let me try
<balloons> ahayzen
 * ahayzen hugs vivid
<balloons> hehe.. works for you on vivd?
<ahayzen> not sure, i use adt-run on device :-)
<ahayzen> and i have uc1.2 not uc1.3 so it won't work anyway ;-)
<ahayzen> balloons, what are you guys recommending for the applicants to be running on? Wily?
<balloons> ahayzen, nothing I suppose. But most are on trusty or vivid
<ahayzen> ok
<balloons> whoops.. looks like my dist-upgrade got cut off lastnight
<balloons> so my bzr is broken, amongst other things
 * balloons waits
<nuboro> http://pastebin.com/i1XCaYEK   how can you solve this problem
<balloons> nuboro, what version of ubuntu are you running on?
<balloons> it sounds like there may be a brand new bug preventing running these tests
<nuboro> 16.04 LTS
<nuboro> @balloons ^^
<ahayzen> yeah, seems anyone on Xenial has a broken G-I
<balloons> nuboro, right. So as ahayzen is saying, that's the issue.
<balloons> nuboro, that means I think you are ok. Explain the bug and submit the screenshot.
<hunar> amitoj sir, i think i have deleted that file :'(
<balloons> 16.04 / xenial is a development version, and it can have bugs like this
<balloons> it's a work in progress, and not yet offfically released
<nuboro> where shall i explain it ? @balloons
<balloons> nuboro, in your submission for the task
<amitoj> oh hunar its okay no worry :)
<nuboro> ok
<hunar> amitoj sir, when will it be approved? the parental consent! this much long it takes!!
<amitoj> @hunar it will be approved very soon. As it will be approved by Google itself. :)
<Girish> Hi! I'm working on the task to build the Ubuntu Calendar app. Do I need to install qt5 on my machine to build it? The README says that it needs qmlsceneviewer and qt5 to 'run' it. But I'm not sure whether running and building are the same thing. Thanks!
<popey> You need to install it, yes.
<popey> Which you will get if you install the SDK
<hunar> thank u amitoj sir!
<popey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<Girish> I installed the sdk but I'm not able to run it.
<hunar> sir, can i get ur phone number or facebook ID?
<nuboro> @balloons i have send the bug and the screenshot
<balloons> nuboro, just send for review then
<Anvith> @girish this video may help you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNr3Y0kTSkI
<nuboro> yes that i also did
<Girish> My machine says qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of '' when I try the command qmlsceneviewer calendar.qml
<balloons> Girish, just run it as qmlscene
<Girish> Same error. qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<Girish> I'm on Ubuntu 15.04 if that matters.
<kenvandine> Girish, do you have the package qmlscene installed?
<kenvandine>  /usr/bin/qmlscene comes from qt-chooser
<kenvandine> qtchooser rather
<kenvandine> Girish, i suspect if you install qmlscene, you'll be good
<Girish> Okay I'll install qmlscene and try again.
<nuboro> .seen goal
<Girish> I installed qmlscene and now I'm getting a different error
<Girish> ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar.qml:21 module "QtOrganizer" is not installed
<goal> .hey nuboro
<nuboro> hi
<goal> how does this google code-in thing work/nuboro
<nuboro> there are tasks
<goal> i selected the task on making a calander
<nuboro> you can take one
<nuboro> ok then were you on this website https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/calendar/
<kenvandine> Girish, progress :)
<goal> but how do u do it
<nuboro> goal are you german
<Girish> :D
<goal> like do u install the app
<goal> to code it
<kenvandine> Girish, install these packages: qtorganizer5-eds qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin
<kenvandine> Girish, not sure if that's all of them, but maybe :)
<nuboro> goal have you got Ubuntu SDK
<Girish> Okay, thanks!
<goal> no
<goal> i am new to this
<goal> but im a c++ programmer on netbeans
<goal> also i use linux
<nuboro> then the first step is to install it
<goal> alright
<goal> ill try and install it
<goal> but do i have to make the calender from start
<goal> :(
<nuboro> no you have got the source
<goal> okie
<goal> thanks
<goal> i'll come back again if i need something
<Girish> New errors: file:///home/girish/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar.qml:320 Type EventActions unavailable ubuntu-calendar-app/EventActions.qml:21 module "Ubuntu.SyncMonitor" is not installed
<kenvandine> Girish, install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1
<Girish> SyncMonitor and EventActions are unavailable
<kenvandine> EventActions is part of calendar-app
<kenvandine> you just need SyncMonitor
<Girish> I got an error but the calendar is running!
<Girish> The error is Fail to connect with sync monitor
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> i guess sync monitor isn't running
<kenvandine> renatu, ^^ does it matter?
<kenvandine> i assume not
<kenvandine> for development
<Girish> So the calendar is built now?
<kenvandine> nothing to build, you have all the dependencies installed now to run it
 * kenvandine doesn't know much about the calendar-app
<renatu> kenvandine, Girish, yes you do not need sync monitor running
<kenvandine> cool
<renatu> Girish, I believe calendar app is only QML files, you do not need to build it :D
<Girish> Now for running the tests part, I need to run the tests in Ubuntu SDK, right?
<Girish> Well, the task described to 'build the calendar', so I got confused. I even tried to open the files in Ubuntu SDK to build it.
<nuboro> who is Alan Pope
<nuboro> Carla Sella
<ahayzen> nuboro, Alan Pope -> popey
<popey> o/
<nuboro> hi
<nuboro> @popey can you please look at https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4635551793676288/
<flocculant> balloons: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6357871159672832/ please make sure you add you as a mentor please :)
<flocculant> if that makes sense we can do the same for the package tracker too
<balloons> done and published. The code should be the same between both
<ahayzen> balloons, Carla has just reported, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1524000, which project should that be against? pygobject ?
<ahayzen> balloons, ^^ also affects most other core apps (its the error we were just talking about)
<balloons> ahayzen, pygobject indeed I guess
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll mark as such :-)
<flocculant> balloons: ack
<balloons> flocculant, perhaps you should edit the xubuntu test task to say the output should just be a link to your result
<ahayzen> balloons, do you think i should add the uitk as well? as its when you import ubuntuuitoolkit ?
<flocculant> balloons: did that to both mine
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm not sure it makes sense to add it to all the imports. But perhaps I misunderstand the issue
<ahayzen> balloons, when you do import ubuntuuitoolkit somewhere in their ap helper it does another import which then explodes with the GI error
<flocculant> balloons: writing these tasks is a real pain here - can't actually see what I'm writing :(
<Girish_> Hi, I'm trying to run the autopilot tests in the test directory and all of them are failing.
<Girish_> First I changed to ubuntu_calendar_app/tests/autopilot/
<Girish_> Then I ran the script autopilot3 run calendar_app
<Girish_> I recieved Ran 9 tests in 0.002s FAILED (failures=9)
<Girish_> I'm running the tests in the Ubuntu calendar app.
<Girish_> Where am I going wrong?
<Girish_> I'm also getting this error: ImportError: No module named 'ubuntuuitoolkit'
<nuboro> can you send the hole thing
<nuboro> http://pastebin.com/ maybe
<nuboro> Girish_ ^^^
<Girish_> Yeah, sending. Just a sec
<balloons> flocculant, I write them somewhere else and paste them in most of the time
<Girish_> Errors: http://pastebin.com/cY4H1ZMF
<balloons> Girish_, install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<Girish_> Okay
<malevasquez> Hey, I sent in a task for review yesterday and even though I got some good feedback, the mentor didn't mark it as complete. What can I do about this?
<malevasquez> Because I am trying to move on to a new task, but I can't claim one until this one is marked as 'complete' or just marked as something.
<Girish_> The tests are running now(No import errors). The mouse is acting on its own and performing several tasks. But I'm getting tasks failed in my terminal.
<ultimamax> hey can someone help me get this infrastructure set up? i have git and an ubuntu one account and a launchpad account set up already
<balloons> malevasquez, what task?
<balloons> Girish_, it's enough to have run them
<Girish_> Oh okay thanks!
<balloons> sounds like you were successful :-)
<Girish_> I'm not able to run the qmltest runner
<Girish_> I'm getting the error qmltestrunner: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmltestrunner': No such file or directory
<Girish_> Should I install qmltestrunner?
<balloons> Girish_, yes. If you install the metapackage ubuntu-sdk, you should have gotten all of this stuff
<Girish_> I already installed the ubuntu-sdk. I wonder why I didn't get all these stuff
<balloons> weird.. well, install away I guess
<Girish_> Do I need to install the Qt 5 test QML plugin?
<nuboro> can someone please look at this https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4635551793676288/
<nuboro> so i can do another
<Girish_> Which package is the qml test runner in? Which package do I download for getting the runner?
<DanChapman> balloons, note that installing ubuntu-sdk meta package now installs everything to /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/* this is why so many people are missing packages. installing ubuntu-sdk-libs should get most packages back in the correct place :-)
<malevasquez> balloons, the task is 'review kubuntu manual'
<balloons> DanChapman, I was just going to have a look. It's likely we'll need to update docs for that change. Thanks!
<balloons> malevasquez, ahh. Yes, ahoneybun is the mentor for that
<malevasquez> balloons, and can you mark the task as 'complete' instead of him?
<malevasquez> because I am waiting since yesterday afternoon and I would love to move on to another task
<malevasquez> I would really appreciate it
<nuboro> @popey
<balloons> malevasquez, yes, I will
<popey> nuboro, looking
<malevasquez> balloons, thank you so much!
<balloons> Girish_, as DanChapman said, install ubuntu-sdk-libs sounds like that should do the trick
<Girish_> Didn't
<Girish_> Installed the libs
<Girish_> Still getting the same error
<nuboro> thank @popey  you must do a lot ;)
<Girish_> qmltestrunner: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmltestrunner': No such file or directory
<balloons> Girish_, :-( OK, let me get the package name you need
<popey> nuboro, i think i might need balloons for this one, strange and interesting autopilot things, sorry.
<nuboro>  @popey shall i make a new with all the important
<Girish_> Thanks!
<balloons> nuboro, is this still for calendar?
<nuboro> yes ;)
<balloons> popey, there's an issue with autopilot and xenial atm
<popey> ah
<balloons> so I told him it was enough to show he ran things properly
<balloons> apparently pygi update broke things
<xcub> I am doing the task where you write a  tutorial for Bacon 2D, and I was wondering what I should use in order to write the tutorial
<xcub> Should i use the default wordprocessor and export what I write as a pdf, or is there a better option
<balloons> kenvandine, ^^
<balloons> xcub, I would say use whatever you wish, but the ultimate goal of your output would end up on a web page or included in the source code I would think
<balloons> xcub, your mentor can answer you better
<balloons> Girish_, qtdeclarative5-dev-tools
<Girish_> Okay, will try this
<xcub> So i would write it in html?
<Girish_> SUCCESS! :D
<balloons> I would keep the text plain until you know more. Only your mentor can give you the proper answer, so to be safe, worry about formatting a little later until you get an answer
<balloons> xcub ^^
<nuboro> i would like to do this https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4858002477678592/?sp-organization=4568116747042816
<nuboro> i havent the parental consent approval nowso the task i am doing isn#t finished
<nuboro> can i already start it ??
<balloons> nuboro, I'm not sure if google will let you officially start it or not
<nuboro> @balloons officially not but we can make it unofficially :)
<balloons> nuboro, you are most certainly welcome to start working on it regardless
<nuboro> ok thanks
<balloons> but get that consent form going so you don't have this issue :-)
<nuboro> i am just waiting for the rewie
<ExplodingKittens> I'm going through the Thunar bug reports, and I've got one that is assigned to both "thunar" and "thunar (Ubuntu)". For "thunar", it's marked as an invalid duplicate of another bug (which it is, on the project's Bugzilla page). Should it marked as such on Launchpad as well, despite it not being a duplicate there?
<Girish_> Submitted the calendar task. Thanks!
<nuboro> @balloons  do i neeed ubuntu touch or does the normal also work
<balloons> nuboro, no you can run in on the desktop
<nuboro> ok thanks
<kenvandine> balloons, guess i missed xcub
<balloons> kenvandine, yea, you can reply on the task instance, or even update the task to reflect his question
<kenvandine> yeah
<balloons> ExplodingKittens, I'm not sure
<balloons> presumably if there is an upstream bug, we can still have a thunar (ubuntu) bug. Only the thunar bug would be invalid i think
<ExplodingKittens> balloons, that's what I'm figuring. There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of documentation on handling bug reports, it mostly just seems to be about reporting them.
<nuboro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1493786  @balloons that isnt really a bug right?
<flocculant> ExplodingKittens: if the bug is confirmed in thunar but New in thunar (Ubuntu) move on to the next one, we're mostly interested in bugs that are just orphan reports
<flocculant> I'll try and make that more clear in the task
<ExplodingKittens> flocculant, got ya. Thanks!
<flocculant> ExplodingKittens: does the task look detailed enough now?
<Girish_> There is no team for Ubuntu Phone? I was looking in wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams and couldn't find any team for the Ubuntu Phone. Was looking to interview someone on the Phone team for the interviewing task. Can anyone connect me to somebody behind the Ubuntu Phone?
<kenvandine> Girish_, quite a few of us are :)
<kenvandine> there are multiple teams
<ExplodingKittens> flocculant, yes, definitely. Thanks for updating it!
<kenvandine> Girish_, i'm on the system apps team, working on the phone
<Girish_> Oh cool. :D Can I interview you?
<kenvandine> Girish_, i'd be happy to
<Girish_> Thanks! Can I get your email?
<kenvandine> ken.vandine@ubuntu.com
<Girish_> Thanks! I'll email you when my current task is reviewed and I'm assigned the interviewing task.
<kenvandine> Girish_, cool
<flocculant> ExplodingKittens: welcome - I guess you've done one now and finished :p
<ahoneybun> sorry about that balloons
<ExplodingKittens> flocculant, yeah, I need to link it upstream really quickly. After that, will I need to provide anything on the task page or just submit it as completed?
<flocculant> ExplodingKittens: submit the bug you confirmed as a link, I'll be able to grab your LP username then
<ExplodingKittens> flocculant, okay. I'll get on that and have it submitted in the next few minutes.
<smajevicirfan> @balloons, which of the packages that are installed for the qatracker include postfix?
<balloons> smajevicirfan, hmm
<balloons> smajevicirfan, drupal7 pulls it
<smajevicirfan> @balloons, ok, thank you
<balloons> smajevicirfan, via default-mta: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/drupal7
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> Hi balloons :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, did you see my email ?
<balloons> I did. I'm trying to get my bzr straightened out on my box
<balloons> so i can reproduce
<balloons> asking ahayzen is never a bad idea, as he knows both music and autopilot :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I do not have that error, but the student working on the test is, anyway I will try to ask ahayzen
<Hulk> hello
<McIntireEvan> Hi!
<Hulk> Do You Know Who The Mentor Alan Pope is????
<flocculant> Hulk: popey is Alan
<Hulk> ok popey can you help me with the calander app thing
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, I can confirm I too don't get that error
<balloons> tests run fine for me
<popey> Hulk, hello!
<popey> Hulk, is this the autopilot one? (I should re-assign balloons to that as he can answer it better than me) :)
<Hulk> @ popey i do not know the answer to that
<popey> Hulk, which task are you asking about?
<Hulk> @popey Build the calendar app and run all testsuites
<Letozaf_> balloons, are you running 15.10 or 16.04 ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, xenial
<Letozaf_> balloons, same as me, but all the tests pass for you ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, or only the one of the error
<balloons> Letozaf_, they are still running, but yea, seems fine
<popey> Hulk, yes, that's one for balloons :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have some issues on 10 or the tests: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1524000
<balloons> Letozaf_, everything passed. Because, you know, ahayzen is a boss
<balloons> Hulk, what's the issue?
<Superman_> 123
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh right. well, other than that bug it works
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<Superman_> This is Hulk And I Do not know what to do
<balloons> I'm looking at the student's log
<balloons> Superman_, with the task? you need to branch the code, run the app, and then run the tests for the app. It's should be an intro to developing for calendar app
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh, you are running with -vv, hmm
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Superman_> ok but i do not know how to code
<balloons> lots of debugging info with that. Anyways, I don't see any issue. I guess make sure they have ubuntu-sdk-libs and the other music-app dependencies installed
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> I'm assuming it's a mediascanner issue? that's the db issue?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, at least I think so
<balloons> I actually don't have that package installed to be honest, so ...
<McIntireEvan> Since I need to remake my VM anyway, should I go with 15.10 or 16.04?
<Superman_> Where do i install ubuntu
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have mediascanner but I do not have the students problem... I will tell him to check dependencies
<balloons> Sorry for his troubles ;-(
<McIntireEvan> Superman_, you have to download it and then either install it onto a computer or a virtual machine using Virtualbox or similar sofrtware
<flocculant> balloons: so what's the deal with the parental consent thing once you've approved a task?
<balloons> flocculant, some of the younger students have to fill that out I believe
<flocculant> ExplodingKittens: did one which I tried to approve
<McIntireEvan> balloons, all students. Im 17 and had to do it
<balloons> I guess google doesn't prompt for it at registeration.. only after they complete the first task
<flocculant> ExplodingKittens: seems you need to deal with parental consent :)
<balloons> ahh, thanks for the info McIntireEvan
<flocculant> balloons McIntireEvan thanks :)
<Superman_> I need the website for installation
<McIntireEvan> Superman_, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<McIntireEvan> balloons, flocculant, no problem :)
<ExplodingKittens> flocculant, the website says my parental consent has been submitted and will be reviewed "after you submit your first task for review." I'm guessing we'll have to wait on Google to review that form before you can approve the task.
<theghostinthemac> whats up?
<Superman_> Thank you
<McIntireEvan> theghostinthemac, Nothing much, just making a virutal machine right now. How bout you?
<theghostinthemac> Im building the calendar app
<theghostinthemac> just submitted the project
<McIntireEvan> Superman_, no problem, if you need anything else feel free to ask, someone in here will help you
<theghostinthemac> what is going to be on the VM?
<McIntireEvan> Nice, my current task is to build the terminal app but I botched my Virtual machine so I have to make a new one
<theghostinthemac> I was just working on the build the terminal project!!
<McIntireEvan> Ubuntu, my computer can't dual boot sadly, and I do need windows so :/
<theghostinthemac> :( :( :(
<McIntireEvan> Yeah, building it is just opening the project in Ubuntu SDK, building it, and running the tests, right?
 * theghostinthemac hates windows
<theghostinthemac> yeah, it is
<McIntireEvan> I tend to like windows, though TBH if I was forced to swap over to linux I'd probably be mostly fine
<theghostinthemac> the test part isnt so easy tho
<theghostinthemac> I tried to use python autopilot on the calendar app, and it completely crashed and burned
<theghostinthemac> I had to go and use qmltestrunner to run the tests
<McIntireEvan> Jeesh. Thanks for the info, I'll keep it in mind
<theghostinthemac> yw
<McIntireEvan> Is this your first year doing GCI?
<theghostinthemac> yeah
<theghostinthemac> how many years habe you benn doing the GCI?
<McIntireEvan> Cool! This is my third (and final) year, I was actually a finalist last year, Google Code In is great
<theghostinthemac> how do you become a finalist?
<McIntireEvan> You get chosen by the organization as one of 5 finalists, 2 of which become winners
<theghostinthemac> do you have to complete a certain amount of projects?
<McIntireEvan> The top 10 task completers are the people they choose those 5 from
<theghostinthemac> cool
<theghostinthemac> what happens to winners
<flocculant> ExplodingKittens: ack
<McIntireEvan> They get flown out to Google HQ in June and get a tour and everything there, 4 nights payed for in a hotel, plane tickets payed for, etc.
<McIntireEvan> Pretty awesome stuff
<theghostinthemac> sounds AWESOME
<theghostinthemac> dont you get a shirt or something for completeing three projects?
<McIntireEvan> Yup! You also get a hoodie if you're a finalist
<theghostinthemac> this just gets better and better
<McIntireEvan> My hope is to win this year, as it's my last chance, but it wouldn't be the end if I didn't
<theghostinthemac> are you going to be a mentor when you age out?
<McIntireEvan> Probably, we'll see how busy I am with college during this time next year
<theghostinthemac> how long have you been with ubuntu? I have been using it and mostly breaking my installs for over 3 years now
<balloons> Letozaf_, I found the answer
<McIntireEvan> If I'm a finalist or a winner I'd feel pretty obligated to be a mentor xD I'll probably try and continue to contribute after GCI ends but we'll see what happens
<Letozaf_> balloons, realy :)
<McIntireEvan> This is Ubuntu's first year with GCI, I was with Wikimedia last year. I use Ubuntu on my VPS though
<Letozaf_> balloons, what is it ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, read the README.autopilot file, under "# Resolving mediascanner2 schema issues when tests fail"
<balloons> see, andrew already knew how to solve it and it's in the readme!
<theghostinthemac> i mean how long have you benn using ubuntu
<Letozaf_> balloons, great ! thanks
<McIntireEvan> Ah, I've had my server a little over a year, so that long
<Letozaf_> balloons, andrew is really great too :D
<McIntireEvan> I tinkered with it a bit before that though, but nothing too cool
<theghostinthemac> @McIntireEvan: the first day I installed Ubuntu, I broke it 5 times trying to unlock the root user
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed.. I just read his README.. RTFM, right?
<McIntireEvan> Hahaha wow, that's pretty fun
<theghostinthemac> yeah.....
<theghostinthemac> !!FUN!! (to all y'all DFer's)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes right, but I really never would have thought I would find the answer to this issue in the readme :O
<Letozaf_> balloons, next time I will read it all, you never know
<theghostinthemac> @Letazaf_: are you one of the ubuntu mentors?
<theghostinthemac> meat Letozaf_
<theghostinthemac> meant Letozaf_
<theghostinthemac> I just cant get it right today
<McIntireEvan> It happens to the best of us :P
<flocculant> start with tab completing nicks :D
<Letozaf_> theghostinthemac, yes :)
<theghostinthemac> idk you could do that!!!!!
<theghostinthemac> tab complete is awesome
<flocculant> /me is *you*
<theghostinthemac> i knew that tho
<flocculant> /you is *me*
<theghostinthemac> ima go look up irc commands....bye!
<ahayzen> Letozaf_, regarding that music AP errors, looks like mediascanner2 is out of date and needs updating
<ahayzen> or ms2 has been updated and the mocking eneds changing again...but it looked the other way around
<Helen_> Hi~
<McIntireEvan> Hi!
<ahayzen> o/
<ahayzen> balloons, i think it was the client that is out of date due to it saying "what():  Tried to open a db with schema version 10, while supported version is 9."
<balloons> ahayzen, indeed. I found you describe the error and fix in your README.autopilot
<balloons> major kudos to you!
<ahayzen> and victor wrote the help guide :-) I take no credit for the descriptions of the ms2 database creation
<Letozaf_> ahayzen, o/
<balloons> ohh.. team effort!
<ahayzen> was a joint idea, so i'll take that part ;-)
 * theghostinthemac im baaaaack
<McIntireEvan> Welcome back :)
<theghostinthemac> **now**
<ahayzen> balloons, but that readme describes the problem the other way around ;-)
<ahayzen> balloons, all they need todo is sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mediascanner-2.0; restart mediascanner-2.0
<ahayzen> (as Victor just said in the email)
<balloons> well I suppose. But it was the key to understanding
<ahayzen> haha
<ahayzen> they day we don't have to manually inject databases will be a good one...
<ExplodingKittens> flocculant, it looks like the form was just approved and the task was marked as completed. Thank you! :)
<flocculant> ExplodingKittens: thank you too :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ahayzen thanks for your help :D
<ahayzen> Letozaf_, no problem, ping me if you have any further issues, I'll be about more next week if you want me to run through what needs doing for the library empty state AP test
<Letozaf_> ahayzen, sure thanks
<Helen_> i am doing the task: RUN AN IMAGE (ISO) TESTS AND REPORT YOUR RESULTS
<Helen_> I installed the iso file on vmware work station it automatically working
<Helen_> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/108340/testcases/1470/results said
<Helen_> The system boots properly and loads the installer displaying Welcome dialog with language selection and 'Try Ubuntu' and 'Install Ubuntu' buttons
<Helen_> i don't know if i misunderstood something,,Ծ‸Ծ,,
<flocculant> Helen_: that seems right, are you having a problem somewhere?
<flocculant> Helen_: though I assume that you've not logged in to the tracker and reported it yet as I can't see where you did it :)
<Helen_> oh i don't know i just can't log on
<Helen_> i will try again
<flocculant> and you have sorted out your SSO login account or already had one?
<Helen_> yes i created an account and confirmed my email address
<Helen_> it keeps saying: Oops!  The resource you tried to access doesn't exist. This can happen because of an invalid link or because of a bug. π__π
<flocculant> Helen_: ubuntu 64 bit?
<Helen_> yep(●'◡'●)ﾉ
<flocculant> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/108340/testcases
<flocculant> same thing happens when you select from there?
<balloons> wxl, I published your task on improving a lubuntu bug report, but please, we still need a link to the bugs to search through :-)
<Helen_> yes
<flocculant> Helen_: ok
<flocculant> balloons: seems we're getting the can't login to tracker issue here :(
<balloons> flocculant, Helen_, weird. Helen_, did you signup on launchpad?
<darkxst> balloons can you publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6590206979342336/ and https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4544892818685952/
<theghostinthemac> is Nicholas Skaggs on this node?
<balloons> darkxst, sure. I'm looking through unpublished stuff now
<darkxst> balloons also add amjjawad as mentor on both
<flocculant> balloons: do people need to signup on launchpad as well?
<balloons> flocculant, I think they might need to hit this link at least
<balloons> https://login.launchpad.net/JvC7Q6kDmiAKPblx/+decide
<flocculant> Helen_: go ^^ please
<balloons> Helen_, what happens if you go to https://launchpad.net/+login
<flocculant> there even
<balloons> sorry, use the second link.. Not the first with my sso details, heh
<flocculant> :D
<Helen_> thanks
<balloons> darkxst, ack
<flocculant> Helen_: if you can confirm that works I'll add it
<balloons> those look good darkxst. All published and I added Ali
<balloons> flocculant, I believe the login issue is because you can have an SSO account, but not a launchpad account. The tracker uses Ubuntu SSO, but really it wants a laucnhpad account, which doesn't exist for everyone
<balloons> and indeed, if we confirm it, I guess we can make sure to ask folks to get an lp account too
<flocculant> balloons: yep - I'll wait for Helen_ to ack, then add that to the guide
<Helen_> i logged in to lauchpad, then how can i go to the tracker (●´ω｀●)φ
<flocculant> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/108340/testcases
<Helen_> yes, it works~
<flocculant> \o/
<Helen_> thank you~
<flocculant> thanks for confirming that Helen_ :)
<Helen_> not at all
<flocculant> balloons: ok - updated StudentGuide with that LP step
<IRCUser> Hi, I'm participating in the GCI competiton and I would like to know what to do in one of the tasks
<flocculant> IRCUser: you're going to need to be more specific so we can try to help you :)
<IRCUser> Sorry! I need to know how to "Triage Terminal app bugs for relevance
<IRCUser> "
<balloons> flocculant, that mystery is solved! Magic!
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> balloons: can you point IRCUser in the right direction
<balloons> IRCUser, you want to triage this list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/
<balloons> so you'll need the terminal app, and then go through the bugs and see what's relevant and what's not
<IRCUser> Ok Thanks @ballon and +flooculant
<flocculant> welcome :)
<IRCUser> Sorry I meant @balloons and +flocculant
<flocculant> yep :)
<smajevicirfan> what do you recommend, juju/ansible or shell script for an automated installation of the qatracker dev environment?
<balloons> smajevicirfan, howdy. I think a juju charm would in theory be really easy to make, but I can't help you specifically. marcoceppi could though. You are free to do whatever is easiest for you
<balloons> smajevicirfan, did you try attempting any of the other tasks to improve the tracker?
<smajevicirfan> @balloons, I wanted to try and do this first, but I've read the rest
<tsimonq2> o/
<balloons> smajevicirfan, ack. Fixing the deve environment setup would be awesom
<smajevicirfan> @balloons, that's exactly what I thought, yesterday I spent and hour to make it work
<smajevicirfan> why would anyone else suffer
<tsimonq2> balloons: should I actually do something like "get #1 on this ranking" for a task, or no?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
 * tsimonq2 assumes not
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I'd assume the same ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: yeah, I figured :P
<flocculant> :)
 * wxl is waiting for the first person to come on here and say they're having trouble using some google product on ubuntu
<wxl> balloons: links coming soon
<tsimonq2> wxl: can you *consider* adding me to this one? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5490678339469312/
<tsimonq2> all I have are QA tasks to facilitate :P
 * tsimonq2 shares wxl excitement for someone coming here asking about a Google product on Ubuntu XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think as a mentor (not an admin) i can't add you, but maybe i'm wrong. do you know, flocculant ?
<ExplodingKittens> wxl, or someone from Google coming here for problems using Ubuntu. That would be hilariously unfortunate.
<flocculant> wxl: you're right - only admin can do that
<tsimonq2> ExplodingKittens: yep XD
<tsimonq2> flocculant: pretty please? :)
<flocculant> hah - I'm not a mentor :)
<flocculant> oh my
 * tsimonq2 facepalms at this task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5284116048117760/
<flocculant> yes I am - I'm not an admin :)
<wxl> balloons: jose: popey: sorry for the mass ping but i believe you guys to be the admins. please add tsimonq2 to https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5490678339469312/
 * ahoneybun can edit it
<wxl> ahoneybun: you're admin?
<popey> as a mentor?
<wxl> popey: yes please
<ahoneybun> it was in edit mode
<balloons> wxl, I will as soon as you edit it to include the link :-)
<wxl> balloons: yes dear :/
<flocculant> heh
<popey> i can't find him
<wxl> tsimonq2: go add some relevant links to it and you can be added XD
<popey> have now
<ahoneybun> no clue
 * wxl creates HOWTO on passing the buck
<popey> wxl,  done
<tsimonq2> balloons: wxl: sorry for the double ping, but maybe a consideration would be to add wxl to https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5458583860805632/ as he is a LoCo Council member
<flocculant> wxl: make it shareable :p
<balloons> wxl, tsimonq2 you've been added
<tsimonq2> because *sharing* is *caring* XD
<tsimonq2> balloons: thanks :)
<ahoneybun> wow 14 students: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4830110020534272/
<ahoneybun> 148 tasks
<tsimonq2> wxl: should I formulate a task to grammar nazi the Lubuntu docs? (with better wording :P)
<balloons> ahoneybun, want to help out on that task? Mike could use it I'll bet
<flocculant> ahoneybun: it took them a day to login to the wiki ...
<tsimonq2> oh ha ha...it seems like https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4830110020534272/
<tsimonq2> ...does it
<ahoneybun> flocculant, that would be the bad backend I think
<tsimonq2> wxl: but would it still be good to have a Lubuntu specific task?
<flocculant> it's been bad for years :p
 * balloons does it anyway
<wxl> tsimonq2: for non-specific things, no i think
<tsimonq2> wxl: oh ok
<ahoneybun> balloons, why bother asking XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: seriously though, would you want to add some links to our task? balloons has been bugging me and i've been tied up with this whole /etc business
<tsimonq2> wxl: sure!
<ahoneybun> that LoCo task is nice to have
<wxl> tsimonq2: don't forget lubuntu packages team lp link. thx a ton buddy
 * tsimonq2 pokes balloons back on behalf of wxl 
<tsimonq2> XD
<balloons> wxl,thank you. big hugs!
 * ahoneybun was added anyway lol
<tsimonq2> wxl: there
<balloons> marcoceppi, I added you to the simplify qatracker setup task. I think it'd make a great charm, and would appreciate your guidance to help mentor
<marcoceppi> balloons: sounds great
 * ahoneybun drinks too much hard root beer
<fazer> I'm trying to run a .qml app, the music-app qmlscene is telling me that I don't have the 'UserMetrics'  module.
<wxl> tsimonq2: we should talk to redwolf about artwork tasks
<marcoceppi> balloons: could we scope it so it does use Juju and Charm Layers?
<wxl> tsimonq2: and maybe identify some of our big nasty bugs for improvement?
<marcoceppi> balloons: since it's drupal it should only take a few hours to charm
<balloons> marcoceppi, my juju knowledge feels so old nowadays. It's just a drupal module. I believe it should be a simple thing to ask to include it
<balloons> marcoceppi, right. should be a standard setup
<balloons> whatever that means ;-)
<tsimonq2> wxl: well it's linked there, right? can't they look through them?
<fazer> Hey, how can I install the 'UserMEtrics' Module for qmlscene so I can run qml apps
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ping, permission to PM about a student?
<ahoneybun> balloons, I'm open for this task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4879798899834880/
<flocculant> tsimonq2: quickly you can - I'm just about to afk
<marcoceppi> balloons: right, but we have this new awesome charm layers thing
<marcoceppi> balloons: so you wouldn't use the drupal charm, but you could write a charm for a drupal site in a few hours time. Jorge was able to write a charm, if you want a litmus test ;)
<balloons> marcoceppi, ahh ,that's the name of it? jcastro was telling me about it, but I didn't catch the name
<balloons> marcoceppi, LOL!
<marcoceppi> balloons: yeah, charm layers/charm build/reactive charming are all synonyms for the same set of tools
<tsimonq2> wxl: I am gonna make a task that does https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5332896474726400/ but for Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> unless anyone objects within the next 5 minutes
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> flocculant: balloons: is it wise that there be separate flavor tasks for all of the common activities like iso testing?
<wxl> flocculant: fwiw i'm pinging you on that one because you're a mentor for one (for xubuntu)
<tsimonq2> (just a note, f l o c c u l a n t is AFK)
<wxl> ic
<wxl> so non-voiced nicks are students then, yes?
<tsimonq2> wxl: yep
<darkxst> wxl, does seem it would be possible to make a generic iso task that covers all flavors
<tsimonq2> darkxst: IMHO it would be easier to have falvor by flavor, first of all, on a whoever needs it basis, and second, IMHO it would be too broad
<wxl> darkxst: that certainly seems to make the most sense to me, so i'm just trying to come up with some sort of consensus here. surely that would mean less work overall for everyone. we could populate the description of the various flavors
<tsimonq2> *flavor
<wxl> darkxst: tsimonq2: on the other hand, it's hard to ensure full coverage unless there are separate tasks, so maybe i answered my own question
 * tsimonq2 stares at wxl :D :P
<tsimonq2> balloons: can you add wxl to this? and how do I get it published? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6263832280301568/
<wxl> tsimonq2: want to make an iso testing task for lubuntu then?
<tsimonq2> wxl: doing now
<wxl> tsimonq2: remember there are other admins too (ops)
<tsimonq2> wxl: that is what https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6263832280301568/
<tsimonq2> is
<wxl> oic
<tsimonq2> and sure, any admin that wants to do that
<wxl> hadn't seen that
<wxl> add tags especially lubuntu tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: ohhh...tags?
<tsimonq2> ohhhh.....gotcha
<tsimonq2> done XD
<tsimonq2> lubuntu, iso, qa
<tsimonq2> :D
<darkxst> wxl, yeh I am not too fussed either way
<tsimonq2> and any admin, how can this be published?
<wxl> also add image tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> image?
<wxl> and add xubuntu and qa to the xubuntu one
<wxl> please
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i've seen it used in a couple places already
<tsimonq2> no, I will add xubuntu, iso, qa :P
<adueppen> not quite sure who would be the right person to ask, but does anyone have existing hi-res images of the terminal app in ubuntu touch?
<tsimonq2> not just xubuntu, qa
<tsimonq2> hey adueppen, who is the mentor for your task?
<adueppen> popey
<tsimonq2> adueppen: well ping him with that
<adueppen> OK
<popey> adueppen, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/terminal/
<ExplodingKittens> Hey, on the topic of tags, there are a number of tasks (namely "Quitting Rythmbox", "Fix Packaging metadata on various packages through the ubuntu archive", and "Unity triangles fix") that have no tags.
<wxl> adueppen: you can also find the lead dev here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/terminal/
<adueppen> popey: thanks
<wxl> oh hahah gmta popey :)
<tsimonq2> XD
 * tsimonq2 facepalms at the existance of https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4544892818685952/
<smajevicirfan> marcoceppi, wait, so I shouldn't use the drupal charm, but write my own instead?
<wxl> tsimonq2: why?
<tsimonq2> wxl: people have installed Ubuntu GNOME before :P
 * wxl shrugs
<adueppen> tsimonq2: it is for QA though
<tsimonq2> oh...didn't see the last line
<wxl> tsimonq2: actually as a qa task it doesn't make sense, but for providing a real slice of life user experience (which is the real work to be done), it's interesting
<tsimonq2> ik
<tsimonq2> from doing Lubuntu QA, I now feel more confident reinstalling Lubuntu the 100th time over XD
<adueppen> also is there a way to take screenshots in the ubuntu touch emulator without adb? it's refusing to connect to adb for me
<popey> not easily
<popey> have you switched on developer mode in the emulator?
<wxl> popey: is it possible to use desktop tools?
<popey> (you need to)
<popey> well, yeah, that's the workaround
<popey> use shutter or something like gnome-screenshot to just screenshot the entire emulator window
<popey> that's the least-hard way
<adueppen> popey: yeah I'll do that, it'll just be weird since I have to scale the emulator since my monitor is only 1600x900
 * tsimonq2 laughs at the fact that adueppen said only and looks at his 1280x1024 monitor
<adueppen> tsimonq2: yours is a taller monitor though
<tsimonq2> oh...
<adueppen> part of the bottom gets cropped off for me partially because the frame of the emulator has a giant top bezel
<adueppen> at least it runs OK
<ExplodingKittens> adueppen, if you're on Unity (and most other desktops), you can usually move the window by holding alt, then clicking and dragging from anywhere in the window.
<adueppen> oh oops forgot about that
<Sean2147483647> Excute me, I did The task Install 1604 Daily Updata, I don't know what is "link to the report on the iso tracker".
<fazer> balloons, Can you direct me to the app specific modules for autopilot. Specifically for the music-app
<wxl> Sean2147483647: sorry for the elusive message
<wxl> Sean2147483647: i was referring to the latter part of the third step 3) Run the testcase and report your results
<tsimonq2> Sean2147483647: can you link us to the test case page that you submitted?
<wxl> Sean2147483647: "reporting your results" means formally reporting it on the iso tracker (iso.qa.ubuntu.com)
<Sean2147483647> Is it?  https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6299391119851520/
<wxl> Sean2147483647: read here for full instructions (this is linked on the task page) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<fazer> Can I have some help, please?
<tsimonq2> fazer: what do you need?
<wxl> fazer: just go ahead and ask. letting us know your task and mentor would be helpful
<fazer> I'm looking for the app specific modules for autopilot.
<fazer> task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5939784010694656/
<fazer> mentor: Nicholas Skaggs
<tsimonq2> !patience
<tsimonq2> aww, why don't we have the bot? :P
<fazer> I can't find the module API that provides certain functions that allows me to interact with the music app.
<tsimonq2> fazer: ask on the task page and Nicholas will get back to you when he can
<fazer> Ok, thanks.
<wxl> popey: you know anything about autopilot tests for the music app?
<tsimonq2> fazer: np :)
<popey> wxl, uh.. specifically?
<wxl> popey: fazer thinks he needs a module to interact with the music app in order to create a test.
<tsimonq2> popey: a student had the question
<wxl> he/she, sorry :)
<fazer> he is right
<wxl> fazer: just don't want to make any assumptions about you or anyone!
<tsimonq2> +1
<popey> hm
<popey> I don't know much about that sorry
<fazer> ya, i know.
<wxl> popey: do you know if carla sella is around anywhere? she's the other mentor listed
<popey> she's not here right now. Letozaf_ is her
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-09
<tsimonq2> popey: mind lending a hand in terms of https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6263832280301568/? could you add sir wxl and make it public?
 * popey looks
<popey> done
<tsimonq2> popey: thanks! :)
<tsimonq2> popey: oh wait...can you add wxl as well?
<popey> oh, sorry, missed that bit
<popey> done
<adueppen> @popey Is it OK that this terminal app mockup I'm doing has a mixture of vector and raster elements?
<popey> sure
<adueppen> now that I think about it the final thing is going to be a png anyway
<tsimonq2> popey: thank you :)\
<wxl> Sean2147483647: did you get all the information you need to continue your task?
<jun1707> 'Alan Pope' 'Samsruti' May I know if these people are in the IRC right now?
<wxl> jun1707: popey is alan pope
<popey> i should put it in the /topic
<jun1707> Ahh okay
<wxl> popey: or just make your displayed name on code-in the same as your nick
<jun1707> I submitted my work for a while and I wannna know if that's sufficient enough
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-google to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Google Events Coordination channel! || Now running: Google Code-In || codein.withgoogle.com || Organisation Admins:- Alan Pope (popey) & Nicholas Skaggs (balloons) & José Antonio Rey (jose)
<fazer> balloons: I'm working on this task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5939784010694656/ and need some help.
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-google to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Google Events Coordination channel! || Now running: Google Code-In || codein.withgoogle.com || Organisation Admins:- Nicholas Skaggs (balloons) & Alan Pope (popey) & José Antonio Rey (jose)
<popey> ;)
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> maybe it would be wise to add info about how voiced folks are mentors and ops are admins?
<ahoneybun> I don't have a pretty blue color lol
<wxl> ahoneybun: you're a mentor? if so, bug jose. he set up all the flags.
<ahoneybun> I am
 * ahoneybun goes back to video games
<Girish> Can I reply to a particular person in the IRC webchat client? If so, how?
<wxl> Girish: assuming you know their nick, you just mention it, like i just did. if you want it to be private, use the form /msg <nick> <message>
<ahayzen> fazer, did you sort your music app issues? (i'm one of the music-app devs)
<fazer> ahayzen: yes, I think I found what I was looking for. I'll be back here looking for help if I still need it.
<ahayzen> fazer, ping me if you need anything :-)
<fazer> ahayzen: will do.
<Girish> +wxl Thanks!
<wxl> Girish: np. btw the + and the @ refer to different privledges we have on the channel, so no need to use them.
<Girish> wxl okay? ok!
<wxl> Girish: yep, that's right. :)
<wxl> Girish: also you can just google irc and you'll find a million and one pieces of information about it. it's a fairly common communication platform for, well, a long time. i've been using it over 20 years and i'm not super old. :)
<wxl> Girish: there's also clients you can use (e.g. hexchat, irssi, chatzilla if you use firefox, pidgin, etc) that will handle it as well
<Girish> wxl Cool thanks!
<wxl> Girish: here to help. let me know if you need anything else.
<fazer> ahayzen: would you reference an Item the same as a variable(from the qml source), in autopilot?
 * ahoneybun uses HexChat
<ahayzen> fazer, potentially, depending what you mean? like if you had Rectangle { color: "red" } .. you could in the python go rectangle.color (assuming rectangle is the Rectangle)
<ahayzen> +1 for HexChat :-)
<ahoneybun> it has a windows port and it is not that bad so it has some bonus points from me
<ahayzen> fazer, maybe give an example, as i'm not perfectly sure what you mean, sorry
<McIntireEvan> I use hexchat too, I like it
<ahoneybun> Girish, good questions
<ahoneybun> damn balloons loves adding me to things
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahayzen> hah
<fazer> ahayzen: if I have an bool isEnabled in a class, I would access it with this command: className.isEnabled... But would this syntax hold for any Object? for example: a label in a qml file
<ahoneybun> mm ahayzen your busy lol
<fazer> a bool*
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i have two exams on Saturday :'(
<ahoneybun> wow
<ahoneybun> good luck
<ahayzen> yeah thanks :-/
<ahayzen> fazer, yes if you had a Label { text: "abc" } ... you could then go label.text
<adueppen> yeah I'm not quite sure I'll be able to finish my task since I claimed it on the day the contest opened and I have several things to do.
<tsimonq2> adueppen: talk to the mentor
<fazer> ok thank you.
<adueppen> tsimonq2: as in comment on the task?
<ahayzen> fazer, you know how todo the select_single method? to get the label object for example?
<tsimonq2> adueppen: that or ping him on IRC
<adueppen> OK
<tsimonq2> or her
<ahayzen> fazer, eg http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/__init__.py#L341
<fazer> ahayzen, no, no I do not.
<ahayzen> fazer, so what you would do is give the Label a name in the QML like Label { objectName: "myLabel" } ... then in the python you do .. label = self.select_single("UCLabel", objectName="myLabel")
<fazer> ahayzen: Thank you very much! I've been looking for something exactly like that for ages!
<fazer> ahayzen, you just saved me! Thanks!
<ahayzen> fazer, hah no problem :-) have a look through that file as that has most of the selectors and will probably be useful
<fazer> ahayzen, will do.
<ahayzen> fazer, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ might be useful if you haven't seen it already, especially the writing ones
<ahayzen> fazer, have you got Autopilot Vis running as well?
<tsimonq2> balloons: I made this task, I would suggest adding yourself then making it public...but only if you feel the content of the task is good. https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5352155007418368/
<jun1707> Hi, I've submitted my task for a few hours already and no one has yet to review it... Any update on it?
<adueppen> jum1707: many of the mentors are from the UK and it is the early morning there right now
<jun1707> I see thanks .
<fazer> ahayzen, I've been looking through that API guide for a while, it proved pretty useful. Yes, I looked at vis, but it's a little too broad. Every single process running shows up on it.
<ahayzen> fazer, hah, yeah it is but its useful when you're wondering why you can't locate a label with 'Label' when its infact 'UCLabel' :-)
<fazer> ahayzen, I'll keep that in mind, thank you.
<ahayzen> no problem
<tsimonq2> adueppen: what tasks have you done so far?
<adueppen> tsimonq2: I'm still on my first one, the mockup of the updated terminal app in Ubuntu touch. I have homework I'm finishing
<tsimonq2> adueppen: ok
<tsimonq2> adueppen: cool :)
<jun1707> So apparently, autopilot test works better on terminal than the Ubuntu SDK
<samsruti> hey jun1707
<jun1707> hello
<samsruti> hows your work going on ?
<jun1707> uploaded the screenshots already
<samsruti> the test was failed
<samsruti> failed 9 tests
<jun1707> So, I'm supposed to make sure all the tests pass?
<fazer> ahayzen, the python test is trying to import the music_app module. Would this be qml project? If so, why exactly is python returning an ImportError: 'No Module name music_app'?
<ahayzen> fazer, where are you running it from? it should be from the directory "autopilot" as then music_app is the package name
<ahayzen> and how are you running it?
<fazer> if I try running it in the autopilot dir, it says there aren't any tests. Only when I run it from the autopilot/music-app dir does it run the test.
<ahayzen> fazer, can you pastebin what you are doing for me?
<fazer> ahayzen: autopilot3 run tests
<ahayzen> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<jun1707> samsruti, I'll try and read through the logs and see what's causing the failures
<ahayzen> fazer, it'd be $ autopilot3 run music_app
<ahayzen> from the autopilot directory
<fazer> it doesn't work.
<ahayzen> what happens?
<fazer> ok, nevermind. It works now...... thats weird, because earlier it said it couldn't find any tests.
<ahayzen> fazer, also another hint you can use $ autopilot3-sandbox-run music_app  .. to run in a hidden window so you can do other stuff
<fazer> ahayzen, if every single test in the class fails I'm doing something wrong right?
<fazer> oh ok that's handy
<ahayzen> possibly, possibly not as there is an issue if you're running on Xenial
<ahayzen> fazer, pastebin one of them and i'll have a look
<jun1707> http://pastebin.com/Py4vWZb3 so this is the log of what happened for the autopilot calendar test
<fazer> ahayzen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13845168/
<fazer> ahayzen, by xenial do you mean Ubuntu 16.xx?
<ahayzen> jun1707, things like "module "QtContacts" is not installed" maybe help if they are resolved
<ahayzen> fazer, yeah
<fazer> ok, no I'm not. I'm running 15.10
<ahayzen> fazer, "Tried to open a db with schema version 10, while supported version is 9." means you have an old mediascanner2 version to what our mocked db (that is injected) is
<ahayzen> so you'll need to get a later version of that
<jun1707> ahh I see
<ahayzen> jun1707, but some didn't fail with that error, but it should help some of them at least :-)
<McIntireEvan> ahayzen, Im running Xenial and once the SDK finishes installing I need to run some tests for the Terminal app, what kind of errors are 'normal' on Xenial?
<ahayzen> McIntireEvan, we were suffering this issue this morning https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1524000
<fazer> ahayzen, yeah I encountered that issue earlier, except I didn't have it at all, so installed it using: sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-mediascanner0.1
<ahayzen> fazer, ok, i guess the one in wily is not the latest that is on the phone
<McIntireEvan> Okay cool, thanks ahayzen
<ahayzen> fazer, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-mediascanner0.1&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all shows there is a difference
<fazer> ahayzen, is there nothing I can do about then? would my task end there, if I can't test my test?
<fazer> oh ok
<ahayzen> fazer, the issue we have is the mocked db needs to be whatever the latest version of mediascanner2 is on the rc-proposed (so that it passed when QA test)... so yeah you may have to download the debs and manually install the packages :-/
<ahayzen> unless you could get on the overlay PPA, but not sure if that is recommended for desktop users
<fazer> ahayzen, alright. I'll do that. Thanks for all of your help. :)
<ahayzen> fazer, it maybe better to wait until balloons or someone is around who could advise the best action here. it maybe as simple as just downloading the debs for all the mediascanner packages from xenial (assuming they won't break something on wily) or installing a PPA
<ahayzen> fazer, you'll likely need http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/qml-module-ubuntu-mediascanner0.1 http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libmediascanner-2.0-4 http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/mediascanner2.0
<ahayzen> fazer, the issue comes if they have been built with something else of a newer version than what is in Wily
<ahayzen> fazer, who is your mentor btw ?
<fazer> oh ok. so would you recommend I wait for balloons?
<fazer> balloons is.
<ahayzen> ah cool, yeah chat with balloons hopefully he'll look at ^^ and be able to advice
<fazer> ahayzen, ok I'll do that.
<jun1707> So, I've ran the test after installing QtContacts, 7 failed this time.
<samsruti> can you show me the terminal output ?
<jun1707> http://pastebin.com/a4LekNzS
<tsimonq2> (just a suggestion, in the future, pastebinit is an option)
<ExplodingKittens> I keep getting an error when trying to build using qmake from inside the Ubuntu SDK. I get three instances of the message "'autopilot3 list' command failed.", boiling down to the module 'ubuntuuitoolkit' not being installed. Has anyone else had this issue and been able to fix it?
<Girish> I had this issue. Instaledl ubuntu-ui-toolkit if I remember correctly.
<jun1707> I think they mentioned once that ubuntu sdk doesnt support ubuntu-ui-toolkit yet
<jun1707> try running your build through terminal
<Girish> I did the autopilot tests from the terminal and they ran.
<Girish> How does someone confirm a new bug in launchpad?
<ExplodingKittens> Okay, I'll give that a shot. Seems I also didn't have ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot installed before, so I'l try again. Thanks!
<darkxst> balloons, jose, popey 3 more to publish and also need amjjawad added as mentor
<darkxst> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5060906429972480/
<jose> darkxst: link me
<darkxst> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6042960365879296/
<darkxst> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5717665985331200/
<Girish> How do I confirm a new bug from launchpad?
<jose> darkxst: you're all set
<jose> Girish: click on "This bug affects me too"
<Girish> That's all? I don't have to email anything?
<jun1707> So, can anyone tell me why are my tests failing? http://pastebin.com/a4LekNzS
<darkxst> thanks jose
<jose> Girish: that's all
<jose> darkxst: np
<ahayzen> ExplodingKittens, if you are on 16.04 could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1524000
<ExplodingKittens> ahayzen, I'm on 15.04. Looks like I was just missing a couple packages. It looks like it's fixed now. Thanks!
<ahayzen> sweet :-)
<samsruti> jun1707 try running rhese :
<samsruti> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qtcreator-plugin-autopilot
<samsruti> sudo apt dist-upgrade
<samsruti>  sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-dev-tools qtdeclarative5-test-plugin
<samsruti> sudo apt-get install qmlscene
<samsruti> now tell whether you are able to run your tests or not
<tsimonq2> night all
<samsruti> Good night :D
<McIntireEvan> Night!
<samsruti> jun1707 ^^
<ExplodingKittens> Good night!
<ExplodingKittens> I'm think I'm going to head that way as well, so good night everyone! :)
<McIntireEvan> Night :)
<jun1707> samsruti, will run the tests now
<samsruti> cool :)
<gourab> actually i m not getting the calender project
<jun1707> Tests gave back 6 failures this time
<jun1707> samsruti^
<jun1707> samsruti http://pastebin.com/ZmnjDtLh any idea what could be wrong?
<pablo_> hello
<pablo_> how are yo??
<darkxst> balloons, jose,popey: any of you around I need you to invite a new mentor?
<didrocks> darkxst: all those guys, slacking as usual ;)
<darkxst> didrocks, no idea, havent worked out their timezones as yet!
<jun1707> Can anyone help me figure out what's wrong? http://pastebin.com/ZmnjDtLh
<darkxst> jun1707, looks like you are probably missing some dependency
<jun1707> darkxst, which one to be exact?
<darkxst> jun1707, look through the log for a message about missing service
<jun1707> Fail to connect with sync monitor: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown", "The name com.canonical.SyncMonitor was not provided by any .service files")
<jun1707> there's this line
<jun1707> but I already have sync monitor
<flocculant> wxl darkxst - if we only have a generic iso test task then people will just do Ubuntu - if you don't want to do so then that's up to you - I'm happy to have a seperate one for us ;)
<DanChapman> morning all o/
<flocculant> morning DanChapman :)
<jun1707> DanChapman good morning
<jun1707> this error is the most common error that popped up every time I run autopilot though
<jun1707> Fail to connect with sync monitor: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown", "The name com.canonical.SyncMonitor was not provided by any .service files")
<jun1707> Tried searching around the internet.. no solution yet
<DanChapman> jun1707, do you have any issues running the application? I don't think that error is cause for concern as it's just telling you there is no syncmonitor service running. It shouldn't affect the application running though
<jun1707> hmm
<jun1707> no
<jun1707> but like
<jun1707> I still can't make clear of what's making the test fail
<DanChapman> ahh i see you posted a log. Let me just look
<DanChapman> jun1707, ok so 6 tests failed 27 passed. A few of the fails look like actual bugs in the tests like not selecting the correct day.
<DanChapman> jun1707, Are you doing the "Build calendar & run testsuite task?"
<jun1707> DanChapman yes
<DanChapman> Right well in my opinion the task isn't to ensure all tests pass. You should attach that log file to your task instance and explain 6 tests were failing
<jun1707> DanChapman, alright then. Thanks for the help. :D
<DanChapman> jun1707, your welcome :-)
<shreyas> i am new to Linux coding and cant figure out how to install all the required software and SDK to get going. can any one please help me with it. thank you
<popey> darkxst, who?
<darkxst> popey one of our QA guys, I'll pm you the email
<popey> ok
<cShubhamRao> hi!
<Samdipp> Hey, can someone please help me understand how to install the SDK?
<DanChapman> Samdipp, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/ should get you going
<Samdipp> Thanks.
<cshubhamrao> ?? there?
<cshubhamrao> Drupal setup problems
<Girish> What problem are you facing?
<cshubhamrao> unable to complete installation.php completely
<cshubhamrao> 500 on last page
<Girish> I'll try to reproduce the error. Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<cshubhamrao> 14.04.1
<Girish> Okay. Which task is this for?
<cshubhamrao> seting up dev environment for QATracker
<Girish> Okay.
<cshubhamrao> for the time being, trying to setup drupal with SQLite
<cshubhamrao> (how bad/slow can it go?)
<smajevicirfan> cshubhamrao, making an automated script for it as we speak
<smajevicirfan> the setup
<cshubhamrao> ??, didnt get you
<smajevicirfan> I'm making a script that will install the dependencies and setup the dev environment for the qatracker
<cshubhamrao> ohk
<cshubhamrao> meanwhile SQLite based Drupal website seems to be functional
<cshubhamrao> verry slow it seems
<smajevicirfan> well, at least it works
<cshubhamrao> yup
<Girish> cshubhamrao: How did you change to sqlite after initializing with psql?
<Girish> Did you reconfigure Drupal 7?
<Guest72558> hi
<Guest72558> i want to coding
<Guest72558> what should i do
<Guest72558> any answer
<tsimonq2> darkxst: Alan Pope is in the UK, Balloons is in Florida, and AFAIK Jose is in California.
<tsimonq2> darkxst: so Alan should probably be on first
<darkxst> tsimonq2, thanks, popey already sorted it and I am in Australia so need to sleep now!
<tsimonq2> ok :D
<tsimonq2> darkxst: sleep well :D
<tsimonq2> popey: permission to PM about an issue?
<cshubhamrao> @girish yup setup drupal with SQLite as DB
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2, jose is in Puru I think
<popey> tsimonq2, no need to ask permission, pm anytime
<ahoneybun> o/ popey
<onalpha_> Hello Guys!
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-google to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Google Events Coordination channel! || Now running: Google Code-In || codein.withgoogle.com || Organisation Admins:- Nicholas Skaggs (balloons) [USA] ]& Alan Pope (popey) [UK] & José Antonio Rey (jose) [Peru]
<ahoneybun> we have a bot in our Kubuntu telegram group that tells timezones so you can see who is asleep
<ahoneybun> or should be lol
<ahoneybun> hey onalpha_
<onalpha_> i don't remember putting an underscore in my name, was that auto inserted?
<ahoneybun> if the name was already taken on freenode
<onalpha_> ok
<ahoneybun> the _ is the second choice name it can use
<ahoneybun> are you alpha who claimed the interview task?
<onalpha_> yeah
<ahoneybun> ok cool!
<onalpha_> it seems you already know everything...
<ahoneybun> balloons and I are in the same timezone UTC4
<onalpha_> ok
<ahoneybun> for the inteview stuff
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> and popey is around right now
<tsimonq2> popey: k thx
<onalpha_> utc+4 right? just to be sure
<ahoneybun> or tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> lol
<cshubhamrao> Sorry to interrupt, for the "setup dev environment for QA Tracker" task, what is considered "complete" ?
<ahoneybun> I'm pretty sure onalpha_ XD
<ahoneybun> they are confusing no matter how many times you look and use them
<onalpha_> ok
 * ahoneybun trys to find that website with timezones
<ahoneybun> http://everytimezone.com/
<ahoneybun> this is very helpful everyone!
<ahoneybun> opps we are in UTC-5 now
<ahoneybun> I guess daylight savings
<onalpha_> ok
<onalpha_> -5? that's a pretty big difference
<ahoneybun> we went forward 1 hour
<onalpha_> I thought you said +4 my bad
<onalpha_> popey: will you please agree for an interview?
<popey> Not sure I'm the best person to interview tbh :)
<ahoneybun> XD
<onalpha_> popey:can i ask why? i am a bit curious.
 * ahoneybun flies out for work
<onalpha_> popey: are you out?
<tsimonq2> !patience
<onalpha_> ok so sorry!
<tsimonq2> onalpha_: it's okay :)
<tsimonq2> onalpha_: we all make mistakes ;)
<tsimonq2> but don't make them again! :P
 * tsimonq2 cracks his whip
<tsimonq2> (joking of course)
<onalpha_> lol
<onalpha_> so what is this webchat.freenode.net? an online client for IRC?
<tsimonq2> onalpha_: yep! :)
<tsimonq2> onalpha_: I usually recommend Kiwi, but that was not my decision :P
<onalpha_> a quick question, if i close this tab can i come back here?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: just reading, I would love to be interviewed! do you want the 500 page essay or the 1000 page double-spaced essay? XD
<tsimonq2> onalpha_: yep, but you should register with Freenode so nobody steals your nick
<popey> onalpha_, yeah, you can or you can use a "proper" irc client
<tsimonq2> heyo
<popey> there's a lot of irc clients out there, but webchat works just fine (until you close your browser tab) :)
<tsimonq2> I use irssi and tmux so I can idle
<tsimonq2> onalpha_: more information on registration: https://plone.org/support/chat/how-to-register
<onalpha_> thanks!
<onalpha_> tsimonq2: i think it will be much shorter
<onalpha_> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER onalpha_ yfspmxrkqdpe
<onalpha_> sorry about that
<cshubhamrao> For Drupal, can MySQL be used?
<onalpha> well i just got my preferred nick
<onalpha_> that is me
<onalpha> so, anyone willing for an interview?
<jun1707> I'm still waiting for someone to review my task. But it seems that samsruti is mia for a while...
<onalpha> jun1707: ok
<jun1707> Goodnight
<onalpha1> Hello!
<xcub> whois
<xcub> sorry, I was trying to do a command
<mcintireevan> Yo
<cshubhamrao> Hi1
<Gilly15> Is there any requirement of installing Ubuntu GNOME alongside any other OS ?
<theghostinthemac> has anyone here completed the "build the terminal app and run all the testsuites" task?
<theghostinthemac> anyone?
<cshubhamrao> Anyone done/in progress with the setup Dev environment for QA Tracker?
<xcub> xcub
<theghostinthemac> mcintireevan: are you on here?
<theghostinthemac> is anybody on here?
<theghostinthemac> balloons: are you on here?
<balloons> indeed I am
<balloons> cshubhamrao, yes, someone was working on making it easier to setup. Did you try?
<balloons> good day to everyone :-)
<onalpha> balloons: I am alpha, Hi
<cshubhamrao> Good day @balloons
<cshubhamrao> IDK I setup PostgreSQL myself :)
<cshubhamrao> Tracker up and running now,
<balloons> I see some folks had questions in the backlog, which I'm trying to parse through. Looks like everyone has been busy!
<balloons> cshubhamrao, did you get things setup for the dev environment for the qatracker?
<cshubhamrao> yup
<balloons> for completeness sake, a screenshot of the running install and a little description of how it went is what I'd like to see
<balloons> From there, you should be able to tackle adding features or fixing bugs in the qatracker. Take a look at the other tasks for it and try one ;)
<cshubhamrao> "running install" -> a screenshot of running instance on a browser?
<balloons> cshubhamrao, yes that would work
<balloons> I saw a mention in the backlog you tried it with sqlite, so please, give me details about that too :-)
<balloons> in the submission, not here
<Ana_> hello! :) I am Ana and I have started to work on my first task, but I have a little problem
<Ana_> Can anybody help me, please? :)
<balloons> tsimonq2, on your task, we're trying to add tasks that map to bugs on a 1 to 1 ratio. Also, 1 fixing one bug is enough to warrant a task. I don't think any are super trivial that you would need more than 1 to finish
<balloons> Ana_, what's your task and what's the problem?
<balloons> tsimonq2, does that make sense?
<Ana_> I have to install Ubuntu. I created the virtual machine Ubuntu using VirtuaBox, but when I tried to start the installation, I received the error "This Kernel requires a x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686" . I searched on google for solutions.The problem is that the virtual machine's architecture is not set to 64-bit. I've tried to do so, but I do not have the option in settings.
<Ana_> Then I found out that in order to have that option available, I should enable the hardware virtualization  in the computer BIOS
<Ana_> and I found these instructions, an I think that this is the first thing I need to do, but I don't know how to do that - I've never done it before
<Ana_> " 29 down vote Before changing BIOS settings we may want to see if hardware virtualization (VT-x for Intel, AMD-V for AMD processors) is supported by our CPU.  From a terminal issue  grep --color vmx /proc/cpuinfo ## for an Intel processor grep --color svm /proc/cpuinfo ## for an AMD processor If virtualization was supported the flag vmx (for Intel CPUs) or svm (for AMD CPUs) will be colored.
<Ana_> In case the CPU supports hardware virtualization, we need to enable it in the computer BIOS to be able to use it."
<Ana_> I really don't understand how to verify either hardware virtualization is supported by my CPU or not!
<tvoss> Ana_, hey there :)
<tvoss> Ana_, so you need to execute those commands in a terminal on your machine. Do you use windows?
<samsruti> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6454275290955776/
<samsruti> can someone get to this task ?
<samsruti> i dont understand what kind of error jun1707 is getting
<Ana_> yes
<tvoss> Ana_, let me find you instructions, I'm not too familiar with windows tbh :)
<Ana_> All right :)
<Ana_> I thought of skipping that step and just enabling the vizualization in the BIOS
<Ana_> do you think that it could cause my computer problems or something?
<tvoss> Ana_, if you know how to do that, just enable it in the bios.
<tvoss> Ana_, unlikely, but again, I'm not too familiar with windows.
<Ana_> I understand
<Ana_> thank you
<tvoss> Ana_, https://powermore.dell.com/technology/windows-8-1-computer-support-hyper-v/
<cshubhamrao> someone fill in the details, i may be of some help
<tvoss> Ana_, happy to help
<tvoss> have fun
<Ana_> :)
<DanChapman> samsruti, a few of the autopilot tests were failing when jun1707 ran the testsuite. So i advised him to just add a comment those tests failed but the other 20 odd passed..
<samsruti> so can i accept that task ? i wasnt sure of that so that why i asked
<Darshan> hello . I had to ask simple question
<DanChapman> IMO he fullfilled the requirements for that task as he ran the app and the testsuite :-)
<Darshan> Actualy What is GNOME Ubuntu ?
<samsruti> Cool :D
<Darshan> I am talking about the task of installing gnome ubuntu
<Darshan> i already have ubuntu installed , is it gnome
<cshubhamrao> darshan, Ubuntu GNOME is a "flavour" of Ubuntu which comes with GNOME3 Desktop environment by default
<Darshan> somebody there ?
<cshubhamrao> The plain Ubuntu which is available, comes with the Unity desktop environment
<Darshan> so if i have installed ubuntu , can i claim that task and  submit it ?
<cshubhamrao> umm, i dont think so
<samsruti> balloons are you here ?
<dimitris__> Darshan, you can install ubuntu gnome in a virtual machine like virtualbox
<cshubhamrao> Darshan, The installation process is quite similar to normal Ubuntu,
<cshubhamrao> Installing on VM is the best thing to do :)
<balloons> yes, trying to catch up on thigns
<balloons> samsruti, yes.. We just want them to run the tests; if they blow up, that's ok
<samsruti> nopes i didnt mean that
<samsruti> i saw one student is copying the same from another task
<samsruti> what should i do
<samsruti> should i complain it to gci support ?
<samsruti> but i dont want any student get rejected from the contest itself
<samsruti> ^balloons
<cshubhamrao> balloons, submitted my task, kindly review :)
<DanChapman> samsruti, I'd speak to the student first and explain this isn't a race and the tasks should be done correctly and not just copy from other tasks. They should get a chance to correct their mistakes :-)
<subin1> I'm really glad that Ubuntu has joined Google Code In
<subin1> Using Ubuntu since 10 years old, and now at 15 got the chance to contribute back
<subins2000> I'm a participant of Google Code In
<balloons> :-)
<subins2000> I have some doubts about task : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5131342014578688/
<subins2000> Where do I upload the patches ?
<subins2000> Where's the git repo ?
<didrocks> subins2000: you would need to have some familiarities (or just start using it now!) launchpad, you would attach the patch to a bug you are opening on the related ubuntu package. Then, we can work together to figure out where is the upstream repository and forward it there as well
<subins2000> Oh, ok
<didrocks> (unless you figure our yourself where the upstream repo is, which depends on each project of course ;))
<subins2000> So what exactly is the site for : http://162.213.34.169/html/xenial/main/issues/index.html
<didrocks> listing the packages/upstream projects that needs fix
<didrocks> with a description of each one
<didrocks> for instance, if you click on gnome-calculator
<subins2000> Let's take an example
<didrocks> you end up on http://162.213.34.169/html/xenial/main/issues/gnome-calculator.html
<subins2000> metacity
<subins2000> k
<didrocks> metacity is fine as well :)
<didrocks> if you click on it:
<didrocks> gui-app-without-icon
<didrocks> and a description
<subins2000> huh
<subins2000> yeah
<didrocks> so, either, it doesn't make sense for the .desktop to have a Type=Application
<didrocks> either you need an icon :)
<subins2000> Metacity is an application, so need an icon
<didrocks> well, it's a window manager, so hard to say it's an application :)
<didrocks> (the webpage is generated by a script, so there can be false errors as well)
<subins2000> If it's a WM, would it need an icon ?
<didrocks> yeah, you can argue that (and others are doing the same, I just checked)
<didrocks> so yeah, in that case, you need to ship/add an icon reference to the desktop file
<subins2000> Would an icon of a window be alright ?
<subins2000> If I change the .dekstop file, where would I upload it ?
<subins2000> in GCI, or add a new bug in Launchpad's metacity package and upload there as a patch ?
<didrocks> the second one first
<didrocks> we can then review
<didrocks> (ensure it's building in an ubuntu package)
<subins2000> So file a new bug for .desktop file updation
<didrocks> and forward the part that makes sense for upstream to gnome bugzilla (for metacity)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> and if you can make a debdiff against the ubuntu package, this is even better :)
<subins2000> So, get the source code from Launchpad, update the file, compile and reupload ?
<didrocks> exactly!
<didrocks> (if you know how to upload that to your ppa, you can test easily that it compiles and works :))
<subins2000> How would I know which icons come builtin with Ubuntu ?
<didrocks> you should rather use/find an icon in the upstream project
<didrocks> for that particular case
<didrocks> so either upstream already ship one
<didrocks> and you just reference that one
<didrocks> either you can even maybe include one?
<didrocks> and we will propose this to GNOME
<subins2000> Can I make one or borrow from other Window Managers like XFCE's ?
<didrocks> subins2000: I would say avoid borrowing one from other Window Managers because then it will be confusing if you have a choice between the two and you have the same icons
<subins2000> Oh right ! Didn't think that
<subins2000> So, I have full freedom to design a logo ?
<subins2000> I mean icon ?
<xcub> Hi!
<didrocks> subins2000: or find one which is under a free software-compatible license like CC:BY-SA
<subins2000> Ok
<didrocks> subins2000: but yeah, it will need to please upstream if there isn't any of course :)
<subins2000> yeah ! :D Thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<onalpha_> Hi I am tasked with interviewing someone, anyone willing?
<Tim__> What happened to the Rhythmbox-Task?
<Guest39120> What happened to the Rhythmbox-Task?
<onalpha_> probably someone has already completed it
<Guest39120> k, thx
<theghostinthemac> is didrocks on?
<flocculant> balloons: wondering if we should do what gets done at UOS - if someone has an actual question [QUESTION] or something - easier to parse through reams and reams of chatting
<roberthebert> hello everyone, I am from Google Code-In, currently working on a task
<roberthebert> is there anyone here who could answer questions regarding the submission?
<mcintireevan> roberthebert: I have to go in a minute here but i can try
<roberthebert> ok, thx so i try the task Triage Terminal app bugs for relevance
<mcintireevan> and if I have to go by the time I finish helping, just ping one of the admins/mentors and they will help :)
<roberthebert> thank you :), so it asks me to review some bugs and mark them either as still relevant, or not
<mcintireevan> Yeah, I remember seeing that task
<roberthebert> so my question is how i should "submit" my results to the admins
<roberthebert> like, how will they see i did my work?
<mcintireevan> For submitting it, I'd guess you put the links in a document and upload it or submit them in comments on the tasks
<mcintireevan> Anyway, I gotta run, sorry, good luck!
<MatthewAllen> Anyone able to give me a hand with running the tests for the Ubuntu-Calendar-App, whenever I run it I fail 10 or the 33 tests and I can't work out how to resolve these failures
<MatthewAllen> Console output is here --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13825846/
<nuboro> is amjjawad sometimes online ?
<balloons> nuboro, not likely. he has a weird timezone
<balloons> flocculant, interesting.. I suppose a bot could collect things, but..
<nuboro> @balloons ok thanks do you it ?
<balloons> have what exactly?
<flocculant> balloons: not so much bot - but mentors could at least search QUESTION
<flocculant> so how does a student actually submit a task - I've got a confused student :)
<flocculant> if someone could screenshot perhaps - that would be helpful I suspect :)
<octoquad> popey, thanks for sending an invite to sign up as a mentor for Ubuntu GNOME.
<octoquad> could someone add me to all Ubuntu GNOME task, except for Vino when you get a chance. Not sure darkxst is around yet.
<flocculant> octoquad: you need balloons, popey or jose to do that
<octoquad> thanks flocculant
<Wunderhacker> Hello
<smajevicirfan> Wunderhacker, hello
<nuboro> in https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5284116048117760/?sp-organization=4568116747042816 is it also ok that one of the 2 dont know how to do and i do it for him ?
<balloons> octoquad, what's your name?
<octoquad> Bruce Pieterse
<balloons> nvm, I found you, heh
<balloons> you are attached to those tasks
<octoquad> thanks balloons
<nuboro> in https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5284116048117760/?sp-organization=4568116747042816 is it also ok if one of the 2 dont know how to do and i do it for him ? can you please answer because i cant contact amjjawad
<octoquad> Hi nuboro. Do you want to help one of the people to install Ubuntu?
<nuboro> octoquad yes he wants it but doesn't know how to
<nuboro> the other i convinced
<octoquad> nuboro, you have essentially convinced them to try and/or to install Ubuntu, so yes it would be ok.
<nuboro> octoquad , ok thanks for the answer
<octoquad> nuboro, no problem :)
<ahoneybun> it's hard to get in contact with amjawad as he does not seem to use IRC much
<nuboro>  2) What were the top concerns of the person you helped install Ubuntu?  and  6) What were the users biggest fears to converting to Ubuntu?  is tecnically  the same right ?
<roberthebert> nuboro I'm not a mentor, but it seems so, yes
<nuboro> roberthebert to me it also seems so so i asked and thanks
<octoquad> nuboro, yes, I would agree they are both the same. I will speak to amjawad, maybe he wanted to ask something else.
<octoquad> nuboro, I notified Ali. Hopefully he will remove or update question six for that task. Thanks for letting us know.
<nuboro> ok
<tsimonq2> balloons: ok :P
<tsimonq2> I meant :)
<uniqueid> test
<tsimonq2> balloons: have you modified it yet, or should I?
<darkxst> balloons, can you please publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5769359540617216/
<Girish> balloons : Submitted the task for interviewing a community member. Thanks.
<fazer> balloons I need to know whether or not I should install the mediascanner packages for xenial, I'm running wily
<fazer> All of the tests failed and ahayzen pointed out that my mediascanner2 version is old, but its the latest one on wily.
<Miaomato> Basically i am doing the task which is on testing Ubuntu iso, what do i need to submit to let my mentor to review(●'◡'●)
<McIntireEvan> Miaomato, do they ask any questions in the task?
<Miaomato> it says run the testcase and report
<Miaomato> i reported on ubuntu website
<McIntireEvan> Then a link to that would probably be good, Im not 100% sure though
<McIntireEvan> You could try pinging an admin or mentor, or asking in the task
<wxl> Miaomato: coming in a bit late. could you link to the task?
<Miaomato> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6522900546846720/
<wxl> link me to the report please, Miaomato
<Miaomato> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/108418/testcases/1302/results
<Miaomato> xuhairong1818 is me
<wxl> so looks like you did everything you needed to
<wxl> you might want to leave a comment with that link
<wxl> then click the "Submit Task" button
<Miaomato> oh thank you
<fazer> is balloons active on this channel?
<fazer> I haven't seen him yet.
<balloons> here now
<fazer> oh ok cool
<tsimonq2> balloons: oh hai!
 * balloons is running again soon, lol
<tsimonq2> balloons: did you happen to edit the task, or should I?
<wxl> balloons: do you know of anywhere that shows screenshots of the workflow for students?
<balloons> wxl, tsimonq2 no to both ?'s
<fazer> balloons, I need to know if I should install the mediascanner2 packages for xenial onto my wily system. I'm unable to test the tests for the music-app
<fazer> I left a comment on the task page.
<balloons> fazer, ahh, I saw news of that :-(
<balloons> Are you running vivid?
<fazer> no, wily
<balloons> ohh.. right, I meant wily
<balloons> anyways, I think you simply need ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<tsimonq2> balloons: do YOU run wily? :P
<wxl> flocculant: your student just submitted her task :)
<balloons> no xenial
<balloons> well, devel actually
<balloons> fazer, trying using ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay  and doing a dist-upgrade
<balloons> it should pull the new stuff
<tsimonq2> balloons: me too XD
<fazer> balloons, ok, I'll try
<tsimonq2> balloons: I even get the apt ppa from Debian
<tsimonq2> :D
<Girish> HI, I was looking at the task: Create a Testing Apps video. It says to Create a 5 minute video showing how to test applications developed with the Ubuntu SDK on the desktop, in an emulator and on a physical Ubuntu phone device. I dont have an Ubuntu phone. Can I build only for the first two?
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I got the two students
<McIntireEvan> balloons, when doing my task I found a bug with the Ubuntu SDK in Xenia. Where do I report it?
<tsimonq2> McIntireEvan: on the LP page for the SDK
<tsimonq2> McIntireEvan: Click the File a bug button
<fazer> balloons, it updated but all my tests still fail, even the ones I didn't write, with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13871193/
<tsimonq2> (If I remember correctly :P)
<balloons> McIntireEvan, indeed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-ide/+filebug
<McIntireEvan> Thanks balloons :)
<balloons> fazer, follow the info in the readme to do the conversion process. It seems some folks have trouble with this
<fazer> balloons, which reademe?
<fazer> readme*
<balloons> look at line 63: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/README.autopilot
<fazer> cool, thanks
<wxl> tsimonq2: based on today's lubuntu meeting, i'd like to add a task for lxqt. unfortunately, we don't have lxqt-metapackage in debian/ubuntu yet. want to help test explicitly installing all the necessary packages?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I run regular Lubuntu, won't there be config conflicts?
<wxl> tsimonq2: among other things, that's what we'll need to test. shoudln't be though
<tsimonq2> popey: aren't you involved with Ubuntu Touch? Can you help Girish?
<fazer> balloons, thanks for help. My tests run now. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: where are the packages I need to install?
<tsimonq2> wxl: or the list?
<tsimonq2> balloons: revised the task, wanna publish now?
<McIntireEvan> The tests are located in /tests/autopilot, right?
<McIntireEvan> (From the project dir)
<Girish> McIntireEvan: Yes.
<fazer> balloons, self.app is referring to music_app.qml right? Or is it a different class?
<jun1707> Hi, I'm not doing the triage task, and I want to ask.
<jun1707> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1400285 isnt this already solved by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1401994
<McIntireEvan> According to autopilot, the only test availible for the Terminal app is ubuntu_terminal_app.tests.test_terminal.DummyTest.test_dummy_true
<McIntireEvan> . Is that normal?
<McIntireEvan> ping popey ^
<wxl> tsimonq2: here'
<wxl> tsimonq2: oops here's the metapackage list https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/lxde/lxqt-metapackage/view/head:/debian/control
<Girish> balloons: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4903731598458880/ Please review my task. Thanks!
<tsimonq2> wxl: k thx
<tsimonq2> wxl: the packages aren't in the official repos, installing Julien's ppa
<tsimonq2> or adding rather
<wxl> tsimonq2: gilir said they were in the xenial repos
<wxl> e.g.:
<wxl> !info pcmanfm-qt xenial
<wxl> oh no bot
<wxl> well you get the idea
<wxl> balloons: jose: popey: needs publishing https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5788843257102336/
<tsimonq2> wxl: well not all of them are there
<tsimonq2> wxl: not even in the ppa
<tsimonq2> I did sudo apt -y install lxqt-session lxqt-panel lxqt-globalkeys lxqt-policykit lxqt-powermanagement lxqt-openssh-askpass lxqt-runner lxqt-notificationd lxqt-config lxqt-qtplugin lxqt-admin lxqt-connman-applet lxqt-sudo cups-driver-gutenprint audacious-qt muon-installer cute-update and it gave me a lot of crap
<wxl> tsimonq2: try them one at a time then to be sure and i'll chat with gilir about it
<tsimonq2> I did
<tsimonq2> all have dependency errors
<ExplodingKittens> Has anybody here had any luck running the Touch emulator in VirtualBox? I keep getting thrown "libGL error: failed to get magic" whenever I try to boot it, and then it just hangs.
<tsimonq2> ExplodingKittens: Googling for ya
<tsimonq2> ExplodingKittens: maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1332492 ?
<tsimonq2> balloons, jose, popey: The Ubuntu bot would be awesome to have here. Any chance of getting it?
<ExplodingKittens> tsimonq2, I'll give it a shot and get back to you. Thanks!
<tsimonq2> ExplodingKittens: yep! :)
<tsimonq2> ExplodingKittens: and remember for next time, Google is your friend ;)
<tsimonq2> ExplodingKittens: use us as a second option
<tsimonq2> ExplodingKittens: and #ubuntu as a last resort
<ExplodingKittens> tsimonq2, yeah, I had tried searching "ubuntu emulator virtualbox" but that was mostly people looking to run the image itself in VirtualBox, not the emulator.
<tsimonq2> ExplodingKittens: paste the error you pasted here next time ;) :P
<wxl> balloons: jose: popey: another one to get published https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5912317124411392/
<ExplodingKittens> tsimonq2, yeah, I'll give that a shot. Thanks! :)
<tsimonq2> ExplodingKittens: no problem! :D
<balloons> tsimonq2, unlikely on the bot
<tsimonq2> balloons: why not?
<krishna_ravi732> Hi
<balloons> back for a moment fazer, how's it going
<krishna_ravi732> i am planning on working on some ubuntu tasks for google code in
<krishna_ravi732> and i was wondering, is it alright if installed ubuntu with another de, such as kubuntu?
<tsimonq2> balloons: is there a specific reason for not having the bot, or is it just not being able to talk to the right people
<wxl> octoquad: shouldn't kubuntu be on https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5723218203639808/
<tsimonq2> krishna_ravi732: absolutely! :)
<balloons> tsimonq2, I said unlikely because I've no idea how to make it happen anymore :-0
<tsimonq2> krishna_ravi732: I am using Lubuntu(LXDE) right now! :)
<tsimonq2> balloons: oh
<wxl> tsimonq2: ask at #ubuntu-irc
<wxl> balloons: does inviting work?
<krishna_ravi732> tsimonq2: awesome, so it would be alright if i used kubuntu or xubuntu for the dialer app tasks? or the beginner tasks like building the clock/calendar?
<balloons> wxl, supposedly yes. but i think it leaves
<tsimonq2> wxl: could I just ask Anthony? :D
<wxl> balloons: also could you add tsimonq2 as a mentor on those tasks i just asked to be published?
<balloons> feel free to go wild
<balloons> wxl, I published them
<balloons> will do
<Girish> krishna_ravi732: Yep, it wont be a problem.
<krishna_ravi732> Girish: awesome, thanks alot
<tsimonq2> krishna_ravi732: if it is a DE specific task, then either use that for now or develop in a VM
<wxl> balloons: i'd go wild but i'm not op XD
 * tsimonq2 nominates wxl for GCI OP XD
<wxl> naw
<wxl> i'm not an admin
 * tsimonq2 nominates wxl for GCI Admin XD
<krishna_ravi732> tsimonq2: the task doesnt explicitly say if it is DE specific or not
<krishna_ravi732> so for instance: https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5801254236192768/
<krishna_ravi732> would i need ubuntu with unity, or are other DEs allowed
<tsimonq2> krishna_ravi732: uhhhh idk if this is a DE specific task
<tsimonq2> would anyone else happen to know?
<krishna_ravi732> i was wondering that too :(
<wxl> lemme look
<wxl> any de should do the trick krishna_ravi732
<tsimonq2> ohh gotcha, what he said krishna_ravi732
<krishna_ravi732> amazing, thanks alot wxl
<krishna_ravi732> thank you too tsimonq2
<wxl> np
 * tsimonq2 high-fives wxl 
<wxl> tsimonq2: ping me with what help you need on that task i suggested
<tsimonq2> wxl: which one again?
<wxl> tsimonq2: using lxqt from the xenial repos
<tsimonq2> wxl: I...I...I have never gotten it to work...
<tsimonq2> wxl: never, not on Ubuntu, not on Debian, not on Arch
<tsimonq2> wxl: so please don't torture me ;D
<wxl> k nm
<Girish> Who is the mentor amjjawad in this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4762655445221376/ ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: tag in ^
<tsimonq2> (tag team :P)
<balloons> Girish, he's not on IRC
<wxl> like he's NEVER on irc
<Girish> How can I contact him/her? Have a task related question.
<McIntireEvan> Girish, you could just leave a comment on the task
<McIntireEvan> Or try and find their email or something
<Girish> Oh yeah, that would work.
<adueppen> popey: Is it OK to provide the source material for the terminal mockup task as XCF? the description page says SVG/PSD.
<popey> thats fine.
<Girish> I would like to work on the 'Tabs lacking contrast; bug. https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5419734572990464/
<Girish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/762349
<Girish> It says to work with the Design Team to ensure the change. How can I contact the design team?
<tsimonq2> o/ adueppen
<balloons> Girish, perhaps a popey question. Or ask on the task. Mentor can help
<tsimonq2> #popeyquestion
<Girish> My previous task is in review. So can't comment on the task. Will do once I am able to claim it.
<Girish> popey: In the meantime of you could help me get started with the bug, it would be great!
<Girish> if*
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-10
<darkxst> balloons, popey, jose, can one of you publish these
<darkxst> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5673617538940928/
<darkxst> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5769359540617216/
<Wolfgange> I'm having some issues running a qml app (specifically Ubuntu's calendar app)
<Wolfgange> I'm facing the following issue: $ qmlscene -qt=qt5-x86_64-linux-gnu calendar.qml  qmlscene: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene': No such file or directory
<wxl> Wolfgange: stupid question but are you doing this on a 64 bit computer?
<Wolfgange> Yeah
<Wolfgange> Do I need extra 32 bit libs?
<wxl> no
<wxl> does /usr/lib/x86_64 exist?
<Wolfgange> Oh, you meant because of the qt5 version
<Wolfgange> This exists: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<wxl> good. is qt5 in it?
<wxl> and bin inside that?
<Wolfgange> Yeah, but the bin isnt
<Wolfgange> any idea why a qt5 installation wouldn't have the qmlscene binary?
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> try using whereis and/or locate to track down qmlscene
<wxl> wait no
<wxl> that's not the issue
<wxl> qmlscene works
<wxl> it's a lib it's looking for
<Wolfgange> It has the following: moc  qdbuscpp2xml  qdbusxml2cpp  qdoc  qlalr  qmake  rcc  syncqt.pl  uic
<wxl> i'm on a 386 machine here but it's here for me
<Wolfgange> And I believe it's not looking for a lib but the binary
<wxl> and there's a lot more in here
<wxl> yeah it does appear to be a binary
<wxl> sorry i don't normally do touch development but just trying to help XD
<Wolfgange> Btw, here's the versions installed: qtchooser -l 4 5 default qt4-x86_64-linux-gnu qt4 qt5-x86_64-linux-gnu qt5
<wxl> could you link me to your task, Wolfgange ?
<Wolfgange> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6467911543685120/
<wxl> Wolfgange: you install the sdk on which version of ubuntu?
<Wolfgange> 15.10
<wxl> i wonder if it didn't install completely
<wxl> maybe trying sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall ubuntu-sdk might be wise
<Wolfgange> btw, -y was an invalid argument
<Wolfgange> and reinstall
<Wolfgange> wait nvm
<Wolfgange> I just needed the install after apt-get **facepalm**
<wxl> yep my bad
<Wolfgange> ok, its reinstalled
<wxl> now try and see if it's any better
<Wolfgange> same error
<Wolfgange> Btw, I've already looked at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1349927
<Wolfgange> And I have installed the qt5-default package with the 50MB of dependencies with no luck.
<wxl> from what apt-cache rdepends qmlscene tells me, it should be installed as a result of installing ubuntu-dsk-libs
<wxl> which would be installed by ubuntu-sdk-libs
<wxl> which would be installed by ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev
<wxl> which would be installed by ubuntu-sdk
<wxl> so you should have it
<wxl> apt-cache policy qmlscene | grep Installed gives you what?
<Wolfgange_> I apologize; my laptop just crashed for no reason xD.
 * Wolfgange_ goes afk
<tsimonq2> Wolfgange: away messages are highly frowned upon
<Wolfgange_> I apologize :)
<tsimonq2> balloons, popey, jose: Is it too late for students to register for GCI or can I make a blog post?
<adueppen> tsimonq2: people can still register
<McIntireEvan> ^ People can register until pretty much the end
<tsimonq2> ok, cool
<tsimonq2> I will do it tomorrow
<tsimonq2> feeling lazy
<subins2000> From where I am, it's time to say Good Morning
<subins2000> So, Good Morning
<tsimonq2> subins2000: Good night for me actually
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<subins2000> Okay, Good Night
<fazer> balloons, does app refer to music_app.qml file?
<fazer> well anyone really who understands autopilot testing
<McIntireEvan> fazer, what about autopilor? I can try and help, not sure how usefull ill be
<fazer> McIntireEvan, when I refer to self.app am I referring to the app_name.qml file? In my case music-app.qml
<McIntireEvan> fazer, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/writing-qml-acceptance-tests/ might help you, Im not sure.
<fazer> McIntireEvan, k will check it out.
<paarthri> Hello, if anyone can help it would be great. I am trying to run the autopilot tests for music-app and all of them return this error: ValueError: More than one item was returned for query
<McIntireEvan> paarthri, could you put all the output into a pastebin and put it here?
<paarthri> yes one sec
<paarthri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13880470/
<paarthri> That is for test_swipe_to_delete_song but all of them end with the same error
<McIntireEvan> Hmm, looking at some stuff I can tell what causes it, but your task is just to run the tests, yeah? I'd suggest commenting on your task or pinging on of the mentors here and asking what to do
<paarthri> My task is actually to write a test in the case that there is no music available. So I need to really get going if i want to finfih in time
<paarthri> finsh*
<McIntireEvan> Ahh okay
<paarthri> *facepalm* I spelled finish wrong 2 times
<McIntireEvan> Ughhhh I hate errors like that, good on you for finding it
<paarthri> Really, I though the problem was on my end. What should my further steps be?
<paarthri> oh I though you were talking about the programming problem. *second facepalm*
<McIntireEvan> I mean, if the tests fail and it's not your fault, I don't think I'd worry about it. Im not too sure, as Im not a mentor or anything though. If time allows, leave a comment on the task or ping the mentors here, but if you don't have enough time just submit it, and they typically give you more time if you need it
<McIntireEvan> lol, I was talking about you mispelling finish
<paarthri> I have 16 hrs left. Do you think I should sub,it it?( I live on the east coast so I cant work the whole 16 hrs)
<McIntireEvan> I mean, if I were you I'd go ahead and submit, and leave a comment saying "Hey, this one test failed but it's unrelated to my code" or something, and if it needs more work they give you at least another 24 hours after reviewing it IIRC
<McIntireEvan> Leave a comment on the task, that is
<paarthri> Okay thanks
<McIntireEvan> Yeah man, no problem
<paarthri> But do you have any idea what caused the fail?
<McIntireEvan> Looking at the traceback and a page explaining the errors, there was a function called to select something that should have a unique id/attribute, but it returns an error if it finds more than one thing with that id/attribute
<McIntireEvan> "File "/home/paarthri/music-app/tests/autopilot/music_app/__init__.py", line 116, in get_walkthrough_page
<McIntireEvan>     objectName="walkthroughPage1")" in particular is the line in the code that seems to have caused it, as far as I can tell
<paarthri> Okay Ill look through the code looking for that thing and all of its declarations.
<darkxst> paarthri, you can also just ask your mentor to add a bit more time if needed
<paarthri> Yeah thats basically what I am doing
<ExplodingKittens> Tis about time for me to make like a tree, so good night all!
<McIntireEvan> night, ExplodingKittens!
<paarthri> good night
<aaronraimist> This should say July 2016, not January 2016 right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME#Other_Releases
<jose> darkxst: both published
<darkxst> jose, oh and also can you add amjjawad and octoquad as mentors also on those two
<jose> darkxst: should be all set :)
<darkxst> jose and give voice to octoquad
<jose> octoquad: welcome :)
<darkxst> thanks jose
<jose> no prob!
<kenvandine> hey xcub
<xcub> hello
<kenvandine> how's the tutorial coming?  any issues?
<xcub> Well, the game I was planning on using for the tutorial ins't working.
<xcub> Its a Breakout game
<kenvandine> want me to take a look at it and give you pointers?
<xcub> Yeah, that would be great! Where do you want me to submit the code to?
<kenvandine> any way you like, it would be great if it was a github project, but even if you just tar it up and attach it to the instance
<kenvandine> xcub, what ever's easiest for you
<xcub> what do you mean by attach it to the instance
<kenvandine> xcub, i need to get some sleep now, but i'd be happy to look at it in the morning
<kenvandine> the codein task instance
<kenvandine> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6372477001269248/
<kenvandine> xcub, you can attacha  file there
<kenvandine> attach a file
<xcub> Alright, I'll do that, I don't have a github account yet.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i'll check it out first thing in the morning and reply
 * kenvandine gets some sleep, good night
<xcub> ok, thanks
<cshubhamrao>  hi
<octoquad> morning all. wxl, i've added it in. I think amjjawad forgot when he wrote it up.
<flocculant> morning octoquad
<octoquad> thanks jose
<jose> octoquad: no prob! everything running smoothly so far?
<octoquad> jose, yes thanks
<jose> cool!
* jose changed the topic of #ubuntu-google to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Google Events Coordination channel! || Now running: Google Code-In || codein.withgoogle.com || Organisation Admins:- Nicholas Skaggs (balloons) [USA] & Alan Pope (popey) [UK] & José Antonio Rey (jose) [Peru]
<darkxst> octoquad, some students seem to be confusing Ubuntu with Ubuntu GNOME
<darkxst> maybe we need to improve the descriptions
<MatthewAllen> popey, Can you give me a hand with the "Build the calendar app and run the test suite" task, I'm able to build and test it but 10 of the 33 tests fail each and every time.
<MatthewAllen> @popey, Can you give me a hand with the "Build the calendar app and run the test suite" task, I'm able to build and test it but 10 of the 33 tests fail each and every time.
<darkxst> octoquad, ie a bunch of students have submitted Ubuntu installs, for the Install Ubuntu GNOME task
<flocculant> darkxst: I had the same and mine said Xubuntu :)
<darkxst> I'm inclined to think they didnt even read the description, and certainly didnt follow the provided links, but who knows
<flocculant> darkxst: I would be lying if I said I hadn't thought that ;)
<flocculant> darkxst: I added "It is important that you report against the Xubuntu part of the tracker at the bottom of the page." to the task
<MatthewAllen> Can someone give me a hand getting the link to my report for the task "Run an Ubuntu GNOME image (ISO) test and report your results"
<tsimonq2> good morning all
<subins2000> good evening here
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> subins2000: Australia maybe? :D
<subins2000> India
<tsimonq2> ohh gotcha
<subins2000> If it's Australia, it's Good Night
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> well, off to school
<subins2000> good luck
<tsimonq2> wxl: we have people that completed the Lubuntu ISO QA task, I handled them
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<Guest26303> Can anyone help me with the ubuntu ad campaign?
<Guest26303> I would like to know what the definition of "Public Domain" is.
<Guest26303> It says that it should be uploaded to the public domain.
<Guest26303> Does that refer to Youtube?
<xcub> A public domain is something that is available for the public to use freely without having to worry about copyright
<Guest26303> So what is it refering to?
<Guest26303> I mean anything specific.
<Guest26303> Or just general Public Domain.
<Guest26303> Thanks for the help.
<xcub> I think it's just trying to say whatever you upload should be able to be viewed by anyone.
<xcub> Wherever you upload it
<Guest26303> Ok.
<xcub> np
<Guest26303> Also, are there any guidlines other than the ones they give you?
<Guest26303> Am I missing something?
<Girish> Can I install a 32 bit version of Ubuntu Gnome in 64 bit computer running Virtual Box?
<Guest26303> I am not sure if 64 bit is backwords compatible.
<Guest26303> But a VM may be able to emulate it.
<Guest26303> I dont know much about the subject. I have delt with VMs before and they can be confusing.
<Guest26303> If it helps, I am fairly sure have a 32-bit version of IDLE and IDLE 3.4 running on my 64-bit PC.
<Guest26303> IDLE is the Python GUI incase you dont know.
<Guest26303> About the ubuntu logo, am I allowed to use one of their downloaded logos in the promo video?
<Guest26303> That is one of the projects.
<Guest26303> Ex-Chat
<Guest26303> That did not work
<Guest26303> Tried to exit.
<Dhrubo> can i use pics in my article
<Girish> tsimonq2: Have taken up the task to install Gnome in Virtual box. Will the 32 bit version work in my 64 bit version computer?
<Girish> Dam, I love that bot reply.
<DanChapman> Girish, yes it should work just fine.
<xcub> Hi kenvandine, did you receive the tarball with all the source inside?
<Sean2147483647> Hi, can review my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6299391119851520/
<Girish> DanChapman: Thanks!
<Sean2147483647> tag wxl
<Sean2147483647> tag again... wxl flocculant
<flocculant> Sean2147483647: you don't need to tag in here - just the name and what you need to say :)
<flocculant> and I'm just looking as it happens :)
<flocculant> Sean2147483647: with all the sean##'s no idea :D is this your Launchpad account? https://launchpad.net/~sean900604
<Sean2147483647> flocculant: Yes.
<Sean2147483647> OK, thanks.
<flocculant> Sean2147483647: so submit your work at code in and I'll approve that
<Sean2147483647> flocculant: OK, Thank you!
<flocculant> Sean2147483647: all done then :)
<kenvandine> xcub, yup
<kenvandine> xcub, looking at it now
<xcub> thanks
<kenvandine> xcub, did your see bacon2d has RectangleBoxBody and ScreenBoundaries components?
<kenvandine> xcub, you could use a RectangleBoxBody for the Blocks
<xcub> Yes, I was looking for something like that
<kenvandine> and add Screenboundaries {} inside the scene
<kenvandine> for all the edges
<xcub> I was trying the Box component but it wouldnt work
<xcub> Do you know where I can find a list of all the Bacon 2d components, because I couldn't find many things on their official website
<xcub> Do you know where I can find a list of all the Bacon 2d components, because I couldn't find many things on their official website
<kenvandine> sorry, not ScreenBoundaries
<kenvandine> Boundaries {}
<kenvandine> xcub, sorry, not ScreenBoundaries
<kenvandine> Boundaries {}
<Emily_> didrocks: Hi I've taken the task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4993116545220608/
<Emily_> I left a comment 14 hours ago but haven't received any response.
<xcub> DO you know where I can find a list of all these Bacon 2D components, because I couldn't find any fixture components on the official website
<kenvandine> xcub, you can list the contents of the packages
<kenvandine> dpkg -L qtdeclarative5-bacon2d1.0
<kenvandine> sorry, some of the convenience components aren't in the generated docs
<kenvandine> some of the reasons we need your help :)
<kenvandine> xcub, https://github.com/Bacon2D/Bacon2D/blob/master/src/qmldir
<kenvandine> xcub, that lists them
<xcub> what do i need to specify for the Boundaries{} element
<xcub> *component
<kenvandine> noting :)
<kenvandine> inside the Scene, add Boundaries {}
<kenvandine> and you'll magically get edges around the screen
<kenvandine> you can remove a bunch of code
<xcub> what if I want a sensor at the bottom of the screen, can I specify that using Boundaries
<kenvandine> and you can use the RectangleBoxBody for Blocks
<kenvandine> you would add an additional fixture at the bottom
<xcub> just width: and height: for the RectangleBodyBox?
<kenvandine> oh, but you want the bottom to allow the ball to pass through
<kenvandine> you would add an additional fixture at the bottom, that's destroys the ball when it hits that one fixture
<kenvandine> you could use a RectangleBodyBox for that too
<kenvandine> for the Blocks, check out an example, let me find a good one
<kenvandine> https://github.com/Bacon2D/Bacon2D/blob/master/examples/contacts/main.qml#L31
<jose> popey: wow, I can't believe there's around 200 students working in our tasks! that's amazing!
<xcub> sorry, I got logged out of the irc. Could you repeat anything you said after "oh, you want the ball to pass through the bottom.."
<kenvandine> xcub sure, i'll PM you
<kenvandine> xcub, did you get that?
<kenvandine> xcub, btw, great work getting that game setup
<xcub> yes, i did
<xcub> thanks :)
<onalpha> hello guyd
<onalpha> *guys
<malevasquez> Heyy
<malevasquez> Hey codeofdusk
<octoquad> darkxst, I already updated the description for that task last night. The second paragraph had Ubuntu and Ubuntu GNOME.
<nuboro> where can you install ubuntu gnome 16.04
<nuboro> i only find 15
<nuboro_> i dont know if you already write sth
<nuboro_> but where can you get ubuntu gnome 16.04
<nuboro_> my network crashed
<octoquad> Hi nuboro_ you can download a daily build of Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<subins2000> didrocks: So, I uploaded a patch to https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5131342014578688/
<didrocks> subins2000: oh, looking good! (didn't check the icon yet), I see that the desktop was mentionning metacity-icon, did you find it anywhere in the source (or that was a dangling path?)
<subins2000> nope
<subins2000> Nowhere in source had metacity-icon file
<subins2000> didrocks: I have filed the Bug report too : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/1524889
<didrocks> and you attached this patch, perfect!
<flocculant> didrocks: you got a quick minute in PMs ?
<subins2000> Check the icon. What do you think ?
<didrocks> subins2000: to answer your question on the # of package, one is enough, you can do more of course
<didrocks> subins2000: doing
<flocculant> didrocks: I'll have my xubuntu qa lead hat on :p
<didrocks> flocculant: sure, I may be slow to answer due to a lot of conversation, but please do :)
<subins2000> It's SVG and uses Tango theming; So I guess one is enough
<didrocks> let me have a quick look
<flocculant> didrocks: hah yea I know the feeling :)
<subins2000> didrocks: here is the icon : http://imgh.us/metacity.svg
<didrocks> subins2000: looks excellent to me
<subins2000> didrocks: Thanks :-)
<didrocks> subins2000: so, before we patch the package (which involves a little bit more)
<didrocks> let's report that upstream, agreed?
<subins2000> Ok
<didrocks> subins2000: the upstream bug tracker is at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/page.cgi?id=browse.html&product=metacity
<didrocks> do you know how to use git to report a git-format patch?
<didrocks> (also, once you open the upstream bug report, you can link that in launchpad by opening an usptream task, I'm here to guide you if needed)
<subins2000> didrocks: So, I file a bug in GNOME BugZilla
<subins2000> ?
<subins2000> I have the git clone of metacity
<subins2000> from git://git.gnome.org/metacity
<didrocks> subins2000: yeah, and you attach a git-format patch containing this
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> then, once opened, you link via an usptream task to launchpad
<adueppen> popey: I submitted my task (terminal mockup) last night, is there anything else I need to do?
<subins2000> didrocks: Isn't git format-patch the same as the git diff generated patch file ?
<didrocks> subins2000: not exactly, it's containing metadata, like who committed, what time, and commit sha
<didrocks> so then the maintainer can just pick your patch and apply
<didrocks> as if you had git commit rights to the repo
<didrocks> (with your name appearing, and such…)
<subins2000> Oh !
<subins2000> Can you show me an example of git format-patch ?
<didrocks> sure, one sec
<didrocks> first, on generating them, this doc looks good: http://makandracards.com/makandra/2521-git-how-to-create-and-apply-patches
<subins2000> That's simple
<Jatin> Hello mentors
<subins2000> Okay one sec
<Jatin> Please review my task
<Jatin> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5409642406477824/
<didrocks> subins2000: https://bug622517.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=164423
<didrocks> for what it should look like
<subins2000> didrocks: Oh, I see the extra info in it
<subins2000> Thanks for that
<didrocks> yw ;)
<subins2000> An example is better than a big DOC
<Jatin> Please check
<Jatin> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5409642406477824/
<flocculant> Jatin: you've marked it for review - you'll have to wait for one of the 3 mentors listed to check it out
<subins2000> didrocks: So, I uploaded the patches to bug report in upstream : https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=759310
<didrocks> subins2000: looking good! (even if I think you cheated for the 3rd one as you have 1/2, 2/2 and 3/3 ;))
<didrocks> subins2000: but that doesn't really matter ;)
<subins2000> Hehe, you found it
<didrocks> so, let's link your upstream bug to the ubuntu one
<didrocks> click on your launchpad bug "also affect project"
<didrocks> and paste your upstream bug link
<didrocks> (that enables launchpad to sync regularly the upstream status to the bug)
<subins2000> Done !
<subins2000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/metacity/+bug/1524889
 * didrocks refreshes -> all good!
<didrocks> ok, now, let's add that patch to ubuntu itself
<subins2000> Ok
<didrocks> 2 questions: are you running xenial and do you know how to build a package?
<subins2000> Running Wily Werewolf and nope
<didrocks> ok, let's use a ppa for building, but at least, try to build it on wily
<didrocks> let me check if you can easily build xenial's metacity on wily first maybe
<subins2000> Okay
<didrocks> meanwhile, I guess you can google a little bit on what you need to install and how to build a package?
<didrocks> let me find you starting doc
<didrocks> subins2000: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/index.html
<subins2000> That's a long doc
<didrocks> subins2000: articles from 1 to 8 should give you what you need here
<didrocks> (let me check how long that is)
<subins2000> didrocks: Okay, 1-8
<Emily_> didrocks: Help me on this task please : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4993116545220608/
<didrocks> subins2000: you can skip 1 (it's general introduction) 3.2 (you are going to use 3.1)
<subins2000> Okay
<subins2000> Thanks
<Emily_> It says to contact the design team. How do I contact the design team?
<didrocks> subins2000: you can skip 6 and 7 as well ;))
<subins2000> Will read it. Most likely to be useful in future. Always wanted to develop an Ubuntu app from age 10
<malevasquez> emily_, you can go on the Ubuntu community page, into the 'teams' section and there look up the design team
<didrocks> subins2000: that's a good introduction on how a distribution package works :)
<malevasquez> once you click on that link it will send you to launchpad where you will be able to get all their contact information
<subins2000> didrocks: It's really useful
<didrocks> waow, malevasquez is even better than my answer :)
<didrocks> thanks malevasquez :)
<Emily_> Okay. An what is the general process of fixing a design bug like? I mean where do I start? I searched about the issues online and was able to fix it in my machine.
<didrocks> Emily_: also, I know that willcooke (on IRC) talked today with the design team about some desktop tasks
<malevasquez> Emily_ , you can contact them on IRC too, here is their info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesignTeam
<didrocks> Emily_: so he can be a good point of contact
<malevasquez> didrocks, Haha you're welcome :)
<didrocks> Emily_: and he worked on the theme, so he can provide you guidance
<malevasquez> you are awesome at this didrocks!
<malevasquez> I mean helping others out
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Emily_> Okay thanks.
<onalpha> is anyone willing to be interviewed, that's my task
<malevasquez> who do you need to interview onalpha?
<onalpha> someone who is a desktop linux user probably
<adueppen_> onalpha: I'm a desktop user if that's what you need
<flocculant> onalpha: "Consider interviewing someone who works on the desktop, does design work, leads a team, works on a community council? Interviewing a mentor you've worked with is also a great option."
<flocculant> is what the task is about :)
<onalpha> yeah, i guess
<malevasquez> onalpha: Look up un launchpad people from different Ubuntu teams
<malevasquez> There you will find their contact information
<onalpha> I was suggested to look up on #ubuntu
<flocculant> if you couldn't find anyone
<malevasquez> flocculant: are you a mentor?
<flocculant> onalpha: where have you looked so far?
<flocculant> malevasquez: yea
<flocculant> malevasquez: I'm also a team lead
<malevasquez> can you mark someone's task as complete even if you are not the task's mentor?
<onalpha> I am trying at #ubuntu, haven't tried at launchpad
<flocculant> malevasquez: no - you need someone who is a task mentor
<flocculant> onalpha: well good luck but I couldn't have made an option simpler for you in the last few lines from me ;)
<onalpha> wait, what do you mean, can i interview you??
<malevasquez> onalpha: you can interview him
<malevasquez> he said he is a mentor
<flocculant> possible onalpha - I've not been asked :p
<onalpha> are you willing??
<flocculant> onalpha: yea, you can interview me if you want to
<onalpha> I am sooo lucky
<onalpha> thanks :)
<onalpha> when are you free?
<flocculant> onalpha: set up some questions, then mail me them - I'll PM you here with the address
<onalpha> ok
<flocculant> done
<onalpha> :)
<dimitris__> does anyone know how can i submit a task for iso testing?
<flocculant> dimitris__: when you've done it - you should be able to find a submit button or something on your task
<flocculant> dimitris__: what's your launchpad username?
<onalpha> flocculant:sorry to interrupt, but your address
<flocculant> onalpha: look for tab in the irc client window with my nick on it - that's a PM window
<dimitris__> flocculant: its jim (i think.otherwise its jimgkon)
<onalpha> ok
<flocculant> not putting my mail address in here - I get enough mails from students as it is :)
<onalpha> i understand
<flocculant> dimitris__: I see no username on the tracker that I don't recognise, so you've not completed the task yet :)
<flocculant> onalpha: do it the other way, try this command in IRC  /query flocculant
<onalpha> flocculant: Why do i see that tab? i am a little curious
<dimitris__> flocculant: oh ok..thanks anyway :)
<flocculant> beacuse it's a private conversation I started :D
<flocculant> with you
<flocculant> dimitris__: do that then find the submit button - it's likely I'll be the one approving it anyway :D
<onalpha> can i start that with anyone?
<didrocks> subins2000: so, good news, I can build xenial's version of metacity on wily
<onalpha> i mean PM?
<flocculant> you can - but it's good form to ask people first
<subins2000> didrocks: Doesn't it require gtk+ 3.0 ?
<didrocks> subins2000: we have a version high enough in wily
<onalpha> ok
<didrocks> subins2000: but yeah, you need to install build-depends
<subins2000> Ok
<didrocks> subins2000: the only difference to get the xenial source instead of the wily one is: "replace apt-get source metacity by dget -x https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/metacity_3.18.1-1ubuntu2.dsc"
<didrocks> I spared you that part, reading the doc and building the package is already quite a task :)
<flocculant> :)
<subins2000> Well, I like challenges even though I have an exam all week
<didrocks> subins2000: yeah, if you are interested, once you have done all this (and after you figure out how to patch this package), I'll guide you through launchpad on how to find those links, what dget is and so on
<didrocks> subins2000: those will be extra bonus :)
<didrocks> subins2000: I need to go out until tomorrow for now, if you have any question, contact me via my email or in the google code in interface
<subins2000> Where can I get your email address ?
<didrocks> subins2000: <mynick>@ubuntu.com
<dimitris__> flocculant: i've submited the results in ubuntu testing tracker but i don't know how to submit my work (do i sent a link or something)?
<subins2000> okay
<flocculant> dimitris__: where did you submit on the tracker got a link to it? and as far as how a student submits I've no idea -perhaps ask a student
<dimitris__> flocculant: ok thanks
<lakshya> Hello
<lakshya> I would like to know how to submit a completed task on GCI
<flocculant> wxl: you can get one of the admins to add me as a mentor on your ISO/manual test tasks if you want
<DiegoTc> hey jose, I was checking one task right now and noticed that the student publish the info on a docx file, should we try to maintain the FLOSS philosophy and only accept open standards like ODT or that OK?
<ann> hi
<balloons> DiegoTc, an interesting thought. LO opens docx just fine, but honestly I'd prefer simple text or markdown for most things. I'm weird now I guess
<ann> how do you install tweaks and widgets on ur ubuntu desktop??
<ann> ??
<DiegoTc> balloons: I do prefer markdown, but markdown is free, while docx it's not
<DiegoTc> that's my point, we want to to maintain the FLOSS philosophy
 * ann slaps ann around a bit with a large fishbot
<ann> how do you install tweaks and widgets on ur ubuntu desktop??
 * ann slaps ubuntulo12 around a bit with a large fishbot
<DiegoTc> hi ann, I assumed you already install Ubuntu on your desktop?
<DiegoTc> what version did you install?
<balloons> As an admin, I personally don't think I would require mentors to require it. However, you are certainly free to ask them to provide the file in an open format. It is worth encouraging
<ann> its a 14.04 version
<ann> hm..
<ann> thankyou
<samsruti> Hey PRATIM
<samsruti> hows going ?
<wxl> Sean2147483647: you need anything else?
<wxl> flocculant: balloons: darkxst: since running one iso test is essentially a beginner task, i'm thinking it might be good to make a non-beginner task that covers all the testcases for a particular image. what do you think?
<DiegoTc> balloons: I just created 3 tasks, if you could help me publishing it :) thanks!
<Sachin> I don't have a Ubuntu PC, would I able to do my tasks?
<flocculant> wxl: I was thinking maybe , live session test with it's check apps, install, then post-install check(s) perhaps
<wxl> Sachin: as a general rule, a virtual machine would allow you to do the task, but it depends. please link the task
<wxl> flocculant: well then great minds think alike. :)
<flocculant> wxl: also don't know about you but we have dev ppa's - maybe add something like that and test apps in ppa? pretty sure there'd be gnome ppa's
<Sachin> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4810185801465856/?sp-organization=5505623550590976&sp-organization=4568116747042816&sp-organization=5340425418178560&sp-organization=4866017020870656&sp-organization=4923366913867776&sp-organization=5149586599444480&sp-status=2&sp-is_exhausted=False
<wxl> flocculant: yeah i think that'd make sense. i've made some tasks to test ppa stuff
<flocculant> wxl: I got forced by someone watching to create a bunch of qa tracker tasks :p
<wxl> hahahah
<flocculant> so kind of went off the boil on anything else for *us*
<wxl> Sachin: yeah, a virtual machine would do the trick for that
<flocculant> :D
<wxl> Sachin: VirtualBox works on everything if you're unfamiliar
<nuboro> is someone familiar to ubuntu make and can help
<nuboro> me
<balloons> wxl, I agree
<balloons> DiegoTc, ok, looking
<wxl> balloons: needs publishing https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4912448201031680
<wxl> oh and balloons add tsimonq2 as per usual, please
<DiegoTc> who is David Barth?
<DiegoTc> I can help him with this task if he wants :)
<DiegoTc> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5172007972896768/
<balloons> DiegoTc, I'll add you to it
<nuboro> is someone familiar to ubuntu make and can help me
<wxl> nuboro: ask your question and let's see if we can't help you
<nuboro> it is more specific for my task
<wxl> i understand nuboro. give it a try
<nuboro> ok :)
<nuboro> http://pastebin.com/q145RGMR
<nuboro> why are some of {} empty?
<wxl> link me to your task please
<kenneth05> why I can´t open the digital DVD of Ubuntu GNOME?
<xcub> Hi, kenvandine, would it be alright if I gave the Ball component two fixtures. One with the sensor enabled so I can detect what block it hits, and another that is just
<wxl> what are you trying to accomplish kenneth05 ?
<xcub> there to bounce off the block (sensor disabled)
<xcub> Or would that be bad practice
<kenvandine> xcub, no, that's totally fine
<kenneth05> wxl: I want to install Ubuntu GNOME 15.10
<xcub> alright I'll do that
<wxl> kenneth05: so you should download the iso, burn it to the dvd, reboot to the dvd. should work fine. unless you're using a virtual machine, in which case you just point it at the dvd.
<wxl> kenneth05: perhaps that's not clear in the task. let me see it and i'll see if i can't clear up the language a bit.
<nuboro> +wxl sorry https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6199587656171520/
<wxl> nuboro: what about a pastebin of the entire code with all the includes and what not?
<kenneth05> wxl: I downloaded the iso and I opened it with Daemon Tools
<wxl> so now burn it, kenneth05
<kenneth05> ok thanks
<nuboro_> hi
<wxl> nuboro_: could you pastebin the whole code with the includes and such?
<nuboro_> okey
<nuboro_> only that in the end its from me
<nuboro_> http://pastebin.com/1EDrZ3Ys
<nuboro_> .seen
<DiegoTc> nuboro_: what task are you working?
<nuboro_> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6199587656171520/   +DiegoTc
<ExplodingKittens> Hey, I'm having some trouble getting the swipe demo tutorial running in messaging-app on Ubuntu Touch. I've sent a message through the app, and that should have triggered the demo, but it has not. I deleted the config file for the app as well, which should have reset the app.
<kenneth05> I need help with Ubuntu GNOME
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, hey, I was writing a reply to you. I just tried here on the emulator and the steps worked for me.
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, so, it's ok that the message is not sent, the swipe demo should be displayed anyway.
<mcintireevan> Any mentors/admins mind taking a look at my question here? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6125765456297984/
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, did you first close the app and them removed the file? or first removed the file and then closed the app?
<salem_> *then
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, I've tried closing the app then deleting, deleting then closing the app, and even deleting then restarting the emulator. Nothing seems to have worked.
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, should there be any delay between me pressing send and the demo appearing or should it be instant? Additionally, does the keyboard being up affect the demo being triggered in any way?
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, it should not affect, since we close the keyboard once the swipe demo is triggered
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, can you do a "adb shell", and then run "system-image-cli -i" ?
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, yes, I'll put that into a paste and get you a link.
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, thanks!
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, no problem! The output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13904858/
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, can you create another emulator instance and use the rc-proposed channel?
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, I believe so. I may need to request an extension on the task, depending on how big the image is. Let me check really quickly here.
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, the image is about 300Mb, I am downloading it here, but it indeed seems slow.
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, I believe you are running an old image and the messaging-app version installed doesn't contain the swipe demo.
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, yeah, my internet connection is definitely unhelpful with that. It seems to be downloading 3 files each at ~17 KB/s. It seems I may not need an extension, but it is a little early to tell, so I'll let you know if there are any problems with the download.
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, ok, one last try just to confirm: adb shell find /usr/share/messaging-app/ | grep Swipe
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, that'll be just a moment here, I have to revert the image back to pristine and redo the initial setup. I had put a quick edit of the file into /usr/share/messaging-app/ to make sure it was taking my changes. One moment.
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, no problem, I just want to make sure the file exists
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, if it doesn't exist, then you indeed need to download a more up-to-date image.
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, it seems there is a SwipeItemDemo.qml file in /usr/share/messaging-app.
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, I'll try one other emulator instance just to be completely certain, since I shouldn't have been able to get into the device with adb if it had really reverted to pristine.
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, ok, I just confirmed that the swipe demo was added on May, and your image is from April, not sure why you have the SwipeItemDemo.qml there. Shouldn't be.
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, my guess is that's just the file I had put in there to check that changes were applying, and ubuntu-emulator didn't actually do anything when I asked it to restore from the beginning.
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, ah, ok, the file is not being triggered anywhere then. You really need to get an updated image then.
<smajevicirfan> balloons, I think I finished the task, the only thing that is not automated now is the "install.php" step
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, seems that way. I have rc-proposed downloading in the SDK, but I couldn't actually get it to download in the terminal (which is preferred). It said that the channel was not found on the server, even though the SDK is having no trouble. The option should be '--channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed', right?
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, try this: ubuntu-emulator create rc-proposed-new --arch=i386 --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu --password=0000
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, that worked. Thanks! I'll have this download and it should be finished in what it's saying is 4 hours, but from experience, it should be no more than /about/ 2 and a half.
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, ok, cool
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, "should" and "about" being keywords, I never know with my connection.
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, sure, that's fine.
<ExplodingKittens> salem_, thanks for the help. I'll let you know when everything is set up! :)
<salem_> ExplodingKittens, cool, no problem :)
<balloons> smajevicirfan, ohh. How'd yo udo it?
<smajevicirfan> balloons, made a script, there wasn't enough time for me to learn how to use juju that well
<smajevicirfan> here's a link if you wanna take a look at it: http://pastebin.com/Vfaqesr8
<balloons> ahh. Well a script is a good first start towards applying it to something else
<balloons> I like it
<smajevicirfan> ok, I'll submit it for review now
<McIntireEvan> balloons or some other admin, mind taking a quick look? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6125765456297984/
<balloons> smajevicirfan, what are your thoughts on running install.php step?
<balloons> And the script should be published somewhere in source code
<balloons> McIntireEvan, what's the question really? I see the bug
<smajevicirfan> balloons, not really too sure on what can be done, because it's mostly customization
<smajevicirfan> I'll upload it to github probably
<balloons> smajevicirfan, I think I'd prefer if the script had the information in it, rather than pointing at a wiki
<McIntireEvan> balloons, it's not clear to me what section of the shortcut overlay the shortcuts should go in
<smajevicirfan> balloons, ok, no problem, echo it out or comments?
<balloons> McIntireEvan, I would put it under windows. And your best bet may to comment on the bug. However, this is one of the benefits of doing this yourself. Suggest an implementation and you'll get positive or negative feedback on the review. People might like your suggestion of where to place it and then it will go in as such.
<balloons> that's my 2 cents. In general, don't be afraid to lead if you have an idea. Not that it doesn't hurt to ask, but if no one is forthcoming, then go for it.
<McIntireEvan> Alright, thanks balloons :)
<balloons> People will comment at the review if they don't beforehand :-) It can force them to talk
<balloons> smajevicirfan, I think echoing it. Though writing a novel isn't a good idea either. I'll leave it to you to see if you can perhaps add a little more to the end of the script to guide through things. I do think keeping the link to the wiki with more information isn't a bad idea, but the script can do a little more I think
<balloons> Anyways, give it a try. If you can't make it work, then feel free to say so and we'll review what you have
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, if I use the select_single(type, objectName) method, does it search the entire project looking for that object? Or do I have to be more specific?
<fazerlicourice> balloons, ^^ you're help would be appreciated as well
<fazerlicourice> ballons your*
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, it searches from whatever the class you are in ... so from MainView all the childs of that
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, but then if you did a select for a Page... then from that Page do a select it would only be searching in that page
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, hence why we have those 'helper' classes in music for each of the pages
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen oh ok.
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, you can use something like self.get_root_instance().select_single(type, objName) from one of the lower helpers to search for something that is 'higher' up
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, wait where are the helper classes?
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, in here for music ... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/__init__.py
<tsimonq2> balloons: lol, I am 3rd on this list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+topcontributors
<fazerlicourice> I tried that, but it said that get_root_instance() is not an attribute
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, the class will need to have UbuntuUIToolkitCustomProxyObjectBase as a base
<adueppen> is there anyone here who has gotten their task reviewed and approved yet?
<tsimonq2> adueppen: I can provide mentor-level help
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> adueppen: what's the issue?
<McIntireEvan> adueppen, Yeah I had one approved yesterday
<adueppen> tsimonq2: I don't need help, I'm just wondering since I submitted mine last night and haven't gotten any comments on it yet
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, main_view = self.Page() , is this how I would access a the highest level class, and then I can select_single()  from there?
<ahayzen> erm
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, you see at the top of that file, we have the MusicApp class. I would put the getter in there.
<tsimonq2> adueppen: who is the mentor?
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, then if you need more methods, make a helper class and return that (like we have for Albums for example) then you can add your extra methods in there
<adueppen> tsimonq2: popey
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, then on the test side you go ... self.app.my_getter_method()
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, ok, I think I'm starting to understand this.
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, have a look at this file as well http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/tests/test_music.py
<tsimonq2> adueppen: ping him and let him know if you feel like he is taking forever
<adueppen> tsimonq2: ok
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, the self.app  is basically the MusicApp class in the other file
<fazerlicourice> ok.
<adueppen> tsimonq2: I haven't reached the deadline for that task yet so that might be part of it.
<ExplodingKittens> There isn't a page that puts the names on the tasks to IRC handles (outside of the 3 in the channel title), is there?
<tsimonq2> adueppen: no, he should give a response
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, to use other helper classes, the names would be the same right? Only MusicApp turns into app
<tsimonq2> adueppen: if you did it last night, it is coming up on 24 hours
<tsimonq2> who knows?
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, you use the getters, so like self.app.get_albums_page()
<tsimonq2> maybe his cat was sick :P
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> popey: is your cat doing ok? :P
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, that returns the AlbumsPage so then you can use the methods off that
<adueppen> tsimonq2: I have 5 hours since time period was 3 days and I claimed it on the night of the 7th
<tsimonq2> hmm ok
<ahayzen> the point is that the helpers hide the implementation details and just has the test methods ... maybe read https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/guides-page_object/ ;-)
<ahayzen> *hide the implementation details, from the test methods
<fazerlicourice> ok, i'll take a look
<fazerlicourice> thanks ahayzen
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen: is this syntax correct libraryEmpty = self.app.select_single(LibraryEmptyState, objectName='emptyLibrary') where LibraryEmptyState is a qml file and the objectName of the Page in that qml file is 'emptyLibrary'
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, or would it be libraryEmpty = self.app.select_single(Page, objectName='emptyLibrary')
<fazerlicourice> balloons ^^
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, you would need to create a LibraryEmptyState class in the __init__ along with the others like Albums
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, this line is run in a method in __init__
<ahayzen> yeah
<fazerlicourice> I still need a LibraryEmptyState class?
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, look at what line63 does and then what line168
<ahayzen> you don't *have* to
<ahayzen> you could just do select_single("LibraryEmptyState", objectName="emptyLibrary")
<ahayzen> assuming an object with that type and name exists
<fazerlicourice> ok. but then if I had the class, I could put other methods in that, is what you're saying?
<ahayzen> yup correct, if you need any extra methods then you would create a class to put them in
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen ok. now I think i understand, but the again I've i've thought that before. Not always the case.
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, did carla tell you to split the mocking part into two classes? so that you can inject a blank database? or you doing that part later? ;-)
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, I've had no interaction with carla. Do I really need to introduce a db? Can't I just override the bool, that checks to see if we have songs. Then, it'll call the LibraryEmptyState Page.
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, you'll need to inject a blank database or maybe just skip the injection we do currently, i'll be about next week so can help you with that bit then :-)
<fazerlicourice> ok, so if I just don't inject a db it'll produce the same effects as injecting a blank one? BTW, my task ends today, I won't be working on this next week. Although I really think the time for this task is too short.
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen ^^
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, sorry I always forget to type your username at the beginning
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, i'm not sure what will happen, this was on my list todo before but got selected for this event .. so we'll need to find out ... hmm yeah it probably should have been longer
<ahayzen> popey, are the task lengths fixed? or can they be extended/flexible ?
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, after I claimed the task, the time was changed to 6 days instead of 3. But it didn't update for me. So, I just re-claimed right now because it told me I passed my deadline.
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, hah cool :-)
<ahayzen> just keep reclaiming it :')
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, not being able to complete tasks in the given time doesn't count against you does it?
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, i don't know ask your mentor
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen alright, will do. thanks a ton.
<ahayzen> no problem :-)
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, when I try to run my tests, I get a stateNotFoundError, that says that it can't find object LibraryEmptyState with properties: objectName: emptyLibrary. This line is run from __init__.py, a LibraryEmptyState class exists and the Page in LibraryEmptyState in the qml file is called 'emptyLibrary'
<fazerlicourice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13910257/
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-11
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, heh could be due to bug 1341671
<ahayzen> hmm is there no bot in here?
<ahayzen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1341671
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, so it'd probably appear as the type 'Page' unless you add an extra property like we have here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/app/ui/Albums.qml#L47
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen: the extra property being: objectName: "albumsPage"
<ahayzen> no...
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, line50 'property bool bug1341671workaround: true' and the comment above
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen, oh oops should've taken a closer look. But what interacts with that bool?
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, nothing, it just stops QML from optimising and then autopilot seeing it as the parent type
<ahayzen> as described in that bug
<fazerlicourice> ok
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, how are you ensuring the app thinks its in an empty state while you are testing?
<fazerlicourice> I'm overriding the noMusic bool to true
<fazerlicourice> ahayzen ^^
<ahayzen> ok
<ahayzen> fazerlicourice, you've checked its been shown when running $ qmlscene app/music-app.qml right? ;-)
<fazerlicourice> yup, wait you're talking about the LibraryEmptyState PAge right?
<ahayzen> yeah
<fazerlicourice> yes, that I have checked
<ahayzen> cool :-)
<ahayzen> otherwise AP wouldn't be able to find it :-) so just wanted to check
<krishna_ravi732> for the "Build the clock app and run all testsuites (https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6208643527606272/)" it refers to "documentation"
<krishna_ravi732> is there any specific format the documentation must be in?
<wxl> no, krishna_ravi732
<wxl> in fact you can just comment
<krishna_ravi732> oh fantastic
<krishna_ravi732> how detailed must i write the summary of steps?
<krishna_ravi732> should i just describe the process in steps: "checkout source code from launchpad"
<krishna_ravi732> or be more verbose: "checkout source code from launchpad by running `bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app` in terminal"
<wxl> i don't think that repeating the instructions is necessarily helpful krishna_ravi732 but on the other hand verbosity is never going to be a bad thing XD
<krishna_ravi732> so which one do i follow? :D
<wxl> well i intentionally left that to your discretion, but i would say go for the former
<krishna_ravi732> ok, thanks alot
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> thank YOU
<xcub_> kenvandine, whenever I try to assign the RectangleBoxBody component to the fixtures property of a physics entity, it gives me the error: Cannot assign object to list
<xcub_> Circle, Edge, CircleBody work though
<xcub_> and PolygonBody/Boundaries give me the same erros
<krishna_ravi732> i am trying to follow the README.developers for the clock app, but there seems to be something wrong with my setup/paths
<krishna_ravi732> and now i am stumped at the clock app needing a u1db module
<krishna_ravi732> is there a package i must install that contains this module?
<krishna_ravi732> Sorry, i have managed to solve it by installing qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0, but lots of modules are missing, i will further investigate this before bothering again.
<McIntireEvan> Good luck
<ExplodingKittens> Hey, I downloaded the latest image from the rc-proposed channel, and after logging in, all I'm greeted by is a black screen with the indicator bar (which is probably not what it's called) on top. I can interact with the indicators, but I cannot get to the left-side menu bar or get to the settings. Anybody else having this problem?
<ahayzen> krishna_ravi732, check in the debian/control for the modules required to be installed :-)
<krishna_ravi732> Ok, i am terribly sorry for asking so many questions, but i have finally managed to build and run the clock app
<krishna_ravi732> but is it normal for me to manually install all the necessary qml modules by myself?
<krishna_ravi732> or have i misread (or completely skipped reading) some specific steps required to build the clock?
<adueppen> krishna_ravi732: It's fine to ask questions, we're all learning
<xcub> kenvandine, I need help again
<fazer> balloons, my task is to write a test case for the empty state in the music-app, I'm just checking if the LibraryEmptyState page is visible right? Under the circumstance that there aren't music file.
<samdcbu> I have a question in general about Google Code-in. If I've submitted my task, but it looks like my mentor won't review it before the deadline, what happens?
<adueppen> samdcbu: it'll still get reviewed, the deadline is just for submitting your work
<samdcbu> Okay thanks!
<fazer> does anybody know carla sella's user name>
<darkxst> jose, can you publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6430616060952576
<jose> darkxst: sure let's check
<jose> darkxst: good task - thanks! :)
<darkxst> jose, np, hopefully there are students that know what a PPA is ;)
<jose> good point, let's check
<jose> the task describes it and googling would give a result quickly
<darkxst> I suspect there will be some, we have had quite a few Ubuntu existing users completing our beginner tasks
<Tofite> Looking for pages on the wiki that are out of date
<Tofite> Best place to start the search?
<darkxst> Tofite, https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6590206979342336/
<Tofite> Thanks
<darkxst> not quite what you asked for, but a nice straightforward wiki task
<darkxst> try convert the multiple level of pages into one table!
<darkxst> Tofite, oh, you don't like that task?
<darkxst> Tofite, I am one of the mentors on that one fwiw
<Tofite> Sorry
<Tofite> Just accidentally clicked "claim task"
<Tofite> So I just decided I would abandon it
<darkxst> Tofite, you should fix the page and claim it!
<Tofite> Can I still do that if I've abandoned the task?
<darkxst> not 100% sure, but think you can reclaim abondoned tasks
<Tofite> Will try
<darkxst> has the entire world been brainwashed to only use LTS releases?
<DanChapman> darkxst, pretty much :-)
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> jose: ping, permission to PM?
<flocculant> darkxst: it's also been brainwashed into believing that testing isn't important and the next LTS just happens to appear magically ;)
<tsimonq2> +1 ;)
<tsimonq2> (my first LTS that I have contributed to)
<nuboro> @popey  i would like to work on https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4911452473262080/?sp-organization=4568116747042816
<popey> hi nuboro
<nuboro> hi popey
<popey> nuboro, https://github.com/halfsail/Ubuntu-UI-Toolkit is a good tool for doing that in inkscape
<popey> nuboro, but other tools like sketchup or something else is fine.
<dcode44> i am new to source code building, where to get started..
<dcode44> any1 dere
<dcode44> \JOIN
<dcode44> JOIN
<dcode44> RESET
<krishna_ravi73> I have managed to build the clock app and run all the tests, however it fails all 5 tests
<krishna_ravi73> Is this normal, or am I doing something wrong? :(
<krishna_ravi73> I read the README.mergeproposal and it reads: "Note: As of vivid 15.04, Autopilot are broken in trunk. As such autopilot failures
<krishna_ravi73> can be excused until they are fixed in trunk.
<krishna_ravi73> "
<adueppen> popey: Have you had a chance to look over my task yet? (it's the tabbed terminal app UI one)
<popey> adueppen, heya, no, will do shortly, thanks
<adueppen> popey: OK thanks
<adueppen> popey: I probably won't be able to answer any comments you leave on my task until around 4PM CST since I have school
<popey> ok
<mandarj> anybody there?
<mandarj> ?
<nuboro> popey shall i make it for all mobiles ?
<popey> nuboro, Something which expands nicely for small form factor devices (like nexus 4), landscape tablets and desktops, sure.
<nuboro> and  shall I make 3  of them ?
<nuboro> popey ^^
<popey> 3 would be awesome!
<mandarj> anybody there?
<mandarj> I need a GCI task to work on
<mandarj> can somebody pls suggest one?
<mandarj> popey: ^^
<popey> hi!
<mandarj> hi
<mandarj> I need a GCI task to work on
<popey> have you looked at the list?
<mandarj> yeah
<mandarj> am having a hard time deciding what I will be able to do
<mandarj> I was going to do the ubuntu touch music app test cases
<mandarj> but somebody else took it
<mandarj> popey: ^^
<popey> okay, well there's quite a few others to pick from :)
<mandarj> yeah, but I can't decide which ones ill be able to do and which ones i wont
<mandarj> popey: what exactly will i have to do in https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6101781956263936/
<mandarj> ?
<popey> So, that's one of didrocks's ones. Basically the command "umake" has lots of options which you can see from "umake --help", but if you type "man umake" it says there is no "man page", so the goal of that one is to convert the help into a man page
<popey> and do so in a way that it gets updated every time umake is built
<popey> the source is at https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make
<popey> hope that helps, didrocks knows more :D
<mandarj> unmake or make?
<mandarj> also, what language do I have to write the script in>
<mandarj> \?
<mandarj> popey: ^^
<popey> it's "umake"
<mandarj> oh k
<popey> short for "ubuntu-make"
<mandarj> and what language is the script supposed to be in
<mandarj> ?
<mandarj> popey: what language should the script be in?
<popey> well, umake is written in python
<mandarj> and will I have to clone the code for the whole OS to do this task?
<popey> might need a bit of knowledge of debian packaging for it too.
<popey> You'll need to ask didrocks for more details :)
<mandarj> k thanks :)
 * didrocks back
<didrocks> thanks popey, good description :)
<popey> \o/
<nuboro> popey i will take the task later so i can learn a bit about inkscape
<hiruandco> Hi, who do I talk to about the google code in tasks?
<hiru> hello?
<popey> hiru, ask away :)
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-google to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Google Events Coordination channel! || Now running: Google Code-In || codein.withgoogle.com || Organisation Admins:- Nicholas Skaggs (balloons) [USA] & Alan Pope (popey) [UK] & José Antonio Rey (jose) [Peru] || Tasks:- https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/?sp-organization=4568116747042816&sp-status=2&sp-is_exhausted=False
<xcub> kenvandine, I need help creating something
<xcub> It's with the scoring mechanism
<xcub> In Block.qml, I have created a box fixture and have it as a sensor. In onBeginContact, I want to send a signal to main.qml that a block has been hit so the score can be incremented
<kenvandine> hey xcub
<xcub> hello
<kenvandine> ah, i think what you want to do is create a score property in the Scene
<kenvandine> then bind to that in your Block
<kenvandine> so before you destroy it, increment
<xcub> So in the block component, I would create "property int score", then in main.qml I would bind it to main's score property? Would every component from then on be tied to main's score property?
<kenvandine> xcub, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-syntax-objectattributes.html
<kenvandine> other way around
<kenvandine> create the property in the Scene, which i think is in your main.qml
<kenvandine> then a property alias in Block.qml
<kenvandine> xcub, look at property aliases in the doc i sent you
<kenvandine> xcub, basically each Block created will reference the score defined in the Scene, and increment that single score property
<hiru> Hey Alan! I do not know where to start with my project
<hiru> Where do I aquire the music app
<xcub> kenvandine: this off topic of the score mechanism, but I just wanted to let you know that whenever I assign a fixture to the RectangleBoxBody, or Boundaries, or PolygonBody components, qmlscene gives the error "cannot assign object to list"
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i think fixtures is a list of fixtures
<xcub> The Box and Circle ones work fine
<kenvandine> so [ Fixture {} ]
<xcub> I tried to do that, but it gave the same error
<kenvandine> actually [ Circle {} ]
<kenvandine> hmm
<kenvandine> xcub, can you create a issue for that?  https://github.com/Bacon2D/Bacon2D/issues
<xcub> sure
<kenvandine> xcub, thx
<hiru> hello? Please may I have some help with my task?
<darkxst> hiru, sure, but it would help if we knew what you need help with ;)
<hiru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1261587
<hiru> this is the bug that I'm trying to test
<hiru> I'm a beginner so I have no clue what to do
<darkxst> hiru, oh I can't help with autopilot, but there should be others around that can
<hiru> I am familiar with python unittesting as I did a task for copyleft gaming which included testing a function
<hiru> oh okay thanks for offering your help!
<darkxst> hiru, or you could ask your mentor via the task comments
<hiru> I tried. No reply since 8:00 am GMT
<darkxst> hiru, who is it?
<hiru> Carla Sella
 * hiru slaps popey around a bit with a large fishbot
 * popey pokes balloons 
<popey> ^
<hiru> @popey hello?
<popey> hello
<popey> I'm not an autopilot expert I'm afraid. Hence poking balloons :)
<hiru> Please may you help me with my task
<hiru> oh okay
<hiru> thanks
 * hiru slaps balloons around a bit with a large fishbot
 * DanChapman really doesn't get this whole slapping with fishbot business
<balloons> lol
<balloons> nonetheless, I'm here. What's up?
<hiru> hey
<hiru> I need help with my task
<hiru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1261587
 * hiru slaps balloons around a bit with a large fishbot
<hiru> how do I actually do this?
<subins2000> didrocks: I'm having trouble getting metacity branch from Bazaar
<subins2000> didrocks: I'm reading section 3.2 http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/udd-intro.html#ubuntu-distributed-development
<didrocks> subins2000: ah, I told you yesterday to ignore that part and only reading 3.1
<didrocks> and replace the apt-get source with the dget -x <link I gave> :)
<subins2000> So no bazaar
<didrocks> (as you are not running xenial, apt-get source would download the metacity's wily version, not xenial)
<didrocks> yeah, branches are often not up to date
<didrocks> (the importers have issues)
<didrocks> so most of people are just using apt-get source
 * hiru slaps balloons around a bit with a large fishbot
<didrocks> subins2000: same with 3.3 and 3.4, they are linked to "UDD" and bzr
<darkxst> didrocks, did you forget about pull-lp-source ;)
<didrocks> darkxst: hem, I'm probably too old to use it :p
<subins2000> Okay
<didrocks> darkxst: it was only looking if debian/control has a Vcs-Bzr field though, right?
<didrocks> darkxst: that doesn't fix if the branch is outdated?
<didrocks> (but maybe it's checking it nowdays?)
<darkxst> didrocks, no it downloads that sources from the archive
<darkxst> pull-lp-source <package> <series>
<didrocks> oh, at some point in the past, it was switching to bzr if needed
<darkxst> I've never seen it pull a bzr branch
<didrocks> subins2000: so yeah, you can replace my dget -x command with pull-lp-source ^ (but the result will be the same)
<subins2000> didrocks: So, I used dget got the source code
<didrocks> good :)
<subins2000> So, now I make the changes in code ?
<subins2000> or use edit-patch command as in http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<didrocks> subins2000: yeah! you need to use a patch system for this, the next chapters in the packaging guide explains a little bit about it
<didrocks> subins2000: basically, you never do inline changes (it's a bad practice), so yeah, using patches as with the link you provided :)
<subins2000> Ok
<didrocks> subins2000: if you did it right, you will see your patch (once refreshed) in debian/patches/ directory (which doesn't exist right now in metacity)
<subins2000> Hope I get it right
<didrocks> subins2000: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/patches-to-packages.html is mostly a reashing of what you should do
<didrocks> (your package is using quilt, which is now dominating most of the other patch systems we had to learn some years ago :))
<subins2000> didrocks: What would I use instead of bzr builddeb -- -S -us -uc
<subins2000> Since, I'm not using bzr branch, how would I build a test package
<darkxst> debuild -S -us -uc
<didrocks> (it's from the devscripts package)
<didrocks> subins2000: so bzr bd/builddeb -> debuild
<didrocks> (that will build the binary package, to ensure things build right, you can even install them on your system!)
<didrocks> and yeah, all other options after -- are passed to "debuild" anyway
<didrocks> -S is to build a source package
<didrocks> that you can send to a ppa for instance (builders on launchpad, with your own private repository)
<subins2000> It says "dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/metacity_3.18.1-1ubuntu2.diff.hCUiWV
<subins2000> dpkg-source: info: you can integrate the local changes with dpkg-source --commit"
<didrocks> subins2000: so, it seems you didn't use quilt properly
<didrocks> subins2000: it presents you doing inline changes
<didrocks> prevents*
<didrocks> (what it has detected here)
<subins2000> I called edit-patch before editing
<subins2000> *used edit-patch
<subins2000> and no patches folder in debian
<didrocks> been long I didn't try edit-patch, I hope it's still working (it's a wrapper)
 * didrocks tries
<didrocks> subins2000: the "real way" to do it is to follow the chapter I pointed you at: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/patches-to-packages.html
<didrocks> this is using quilt directory
<didrocks> directly*
<didrocks> man, Friday evening, can't type! :)
<didrocks> edit-patch returned an error here (because of no existing debian/patches/series file)
<didrocks> I guess you had that error but didn't notice :)
<didrocks> subins2000: my advice is really to follow 8.2. Adding a New Patch
<subins2000> huh
<didrocks> ensure you run export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<subins2000> okay, will use quilt
<didrocks> that way, you are doing the "real thing"
<didrocks> and don't rely on a wrapper which may fail (like in that case ;))
<didrocks> subins2000: you need to start afresh
<didrocks> remove the directory, dget -x again or pull-lp-source
<subins2000> Let me click my refresh button :P
<didrocks> ahah :)
<Dacian> Hello, I have to do this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4829562378649600/ and my question is if I can make a powerpoint with description of instalation
<didrocks> subins2000: so, I need to leave shortly, if you need any help, I'm sure some other people can answer here, otherwise, we can check again together next week! I think what you should do once you get your patch applied is: 1. build the binary package (debuild) 2. if everything goes well, build a source package (debuild -S) 3. try to setup and upload that to a ppa 4. if you rock that far, attach a debdiff
<didrocks> (look for debdiff!) to your launchpad bug report!
<didrocks> subins2000: then, it will be a way for me to sponsor your first ever package to ubuntu ;)
<didrocks> (and that's a really tear tour of fixing a bug and basic packaging practice!)
<subins2000> WOW. Can't wait for my first ever package
<subins2000> :-) Thanks
<didrocks> yw! keep me posted :-)
<didrocks> and good luck
<subins2000> Thanks
<balloons> hiru, what task is this for?
<balloons> I thought fazer was working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1261587
<balloons> regardless, you need to add a testcase to the existing autopilot test suite
<ahayzen> balloons, note that test will likely be in a new file, due to it requiring different mocking
<ahayzen> or at least a different test case class as it'll use a different test case mocking
<balloons> hiru, for help on autopilot, what it is, etc, see https://developer.ubuntu.com/start/quality
<samsruti> balloon can you suggest me any good free web hosting service
<samsruti> ^balloons
<balloons> weird, no highlighting
<balloons> free web hosting.. bah, that's a loaded question. I don't think I can
<samsruti> its ok
<teddy74eva> Hello! Could anyone explain to me how to do a header on a wiki site?
<Girish> What is a hardware profile on the QA website while performing tests on the Daily builds?
<Girish> tsimonq2 ^
<balloons> Girish, see the link at the top of the isotracker
<balloons> it's an OPTIONAL thing you can do
<balloons> "Click here for help on generating a hardware profile" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<Girish> Okay thanks.
<balloons> that might be a good task for someone to do on the tracker -- make that field clearer. You are NOT the first to ask Girish :-)
<Girish> Yeah will be helpful if the link is provided on the same page.
<Girish> Better user experience lead to more user engagement.
<balloons> thanks for the feedback. I'll make sure a task gets written for it
<Girish> And I'll make sure to take up the task haha
<tsimonq2> Girish: balloons is head master QA guy, so feel free to ask him about that if I am not around. ;)
<adueppen> balloons: I saw that you sent my task back? What work do I need to do on it?
<fazer> Does anyone know which part of the music-app tests load the db's?
<fazer> somewhere in this dir:http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/files/head:/tests/autopilot/
<fazer> somewhere in this dir: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/files/head:/tests/autopilot/
<fazer> nevermind, found it
<robbert> hello there, can anyone tell me the nickname of Tim Lunn? :)
<Girish> tsimonq2 : balloons : I am not able to boot into the Ubuntu GNOME ISO Xenial Daily. I'm using Virtual Box. When I load the ISO it asks for ubuntu-gnome login. Also, the screen constantly flickers.  It doesn't show the menu where we can select to start the live session or to install it.
<tsimonq2> file a bug?
<tsimonq2> balloons: what do you think?
<wxl> did you try just hitting enter, Girish ? :)
<Girish> How am I supposed to run all the test cases if I'm not able to get the initial boot screen?
<robbert> hello there, can anyone tell me the nickname of Tim Lunn? :)
<adueppen> does anyone know where balloons might be? I need some feedback from him
<wxl> robbert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimLunn
<tsimonq2> adueppen: nope, he doesn't seem to be present
<Girish> wxl: Yep.. Doesn't do anything. I can't get past the screen.
<robbert> wxl: thank you! :)
<adueppen> tsimonq2: have any idea when he'll be available again?
<tsimonq2> adueppen: no clue whatsoever
<wxl> Girish: is that the case with all of the images of ubuntu gnome? also are you sure you checked the md5 and such?
<wxl> adueppen: he's usually on rather early
<tsimonq2> adueppen: sorry
<tsimonq2> +1
<darkxst> robbert, its me!
 * tsimonq2 gasps
<wxl> darkxst: btw Girish seems to be having some problems with his GNOME images.
<robbert> darkxst: hey Tim, and sorry again for the delay
<adueppen> tsimonq2: what do you mean by rather early
<tsimonq2> adueppen: in the day
<wxl> adueppen: like he's usually been at it for a while when i wake up at 630 pacific
<darkxst> Girish, what is you host system?
<adueppen> tsimonq2 wxl: OK
<darkxst> robbert, no problem, whenever you are ready
<tsimonq2> ?
<Girish> darkxst: OS X. Should I try it in a different OS?
<wxl> Girish: did you check the md5 of the iso?
<Girish> wxl : Nope. What is md5?
<wxl> !md5
<tsimonq2> wxl: no. bot.
<tsimonq2> :(
<tsimonq2> wxl: do you know how we could get a bot?
<adueppen> Girish: it's a type of hashing that is often used to make sure something downloaded correctly
<tsimonq2> Girish: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tsimonq2> that is what the bot would say
<Girish> tsimonq2: Okay thanks. Let me give it a look.
<darkxst> Girish, try that ^ first, but it possibly sounds like a graphics issue
<wxl> darkxst: vm tho
<darkxst> wxl, vbox has rubbish graphics drivers
 * wxl shrugs
<darkxst> (well when 3D is enabled)
<wxl> i never had an issue
<tsimonq2> me neither
<darkxst> wxl, tsimonq2 ubuntu GNOME uses openGL for both the greeter and gnome-shell
<Girish> Where can I find the md5 value for this ISO? I've calculated the md5 of my file.
<wxl> Girish: link me to the page you got the image from
<Girish> Yep, just a sec
<darkxst> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<Girish> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/108521/downloads
<wxl> great
<wxl> see the link that says MD5 checksums?
<darkxst> Girish there is an md5 file in that folder above, look in that
<Girish> Yea, the MD5 is correct on my side.
<darkxst> There is something weird with the current daily image, its booting straight into the Live session here (No Try Ubuntu GNOMES screen)
<Girish> It's stuck at this screen: http://postimg.org/image/mjrzq6eqv/
<wxl> looks like this is a problem lubuntu is having, too
<darkxst> Girish, is 3D accelleration enabled in the VM settings?
<darkxst> wxl, ubiquity is crashing
<wxl> there have been lots of bugs with plymouth themes; maybe related?
<xcub> hi kenvandine
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-12
<xcub> I was still stumped by how I could get the ball to collide with the blocks, but I took a look at an Asteroids project on Github and saw that you used the signal handler onContactPostSolve:   Is that a built in signal handler? I tried to include it in my code, but it was unidentified. In the asteroids project, it seemed to do exactly what I wanted it to do
<wxl> popey: jose: balloons: please get ubot(tu|93) here so we can use the factoids.
<wxl> popey: jose: balloons: also i suggest adding to the topic the idea of just asking rather than looking for one's mentor, as we can often people people that aren't our mentees.
<popey> (nobody reads the topic) :D
<darkxst> wxl, its happening after that
<popey> Perpetual truth of irc.
<darkxst> wxl, xserver blows up trying to vt switch
<wxl> oh complacency :)
<Girish> wxl : Will virtualising the ISO on a different host OS change things in any way?
<wxl> highly doubtful, Girish. did you try to change the 3D settings?
<Girish> Let's try that.
<Girish> No luck. Same screen.
<popey> bug 129836
<ubot93> bug 129836 in libgnomeui (Ubuntu) "EOG doesn't follow EXIF rotation tag" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129836
<popey> \o/
<wxl> Girish: what version of virtualbox?
<Mikman> I submitted a task but my mentor is not approving it.  If he/she does not approve it by the deadline does it not count?
<adueppen> hey popey, do you have any idea what balloons wants me to fix/add on my task (terminal tabs mockup)
 * tsimonq2 reads the topic...
<tsimonq2> popey: ^
<tsimonq2> am I the only one?
<popey> adueppen, I'll take a look
<wxl> Mikman: link me to the task please
<wxl> tsimonq2: no, you're not.
<tsimonq2> good :P
<wxl> popey's just old and jaded XD
<Mikman> I'd like to start working on my next task does anybody know how long it usually takes for a mentor to review your task?
<popey> adueppen, hm, not sure.
<wxl> Mikman: please let me to the task
<Girish> wxl : 5.0.10 the latest one.
<Mikman> what?
<wxl> Mikman: sorry, link me to the task
<Mikman> Okay.
<adueppen> popey: I guess I'll just have to wait until tomorrow
<Mikman> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5154716031909888/
<wxl> Girish: i wonder if it's not just a problem with that particular image, too. it is fairly early in the cycle. problems do happen. try the i386 image or try a different flavor like lubuntu
<wxl> looking Mikman
<Mikman> KK
<Girish> Well, Ubuntu is woking in it. Hasn't anybody done this task before?
<wxl> Girish: probably just a problem with that image.
<Mikman> I don't think so.
<robbert> dakxst: hey there, so i have a question: are you asking me to find 5 new bugs, or choose 5 from the  bug tracker?
<Girish> wxl : So, I should try i386 version then?
<wxl> it MIGHT work better
<robbert> darkxst: hey there, so i have a question: are you asking me to find 5 new bugs, or choose 5 from the  bug tracker?
<darkxst> Girish, no that won't make a difference
<Mikman> +wxl: I'm not sure if you can look at the task if you're not logged in as me.
<darkxst> robbert, find 5 existing bugs on the tracker that have not yet been triaged
<wxl> Mikman: you did just submit the task. i would give it at least 24 hours. not everyone in the ubuntu community is in the same time zone. by any stretch of the imagination!
<darkxst> Girish, open the Virtualbox settings for your VM and check the 3D setting
<Girish> And what about the task? Do I mark all tests as failing in the QA tracker?
<wxl> darkxst: already did, no luck
<robbert> darkxst: but even when looking at the tasks marked as "new", it tells me that only the bugs supervisor is able to change the status to triaged
<darkxst> robbert, yes I have to set them when you are done
<wxl> Mikman: if i were your mentor i would encourage you to embellish your blog post a bit more and add a bit more detail, especially about the 2 new changes. why are they important?
<robbert> darkxst: oh, i understand
<darkxst> robbert, make sure they are reproducible, you can edit the bug to clean up description etc
<Mikman> +wxl Ok. Thanks.  I wish after you submit a task, you could start working on another one.  I already picked one out that I wanted to do.
<darkxst> robbert, if you see some duplicate bugs, you can mark them as such
<Mikman> Okay.  I will try but I do not know much about ubuntu and have never used it, but picked this task to learn more about it.
<Mikman> +wxl
<robbert> darkxst: alright, will do
<darkxst> Girish, probably just the Live testscase
<darkxst> Girish, if you can try Vmware that might work better
<darkxst> Girish, and try login to the console (l:ubuntu-gnome no password) and file a bug using ubuntu-bug
<darkxst> ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg
<Girish> tsimonq2 : Should I mark the test cases FAILING since I couldn't install the ISO successfully?
<Mikman> Can someone tell me what developments are in Ubuntu and how to find out why they are important.  Is there like a description or something when you look at the development list?
<Mikman> (Need this for blog.)
<tsimonq2> Girish: was it a fail in the install?
<Girish> tsimonq2 : Nope, I couldnt get to the screen to install it.
<Girish> It didnt load up correctly.
<tsimonq2> Girish: then wait until you can
 * compterwiz11 slaps Mikman around a bit with a large fishbot
 * compterwiz11 slaps cytadela8 around a bit with a large fishbot
<flocculant> can we stop wielding fish now
<flocculant> we are trying to help people and fish wielding is so childish - thanks
<flocculant> fish wielding really should be in #ubuntu or -offtopic
<Girish> tsimonq2 : But then how do I proceed with the task? I'm not able to properly boot it. That's probably an image problem. What do you suggest I do next?
<darkxst> Girish, you make that the task
<darkxst> btw it really is broken, not just you
<darkxst> Girish, file a bug, report it on qa tracker, and write a short report to attach the task, and you are done
<justinwzig> Hey so total newbie to GCI in general. Are we only allowed to have one task going at once? even if we have submitted something?
<georgewhite> justinwzig: Yes.
<justinwzig> buggerall
<Girish> justinwzig : Yes.
<justinwzig> ok thanks.
<georgewhite> Only one task allowed.
<pulkit_> how to complete a task
<tsimonq2> pulkit_: ?
<Girish> pulkit_ : Claim a task from the GCI website. Contact mentors here or leave a comment on the task. The mentors will give you a headstart on the task. And then you can start the task.
 * tsimonq2 is a mentor
<pulkit_> what
<tsimonq2> pulkit_: https://codein.withgoogle.com/about/
<georgewhite> In 2014 didn’t they allow you to do another task whilst another is being reviewed?
<Girish> georgewhite : Yes they did
<georgewhite> Oh well, I suppose I could just start the task and the claim it after my task has been reviewed.
<georgewhite> Do I have to get the mentor who added a task to review my contributions? Or can any mentor in that organisation review it?
<georgewhite> It’s just that in 2014 you could try another task whilst another task is being reviewed, but with the new GCI web app, you can’t.
<DanChapman> georgewhite, hey! do you have a link to the task? I'll see if I can review it
<georgewhite> Thanks @DanChapman
<georgewhite> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5624825301172224/
<georgewhite> there should be 18 wiki pages there
<georgewhite> in a rich text document.
<DanChapman> georgewhite, thanks. Looking now
<georgewhite> Great. Thanks again.
<georgewhite> if you need a paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13961798/
<DanChapman> georgewhite, approved! nice work. The task popped up with "Waiting for parental consent approval" so you may not be able to start a new task until that's been processed
<georgewhite> Odd…
<georgewhite> Thanks anyway.
<georgewhite> I’ll get that fixed.
<kenneth05> Sorry, I´ve a problem with Ubuntu GNOME 15.10
<georgewhite> kenneth05: what is the problem?
<kenneth05> georgewhite: When I start it, Ubuntu can´t start because I don´t have enought graphics
<georgewhite> kenneth05: what do you mean enough graphics?
<georgewhite> does it show an error?
<kenneth05> yes
<georgewhite> Does it show a sad computer monitor?
<georgewhite> if so, try logging out and then logging in but with the gear menu set to ‘Fallback’ or ‘Classic’
<kenneth05> I thinks it´s proper
<kenneth05> but I´ll check it
<mandarj> can somebody give me a link which explains using autopilot for testing?
<mandarj> I am planning to do https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4888703440781312/?sp-organization=4568116747042816
<mandarj> hi georgewhite!
<mandarj> do you know much about autopilot testing?
<georgewhite> Hi mandarj
<mandarj> what happened>
<mandarj> ?
<mandarj> .quit
<gabriel> hi
<mandarj> can somebody please tell me where I can find the Ubuntu touch Music App repository?
<Dacian> Hello, i took a task called  Port pastebinit to snappy using snapcraft and I don't know what port pastebinit means. Can you help me?
<DanChapman> Dacian, pastebinit is a small application that uploads text to a pastebin service https://launchpad.net/pastebinit
<DanChapman> the task is asking you to turn it into a snappy app using the snapcraft tooling. THere is a snapcraft tutorial here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/build-apps/your-first-snap/
<Dacian> ok thank you
<Dacian> and after I will do this what should I submit at task?
<DanChapman> Dacian, ideally you would submit the modifications to the pastebinit project in the form of a merge proposal. You could provide a link to that in the task instance
<Dacian> ok thanks
<Zame> help
<Zame> how can i answer this task?
<Zame> I have known this answer and i think i can pass this task.
<Girish> Is popey or any calendar/core apps developers around?
<DanChapman> Girish, I might be able to help. What's up?
<tsimonq2> o/
<DanChapman> \o
<Girish> What do these symbol mean?
<Girish> o/
<Girish> \o
<Girish> Oh is that waiving hand?
<DanChapman> yeah :-)
<Girish> How do I run a single autopilot test case?
<Girish> I am updating the Calendar app READMEs
<Girish> And wanted to confirm whether I'm writing the correct command to run a single autopilot test case.
<DanChapman> you use dot notation to the particular test file. e.g autopilot3 run calendar.tests.test_day_of_week
<DanChapman> that path is made up btw
<DanChapman> but it should give you the gist of it
<Girish> I have written this:
<Girish>     To run only one test (for instance: test_change_week_across_year in TestWeekview.py):
<Girish>     $ autopilot3 run -vv ubuntu_calendar_app.tests.test_weekview.TestWeekview.test_change_week_across_year
<Girish> Is that correc?
<Girish> correct*
<DanChapman> looks plausable :-) I would need to take a look at the source tree to be sure
<Girish> http://i.imgur.com/YCREYPw.png
<DanChapman> Girish, from the tests/autopilot/* directory run "autopilot3 list calendar_app it will list each testcase path
<Girish> File structure on the left. Python file on the right.
<Girish> DanChapman : Okay got it. Thanks!
<DanChapman> Girish, np :-)
 * DanChapman goes to grab some dinner
<kenneth05> Sorry, I´ve some problems with Ubunru GNOME
<Girish> kenneth05: What problems are you facing?
<kenneth05> Girish:When I try to install ubuntu gnome 15.10 I have a problem, ubuntu says: "Sorry, Ubuntu has experienced an internal error" and when I try Ubuntu without install It runs without problems
<Girish> Are you using a Virtual Machine?
<kenneth05> no
<Girish> You can ask general questions about GNOME on #ubuntu-gnome. You will get better help there.
<kenneth05> ok, thanks
<Girish> no problem.
<DiegoTc> balloons: it's OK to publish the task that students are working? I mean on our blogs, so it appears on planet ubuntu
<DiegoTc> or you have a special plan for that?
<fazer> popey balloons jose Is it possible that there are duplicates of some tasks? Have you guys done that on purpose? Or could that have been an error? because both my friend and I seem to be working on the same task.
<popey> There are multiple instances of many tasks
<popey> that's intentional
<Girish> I saw 2 different tasks (with different mentors) but with the same objective.
<Girish> Installing Lubuntu Daily image and testing it in QA tracker
<tsimonq2> Girish: can you link us?
<fazer> oh ok.
<Girish> Okay I just checked again and they have slightly different objectives.
<Girish> Sorry!
<tsimonq2> Girish: that's fine :)
<Girish> popey : Could you review my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6506897700028416/
<Girish> Can we install the Dekko email client in the emulator? If yes, how? Can you give me a headstart?
<Girish> DanChapman ^
<DanChapman> Girish, last time I tried it worked fine in an i386 emulator.
<DanChapman> You will need to add some additional dependencies to the i386 kit you create in qtcreator. THere's a handy little bootstrap script in dekko's source tree that will do it for you. There's some notes here to get setup https://dekko.gitbooks.io/development-guide/content/SetupDevEnv.html
<Girish_> Okay thanks
<DanChapman> alternatively you could also just try this click package if you just want to try it out http://dekko-ci.cloudapp.net:8080/job/dev-trunk-build/releasetype=Debug,target=i386/
<Girish> DanChapman : I want to try the finding functional bugs task. Which approach would you recommend?
<Girish> And could you send that link again?
<robbert> darkxst: hey Tim, so I just read through your review and will fix my solution
<thenew> hello can anyone help me
<thenew> I have problems with completing one task
<malevasquez> what's your problem?
<thenew> I want to finish iso tracker for Xubuntu
<thenew> but I dont understand what to do else
<malevasquez> can u send me  the link to the task?
<thenew> I installed Xubuntu in virtual machine and I screenshoot step by step the installation
<malevasquez> I can try and help you if u need it
<thenew> yes of course
<thenew> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4811507678314496/
<thenew> this is the link for task
<malevasquez> Great! So until where did u get>
<malevasquez> ?
<thenew> what
<thenew> ah
<thenew> I installed the xubuntu in virtual machine
<thenew> i screenshoot steps of installation
<flocculant> thenew: what's your launchpad username?
<thenew> I report (passed of installation )in ISO tracker
<flocculant> please answer me :)
<thenew> My name in Launchpad :  Faton
<flocculant> ok - so you haven't reported on the tracker still
<thenew> I maked this report: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/105604/testcases/1655/results/
<flocculant> ok - so that's fatonnuha10 :)
<flocculant> thenew: so now mark your task as complete on the google site and I can approve it
<thenew> ok srry
<thenew> but in launchpad I see only Faton
<thenew> I maked but not aproved
<thenew> I tried
<thenew> I submited now
<flocculant> thenew: ok - I approved now, just waiting for the parental approval thing to happen
<thenew> ok thank you very much
<thenew> and sorry for the lost time
<flocculant> welcome - no problem :)
<krishna_ravi732> running tests on the ubuntu emulator makes it look like the phone is being hacked :D
<malevasquez> thenew: did you start today?
<thenew> +flocculant can I do only one last question?
<flocculant> not sure what you mean?
<thenew> not I started one day ago
<thenew> what mean parental approval
<thenew> need any aproval from parents, go to they any email or something like this or what?
<flocculant> not sure tbh - I expect malevasquez can explain that to you
<thenew> ok
<flocculant> or any student
<thenew> malevasquez can you explain this?
<malevasquez> thenew: you need your parents to sign the parental consent form for you, so you can participate
<malevasquez> They can do it online
<thenew> but my parent has do this when I registered
<malevasquez> Was it approved already?
<malevasquez> you can check that by clicking on your profile
<flocculant> thenew: iirc it doesn't actually get triggered until you do your first submit and approval
<thenew> my parent received an email
<malevasquez> maybe it wasn't approved yet
<thenew> ah ok
<malevasquez> after completing it, google needs to verify it
<malevasquez> good luck :)
<thenew> srry and thank you very much
<thenew> really srry
<malevasquez> No problem
<thenew> and thank you very very much
<thenew> I hope I will not see any other problem in other tasks
<malevasquez> if you need help with anything else Im here
<thenew> thanks
<malevasquez> :)
<thenew> goodbye now
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-13
<Mikman> Hi.  I am having trouble with writing as blog about the Ubuntu community and two development projects.  The part I am having trouble with is explaining the two projects why they are important.
<Mikman> Please keep in mind that I have never worked with Ubuntu.  That is why I can't figure out why these developments would be important.
<tsimonq2> Mikman: hey, can you link to the task?
<Mikman> Sure
<Mikman> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5154716031909888/
<Mikman> I found the list of all the recent developments; https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu but I cannot come up with an explanation for them.
<Mikman> +tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Mikman: look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<tsimonq2> Mikman: I would leran about each task
<tsimonq2> Mikman: the status of each task
<tsimonq2> Mikman: and the direction that the task is going?
<tsimonq2> minus the ? :P
<tsimonq2> Mikman: it will require some research
<tsimonq2> Mikman: but it will be worth it to learn about the community on a lower level
<tsimonq2> Mikman: maybe even talk with the people a bit
<Mikman> +tsimonq2  How can I find out the direction that the task is going and how can I talk to these people>
<Mikman> ?
<tsimonq2> Mikman: balloons, popey, and jose *alone* have enough information for your article ;)
<tsimonq2> Mikman: but look at the owner of each team on Launchpad
<tsimonq2> Mikman: and main contributors
<tsimonq2> this is easy with stuff like QA
<Mikman> +tsimonq2  But how do I actually talk to them
<Mikman> Ok
<Mikman> I wish they would give me some information if they know
<tsimonq2> Mikman: and dig through these: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/
<tsimonq2> *hours* upon *hours* of *solid* content
<Mikman> yey! ;)
<tsimonq2> Mikman: that link enough is more then enough to write the article :)
<tsimonq2> and this is as of a month ago, so you might wanna look through the various mailing lists
<tsimonq2> let me get you a few quick
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-December/000943.html
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-November/000911.html
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-December/000945.html
<Mikman> What are these?
<tsimonq2> Mikman: David Planella of the Community Team posts summaries of main events in the community
<Mikman> How do I get to his page?
<tsimonq2> Mikman: what do you mena by that?
<tsimonq2> Mikman: those links above are his summaries :)
<Mikman> Oh ok.  I will work off those then thank you so much!!"
<Mikman> :)\
<Mikman> :)
<tsimonq2> Mikman: also, look at these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Archive
<tsimonq2> Mikman: weekly newsletter
<tsimonq2> Mikman: main events are also put in there
<Mikman> What newletter should I read for research?
<tsimonq2> Mikman: pleia2 is in charge of that, so PM her or go to #ubuntu-news if you have a question about those
<tsimonq2> Mikman: ummmm any that you feel relevant
<Mikman> How do I personal Message
<tsimonq2> Mikman: just do /msg pleia2 CONTENT
<tsimonq2> Mikman: with content being what you want to message her
<tsimonq2> Mikman: but go to #ubuntu-news first :)
<Mikman> #ubuntu-news
<Mikman> oops
<tsimonq2> you would do /join #ubuntu-news :)
<Mikman> Lol thanks
<tsimonq2> Mikman: no problem :)
<tsimonq2> Mikman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams for a teams list
<Mikman> That link you sent that you said I could write my whole paper off that alone, What should go to?
<tsimonq2> Mikman: crawl it :)
<tsimonq2> Mikman: Snappy is the future of Ubuntu, so check that out
<tsimonq2> Mikman: as well as Unity 8
<tsimonq2> Mikman: so crawl around that and f=watch what looks interesting
<tsimonq2> *watch
<Mikman> Would I get there by track
<tsimonq2> Mikman: probably, yes :)
<Mikman> Okay. Thanks for all your help.  Hopefully I can finish this blog now. :)
<Mikman> One last thing, what was the teams list for
<tsimonq2> Mikman: it looks like http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/track/convergence/ is focused towards the future
<tsimonq2> umm for contact info of people
<Mikman> Ok
<Mikman> I've got so many tabs open it isn't even funny right now lol ;)
<tsimonq2> Mikman: note, this will take a bit, and is a large task, but this is very beneficial if you would like to contribute in the futue
<tsimonq2> *future
<Mikman> Yes.
<tsimonq2> Mikman: I'm 13, and although it took me a bit to catch on, this information is very critical
<Mikman> Yeah. I haven't caught on yet lol
<tsimonq2> it takes time
<Mikman> Where can I find Snappy, I think it would be interesting to do one of my projects on Snappy
<tsimonq2> oooh snappy
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> umm #snappy
<tsimonq2> dholbach and ogra_ are good people to speak to
<tsimonq2> Mikman: plenty of Snappy clinics: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-qBHd6_LXWYm8qttcXaosAIzejTa5IPj
<tsimonq2> Mikman: and Q&As: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-qBHd6_LXWaytjEA5obaZz1syWcUGY0Q
<Mikman> kk
<tsimonq2> Mikman: and this overall has a lot of good content: https://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir
<tsimonq2> really up-to-date
<Mikman> Thanks
<tsimonq2> Mikman: no problem! and if you need any more help, don't be afraid to ping me :)
<tsimonq2> Mikman: but this should be a lot of work
<tsimonq2> Mikman: so I wish you good luck
<Mikman> Okay! Wait. What does that mean? Like personal message you
<Mikman> Yeah. I'm gonna need it.
<tsimonq2> PM me, or say my name in the channels I am in
<tsimonq2> I am in pretty much every Ubuntu channel
<tsimonq2> (and Lubuntu/Kubuntu, but not much of any other flavor)
<tsimonq2> Mikman: and don't be afraid to ask for an extension on this! :)
<tsimonq2> Mikman: told ya I am in pretty much all the channels ;)
<tsimonq2> Mikman: if you can, it would be awesome if I could proofread it when you are done
<Mikman> I will send you the link when I am done.  (It might be tomorrow0
<Mikman> )*
<tsimonq2> Mikman: completely fine :)
<Mikman> K
<Mikman> +tsimonq2: http://ubuntucommunitygooglecodein.blogspot.com/
<Mikman> I finished.
<Mikman> Let me know how I did
<tsimonq2> Unity 8 is packaged with mir and snappy.
<tsimonq2> this is not true ^^
<tsimonq2> only the ubuntu-next image is, I believe
<tsimonq2> Mikman: ^
<Mikman> I got that little bit of info here: http://news.softpedia.com/news/unity-8-all-you-need-to-know-494057.shtml
<tsimonq2> Mikman: well I am telling you for a fact that Snappy, Ubuntu, and Mir only coexist in the ubuntu-next image
<Mikman> okay.  I will delete that then.
<Mikman> How about instead of saying they are packaged, I just say they work together.
<tsimonq2> Mikman: you could modify it to say that in the ubuntu-next image it does this.
<Mikman> Okay will do.
<Mikman> Here plz proofread: http://ubuntucommunitygooglecodein.blogspot.com/
<tsimonq2> Mikman: and although this is a minimal article, I can help you get to know some of these technologies more(seperate from the task)
<tsimonq2> Mikman: because this is pretty fascinating information
<Mikman> Oh kool that would be awesome!
<tsimonq2> yeah :D
<Mikman> Yes it is.  I think I'm going to download the Ubuntu operating system and be apart of the development team in the near future.
<tsimonq2> Mikman: and you really don't have to do development if you don't want to
<tsimonq2> Mikman: you have seen he possible contributions page
<tsimonq2> *the
<tsimonq2> Mikman: I know enough people that I can lend a hand :)
<Mikman> Yes
<tsimonq2> Mikman: unless you DO want to do development
<Mikman> What's the difference?
<tsimonq2> Mikman: in which case I support that
<Mikman> Ok
<tsimonq2> development usually means code
<Mikman> I like code.
<Mikman> I don't know what I'm going to do yet.
<tsimonq2> Mikman: see my invite :)
<Mikman> I'm submitting my blog to my mentor now.
<tsimonq2> good idea :)
<Mikman> lol
<Mikman> I did it :)
<tsimonq2> good, keep me updated :)
<Mikman> Will do
<tsimonq2> ok, night Mikman :)
<Mikman> Night
<mandarj> is anybody free?
<mandarj> I need help with the task at https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5716583989116928/
<mandarj> in my test how can I create an instance of the app with an empty library?
<mandarj> hi girish
<xcub> Hello
<xcub> Is should probably be a sleep
<xcub> k bye
<McIntireEvan> O-okay
<McIntireEvan> mandarj, you still need help? I can try and help
<mandarj> McIntireEvan: you still there?
<mandarj> McIntireEvan: I do need some help
<McIntireEvan> Yup, Im still here mandarj
<mandarj> I am writing a test case for the Music app
<mandarj> I am testing that when the Music app has an empty library it displays the right overlay
<mandarj> McIntireEvan: I can’t understand how to create an instance of the app in my code with an empty library
<McIntireEvan> mandarj, Im not that familiar with the code for the music app, but I assume the library elements are stored in a list or array of some sort. If there are existing unit tests maybe you could took at those and try and figure out how to initialize the app, and then just don't add anything to the libary
<mandarj> McIntireEvan: I did read the existing test cases, but I couldn’t understand how to initialize the app
<mandarj> also, do I create a new class for my test case or do I add it as a method to the existing class
<mandarj> ?
<McIntireEvan> mandarj, based on looking at the existing coe I think you just add a new method
<mandarj> ok thanks
<mandarj> :)
<McIntireEvan> Also, for the libary, is there a method or something to edit it? You could just use that to set the library to empty, in theory
<McIntireEvan> No problem, glad to help:)
<kokoye2007> hi
<adu_> hey!
<adu_> I
<adu_> I have joined Google GCI
<adu_> I know C++ and PHP programming
<adu_> I was looking for some guidance on how to get started
<DanChapman> adu_, Hey! Have you had a look through the list of tasks yet? probably the best place to start and see if there's any you fancy attempting :-)
<adu_> .yeah I have looked at the tasks
<adu_> the calender app of Ubuntu looked good
<DanChapman> ok great.  What issues are you having getting started then?
<adu_> hello !
<flocculant> o/ DanChapman
<adu_> I was looking for some guidance on building the calender app on GCI
<DanChapman> morning flocculant o/
<Sulphuric> want to upload my screencast on gci as a task, did i just send in as an attachment in the comment...
<DanChapman> adu_, you can find the source code here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app there should be instructions in the README file to get it running
<DanChapman> Sulphuric, yes either as an attachment or a link to the image if it's located somewhere else
<Sulphuric> thanks
<adu_> thank you so much Dan !
<adu_> hey one more thing, to build this in Ubuntu do I need some extra softwares or SDK ?
<adu_> will I be able to run it using the command line ?
<DanChapman> adu_ yes so the official instructions to install the sdk are here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/ but the sdk desktop kit is broken at the moment. So you may need to apt install ubuntu-sdk-libs plus any other missing packages, take a peek in /debian/control file to see what else it needs
<DanChapman> the readme should tell you how to do it from the commandline
<adu_> thank you for all the help Dan ! :)
<DanChapman> your welcome :-)
<malevasquez> Hey! How can I link a bug upstream in launchpad?
<malevasquez> I already confirmed it
<Rob1507> Hi, I have a question can anyone help?
<xcub> i'm not a mentor, but I could try
<Rob1507> Can we use 3rd party material? I mean I have done what the task requires but there can be other problems.
<Rob1507> Can I use links to help people when they encounter such problems?
<xcub> I just wrote a tutorial and used 3rd party links, I mean if it's for the better of the readers understanding of the content, I wouldn't expect there to be anything wrong with that.
<xcub> My tutorial task is still in review so I can't say for sure
<Rob1507> What was your task?
<flocculant> Rob1507: more to the point - what is your task :)
<xcub> Create a simple Bacon 2D tutorial
<Rob1507> Installing Ubuntu. I've installed it on VirtualBox but there is screen resolution problem
<xcub> flocculant will give you better advice than me :)
<flocculant> Rob1507: that's fairly normal for vbox
<Rob1507> flocculant: I know, but if there is a way to correct it, will I include it or no?
<flocculant> Rob1507: can you link to your task please
<Rob1507> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5696325618237440/
<flocculant> Rob1507: you could correct it if you know, you can include it in the description - if that's what you mean by using 3rd party, that's fine :)
<flocculant> Rob1507: have you tried Guest Additions in vbox? should allow for better resolution(s)
<Rob1507> I can include link to, say, to the tutorial in Youtube or in other websites.
<flocculant> yea, though it might be better to use ubuntu wiki, if you have to use 3rd party - do so :)
<Rob1507> Fine, thank you for help, I will try :)
<flocculant> you're welcome :)
<Girish> Hey! I submitted this task yesterday but haven't been reviewed yet: https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4608447228149760/
<Girish> Could someone look into it?
<Girish> Thanks!
<tsimonq2> popey: ^
<adueppen> anyone know where balloons went? (popey, jose)
<tsimonq2> adueppen: it's Sunday, be patient :P
<adueppen> tsimonq2: it's just a bit weird since usually he's always logged in
<tsimonq2> adueppen: it's called idling. I do it, wxl dows it, and so do them
<tsimonq2> *does
<adueppen> tsimonq2: yeah but you are still usually online
<DanChapman> his bouncer probably dropped it's connection while he has been away.
<tsimonq2> (I use tmux and irssi and just ssh in when I need it :P)
<vatsalsharma376> hi
<vatsalsharma376> i need help
<tsimonq2> vatsalsharma376: yes?
<vatsalsharma376> i am registered for ubuntu bug fixing
<vatsalsharma376> i need some help
<tsimonq2> vatsalsharma376: can you link me to the task?
<vatsalsharma376> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5096114139168768/
<tsimonq2> vatsalsharma376: either C or C++ with some graphics libraries
<vatsalsharma376> can i quit that task now? plz
<tsimonq2> vatsalsharma376: abandon it
<vatsalsharma376> how?
<Girish> DanChapman : Fixed the typos and edited wherever needed. https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4608447228149760/
<smajevicirfan> flocculant, do you know by any chance in which file are the entries for navigation on the qatracker website?
<flocculant> smajevicirfan: umm - don't know what you mean - what are you trying to do?
<smajevicirfan> i'm trying to add a top 100 page of testers
<flocculant> oic
<smajevicirfan> flocculant, I made it, but I have to add it to the navigation bar
<flocculant> smajevicirfan: sorry - no idea
<smajevicirfan> flocculant, ok, thanks anyways
<flocculant> smajevicirfan: it's already in the nav bar - on the left, reports, top testers
<flocculant> so I assume that all you need do is change it from the current 20 to 100 instead
<smajevicirfan> flocculant, well, do I leave the top 20 and add an additional top 100 or just change the top 20 to top 100
<smajevicirfan> here's the task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4605276233662464/
<flocculant> yea read the task and the bug
<flocculant> don't add an additional item - change existing
<Girish> flocculant : I'm getting a 500 Internal Server error while setting up the QA tracker dev environment. CAn you help?
<flocculant> Girish: sorry - no I can't
<Girish> Okay np.
<Girish> DanChapman : Which issues? You haven't commented any issues.
<fazer> Does anyone know how to copy the structure of an sql table without the data?
<fazer> ahayzen , ^^  any idea? I can't find anything that works for me on stackoverflow
<Girish> Does uploading code to Launchpad require you to set up a public key?
<dani> hello
<xcub> hello kenvandine, I am finished with my Bacon 2D task and have submitted it for review
<hjarrell> Is there any way to get my development qa tracker environment to pull bug info so I can test code?
<smajevicirfan> hjarrell, what exactly do you mean?
<hjarrell> If I add a bug to a testcase result and hover over it I just get "No information about this bug (#...) Bug information are updated every 5 minutes."
<smajevicirfan> hjarrell, hmm... I really don't know
<hjarrell> Yeah the only thing I can think of is trying to make my own bug in code and pass it to the function
<smajevicirfan> hjarrell, you could try that, but it seems like too much work
<robbert> darkxst: hey Tim, thank you for accepting my work :) could you let me know when the bugs I submitted will be available as tasks? I'd like to fix one or two of em
<darkxst> robbert, hi, no probs. I will try and get them listed today
<darkxst> robbert, one in particular you want to start on?
<robbert> darkxst: the one with the misplaced button would be nice, if you know which one i mean
<robbert> darkxst: and good night, almost mid-night over here :P
<krishna_ravi732> Hey, how do i run the dialer app in the ubuntu emulator?
<krishna_ravi732> i am trying to deploy it, but its missing a manifest file
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-11
<m4sk1n_> davidcalle: ping
<heesen> Hi could someone check the Translate Ubuntu components task please
<daniellimws> hi sergiusens ive made some new commits
<m4sk1n_> degville: has anyone claimed task for snap publishing tutorial?
<degville> m4sk1n_: hello! I'll just check...
<m4sk1n_> hello, thanks
<sergiusens> hi daniellimws, I'll check in a bit
<sergiusens> thanks
<m4sk1n_> oops, my baf
<m4sk1n_> *bad
<m4sk1n_> I've already done this task XD
<daniellimws> thanks sergiusens
<degville> m4sk1n_: that's what I was just going to ask :)
<elopio> konrad11901: hey, so you are making a snap for soffice?
<konrad11901> no, I'm making a snap for word-to-markdown which requires LibreOffice (because it runs soffice)
<elopio> konrad11901: what you should do is include soffice in your snap. Making the snap classic is a big hammer, not the right solution because it opens the door to many security problems.
<konrad11901> ok, I will include it then, I just thought that it isn't necessary because many Linux distributions include LibreOffice and my snap could use it
<konrad11901> but yeah, it's not the best approach
<konrad11901> thanks elopio for your help! :)
<elopio> konrad11901: yes, it could. But the approach is different in the world of snaps. If you depend on another package, then you have to make sure that they are both released in sync. That's why we have a 6 month release cycle in ubuntu, making sure that every package is consistent with the others is time-consuming.
<elopio> the snaps have their own release cycle, each developer deciding when their package is ready. For that, we need to think about dependencies in a very different way.
<elopio> thanks to you konrad11901
<Heesen> Hi could  Martin Wimpress or Alan Pope please review my task it has been 3 days since it was submitted
<daniellimws> yea the mentors don't work during the weekends
<daniellimws> Heesen: it could be just monday morning for certain timezones
<Heesen> ok thanks
<Mateus> hi
<m4sk1n_> hi
<daniellimws> hi
<m4sk1n_> sorry for making that many tutorial requests… :D
<m4sk1n_> I think it would be nice to have tasks for some of them :)
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-12
<EmeraldKnight15> hi
<EmeraldKnight15> anyone there
<EmeraldKnight15> guess not
<EmeraldKnight15> bye
<Tate_S> Hey all!
<daniellimws> hey there
<Tate_S> Hey all, I'm working on a task right now that requires me to go through a basic snaps usage tutorial and report any issues that I find
<Tate_S> however, after completing the tutorial, I wasn't able to find any meaningful issues
<Tate_S> does this mean i can't finish the task?
<heesen> Hi could could someone please review the Translate Ubuntu components task
<sanskarjain> hi
<konrad11901> hi
<sanskarjain> can u help me
<konrad11901> I'm one of the participants, so my knowledge is quite limited, but describe your problem here
<konrad11901> someone else will help you if I won't be able to
<sanskarjain> i want to package and publish python snap
<konrad11901> ok, what have you already done?
<sanskarjain> nothing
<konrad11901> ok, so you should choose a project to snap (you can find a list of candidates here: https://bit.ly/ugcicandidates) and follow the instructions described in the task description ;)
<konrad11901> what are you waiting for? :)
<konrad11901> elopio, sergiusens, kyrofa: could you take a look at my submission for "Package and publish your first ruby snap" task, please? :)
<Accelerator> Hi...Actually its been already 36 hours since i last submitted my work and there is still no response from my mentors. Is there anything else i can do?
<daniellimws> hello
<MaskyS> Accelerator, .
<MaskyS> hello daniellimws
<daniellimws> hello MaskyS
<Accelerator> popey,It has already been 36 hours since i submitted my work and there is still no respoonse
<Accelerator> popey,Can you please look into this
<popey> Looking...
<popey> Accelerator: can you link to the instance pls?
<Accelerator> popey,https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6384315959083008/
<popey> thanks!
<Accelerator> popey,thanks to you too
<heesen> can you please check mine also
<heesen> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/
<daniellimws> the task instance is not there
<heesen> try this one
<heesen> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4825391275442176/
<heesen> popey,It has already been 4 days since I submitted my task but no one has checked it could you please have a look the link is https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4825391275442176/
<popey> Looking!
<heesen> popey, Thanks a lot
<daniellimws> hi sergiusens are you able to look at my pr today?
<jakewalker> Hey, I'm having a bit of trouble with Python snaps in general. I tried making httpstat and I just made another snap using Python and both times I get an error message saying `python3: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.25' not found (required by python3)`
<m4sk1n_> jakewalker: install 16.04 LTS
<m4sk1n_> easiest way to do it is using LXD container
<daniellimws> jakewalker perhaps you can share your snapcraft.yaml file?
<jakewalker> I've got 17.10
<m4sk1n_> jakewalker: that's the problem
<jakewalker> Oh
<m4sk1n_> you can use snapcraft from LXD container
<m4sk1n_> that's what I did
<daniellimws> there's a tutorial here https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-setting-up-lxd-1604#0
<jakewalker> Well here's the snapcraft.yaml anyway: https://gist.github.com/jake-walker/bc3b803fe1f43fbf61d6f64e9dea7fef
<jakewalker> Thanks
<sergiusens> daniellimws I asked for one of my colleagues to look at it
<daniellimws> ah ok thanks
<daniellimws> Just curious, although ubuntu is open source, I believe you guys still work for Ubuntu full time right? In that case, where does most of the revenue come from?
<m4sk1n_> partnership, support etc.
<daniellimws> ahh
<m4sk1n_> services
<daniellimws> anyways I believe the GLIBC issue could be a problem for deployment?
<m4sk1n_> daniellimws: it's because snapcraft `core` package uses old glibc, the same that's used by 16.04
<daniellimws> oh
<m4sk1n_> you can wait for next LTS, 18.04 :P
<m4sk1n_> at least that's what they told me
<daniellimws> oh that sucks
<m4sk1n_> for me it's ok
<m4sk1n_> at least you can choose between stable and veeeery stable, not as on windows – unstable (called stable) and veeeery unstable (windows insider)  ;)
<Nadelie_> what a windows hater :P
<m4sk1n_> luckily, if you can't get used to the fact that you don't have to reinstall system once a month (or even more frequently), you can use daily builds (sometimes unstable)
<daniellimws> why would you even do that
<m4sk1n_> but if you have masochistic tendencies (and you don't have enough time to compile everything by your own), using windows 10 is great
<m4sk1n_> daniellimws: I ask myself about it every time I see people using windows XD
<tatels> hey all, was just wondering, do I have to "submit a task for review" when I want the mentor to view a comment that I have made?
<m4sk1n_> no, you don't have to
<daniellimws> jakewalker hi have you managed to get your thing working?
<daniellimws> jakewalker m4sk1n I came across this https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/per-project-containers/388/3
<daniellimws> you can do `SNAPCRAFT_CONTAINER_BUILDS=1 snapcraft` or `SNAPCRAFT_CONTAINER_BUILDS=1 snapcraft prime` whatsoever and this will create a lxc for you and mount everything for you
<daniellimws> with this you do not need to go through the trouble of creating a lxc yourself and mounting stuff and all that, and your snap will now work
<daniellimws> according to this https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/clean-up-stale-lxd-containers-created-by-snapcraft/952 you can do `SNAPCRAFT_CONTAINER_BUILDS=1 snapcraft clean` to remove the container
<daniellimws> the lxc is 16.04 so the snap will now work
<jakewalker> daniellimws Ok, I left it installing while I went and did something else, I'll try that now
<daniellimws> just the initial pulling of the image will take some time, but it should only be a one-time thing
<jakewalker> Seems to be working OK though
<daniellimws> the snap?
<jakewalker> I did that thing but there's just more errors about permissions: https://gist.github.com/jake-walker/f7bac6443baa2b0c7225013f7a7ae3cb
<jakewalker> I tried running as sudo aswell but didn't work
<daniellimws> hmm did you do sudo adduser <USER> lxd
<daniellimws> or sudo lxd init
<jakewalker> Yes, I did both
<daniellimws> oh did it prompt you to add a line in /etc/subuid and /etc/subgid
<jakewalker> No
<daniellimws> because it did ask me to add root:1000:1
<daniellimws> to those 2 files
<daniellimws> or maybe its just me
<jakewalker> My user and root are already in there
<jakewalker> *in both
<daniellimws> oh how about try lxc delete snapcraft-cheat
<daniellimws> then retry doing sudo
<jakewalker> Nope, same error daniellimws
<jakewalker> I'm going to try something else
<daniellimws> ok
<jakewalker> Sorry to keep bothering but I've just created a Docker container on my VPS using the ubuntu:16.04 (https://store.docker.com/images/ubuntu) container just to test my snap. I think this version of Ubuntu is very minimal so `snap` is not installed by default. I just installed it using `sudo apt install snapd`. Running `snap --help` works and show the
<jakewalker> help page, but if I do something like `snap list` or `snap install` I get this error: `error: cannot list snaps: cannot communicate with server: Get http://localhost/v2/snaps: dial unix /run/snapd.socket: connect: no such file or directory`
<daniellimws> you are running this inside docker?
<daniellimws> i think it should work outside docker but not sure if that's what you want
<jakewalker> Yes, inside Docker and I do want it inside Docker because I'm not running 16.04
<daniellimws> https://github.com/ogra1/snapd-docker
<daniellimws> how about this ^
<daniellimws> jakewalker
<daniellimws> wait sorry that thing uses 17.04
<daniellimws> how about using vagrant https://app.vagrantup.com/ubuntu/boxes/xenial64
<daniellimws> because apparently it probably isnt that simple to set up a docker for snap
<daniellimws> https://askubuntu.com/questions/907126/snap-fails-from-inside-docker-container
<m4sk1n_> just created another PR with tutorial
<sergiusens> daniellimws hey, can you join #snappy ?
<kyrofa> elopio, can you review the python snap task? I'll review the ruby one
<daniellimws> I filed an issue based on the discussion earlier regarding the GLIBC issue. It should be better if it mentions such error on ubuntu 17 machines and lets the reader know that they can do snapcraft cleanbuild or the per project containers.
<daniellimws> https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/issues/550
<ubot93> Issue 550 in canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com "[Snap a Python application] Add solution to GLIBC problem on 17.10" [Open]
<elopio> kyrofa: I am a little short of time today. I will try to catch up with my pending tasks tonight, or tomorrow for sure.
<kyrofa> elopio, no problem :)
<popey> elopio: you have some which are really old.
<elopio> popey: sorry. I will catch up.
<konrad11901> kyrofa, one question, is there any example of a snap using ruby plugin?
<kyrofa> konrad11901, yeah I've done the Travis gem that way. Let me dig it up for you to reference
<kyrofa> konrad11901, take a look at this: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26171992/
<kyrofa> konrad11901, isn't that prettier?
<konrad11901> great, thanks a lot! :)
<konrad11901> yes, it is
<kyrofa> It takes a little time since it builds ruby from source. But that way you can request any version of ruby you want
<konrad11901> i had some problems with using this plugin, but thanks to your example it's much easier now
<kyrofa> konrad11901, oh everything is easier with an example! No problem :)
<konrad11901> :)
<m4sk1n_> https://github.com/search?utf8=✓&q=ruby+gem+filename%3Asnapcraft.yaml+extension%3Ayaml+language%3AYAML&type=Code&ref=advsearch&l=YAML&l=
<konrad11901> m4sk1n_: I was looking for the example of snapcraft using ruby plugin (not nil, autotools, etc.), and yeah, I've found two examples, one installing the gem (not compiling it from the github), and the second one had the "command" field quite messed up, so that's why I decided to ask kyrofa for an example ;)
<konrad11901> I just wanted to be absolutely sure about what I'm doing
<kyrofa> Yeah that'll build it from source. Note that `--env-shebang` is required otherwise the binaries will have shebangs with absolute paths pointing into the install directory instead of using /usr/bin/env
<kyrofa> At least, it was required for travis
<kyrofa> I think the rest is relatively clear?
<konrad11901> Yes, it is :)
<konrad11901> For how long will you be available today, kyrofa?
<konrad11901> just curious
<kyrofa> konrad11901, it's 1100 for me. Several hours
<kyrofa> konrad11901, feel free to ping me :)
<konrad11901> Ok :)
<m4sk1n_> thanks kyrofa, you helped me too :)
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, I did? Well good! Two birds with one stone!
<kyrofa> I'm sorry about the out-of-date documentation, we'll try to get that fixed
<konrad11901> kyrofa: I've made some changes to my snap, can you check the submission? :)
<kyrofa> konrad11901, sure thing
<kyrofa> That was fast
<kyrofa> konrad11901, the YAML looks excellent. Have you already published this?
<konrad11901> Yes
<kyrofa> stable channel?
<konrad11901> Of course :)
<kyrofa> yay! Works awesome
<konrad11901> Thanks!
<kyrofa> konrad11901, can you make a call for testing in the forum?
<konrad11901> Yes, I can, give me a minute
<konrad11901> kyrofa: if you have some free time, could you take a look at my submission for the task called "Package and publish your first go snap"?
<kyrofa> konrad11901, you're on a roll! Yeah, give me a few
<konrad11901> ok, no problem
<kyrofa> konrad11901, done, looks excellent
<kyrofa> Perfect candidate for a snap
<konrad11901> thanks kyrofa! :)
<konrad11901> I'll submit another snap for a review in a while (last one for today, I promise :D)
<konrad11901> I just prepared a few of them yesterday and today
<konrad11901> while waiting for my submission to be reviewed
<kyrofa> Nice
<konrad11901> Ok,  kyrofa, I've just sent a submission, so if you have some spare time, you can take a look, thanks :)
<konrad11901> and yeah, enough for today
<kyrofa> konrad11901, sweet, I'll take a look in a bit
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-13
<daniellimws> elopio: this failed, could it be a problem with travis? https://travis-ci.org/snapcore/snapcraft/jobs/315636424
<tatels> so i was working on the task where you work through the beginner snap tutorial
<tatels> and report issues where you find them
<tatels> however I was and am still unable to find any
<tatels> does this mean i'm unable to complete the task?
<heesen> Hi
<heesen> popey,Hi for Convert manual tests for GNOME Software into automatic ones task,how many test do we need to convert to automatic ?
<konrad11901> elopio, as a part of the checklist, could you fork all my snaps (mdl, 2fa, tcpie, tosheets) into github.com/snapcrafters and transfer their names from me to snapcrafters? Thanks! :)
<heesen> popey, for the Convert manual tests for GNOME Software into automatic ones task how my test do I need to convert
<popey> heya
<popey> sorry I missed your ping earlier
<heesen> ok no problem
<popey> I think that's a question for one of the desktop team. Let me get someone in here.
<heesen> ok
<popey> oh, kenvandine is here already - ping ^
<heesen> kenvandine,for the Convert manual tests for GNOME Software into automatic ones task how my test do I need to convert
<konrad11901> popey, if you have some spare time, could you take a look at my submission? Thanks!
<popey> of course!
<konrad11901> great! :)
<heesen> kenvandine,for the Convert manual tests for GNOME Software into automatic ones task how my test do I need to convert
<jakewalker> Hey, I've finally managed to get my snap working by using my Dad's Ubuntu 16.04 Laptop. I've put it on GitHub using the https://github.com/snapcrafters/fork-and-rename-me repo as a template. I've also published it privately to the Ubuntu Store. What are the next steps because I'm thinking it might be different to the 'Todo' list in the template?
<dows> I think you can submit the task for review
<jakewalker> Do I just submit the GitHub repo?
<jakewalker> Ok, well I've submitted it now
<popey> sergiusens: elopio kyrofa could you guys please review outstanding tasks. We have some that are aging, and the developers can't move on to other things until these are done. Thanks.
<popey> degville: as david calle is off today/tomorrow, can I had you or someone else to his tasks on codein? They're aging...
<popey> s/had/add/
<degville> popey: yep, of course. I'll take a look.
<popey> <3 thanks
<degville> np. I'll speak to the team too, as I'm off from tomorrow.
<popey> ok, if you could let me know who else can deal with them, the priorities being the ones which have been sat for days. The guideline is we should be responding within 36 hours at the most really.
<degville> popey: yep. Those tasks have shared mentorship; I'll remind them of the guidelines this afternoon.
<popey> Magic thanks
<sergiusens> popey any in particular? The oldest one I see is three days and it is under back and forth review (just without the state changed on the site)
<daniellimws> sergiusens my pr just turned green
<daniellimws> in fact just happened to turn green 5 minutes before i checked
<sergiusens> daniellimws nice, let me take a look at it
<elopio> konrad11901: nice work on your snaps :) But I don't have permissions to fork on snapcrafters, popey or flexiondotorg can do that for you.
<popey> I can
<popey> just gimme the url and I'll do it
<konrad11901> ok, sorry for the mistake
<konrad11901> I'll give you the URLs in a while, popey
<popey> ok awesome
<heesen> popey,  kenvandine is not responding to any message I sent regarding Convert manual tests for GNOME Software into automatic ones
<konrad11901> ok, so: https://github.com/konrad11901/2fa-snap https://github.com/konrad11901/mdl-snap https://github.com/konrad11901/tcpie-snap https://github.com/konrad11901/tosheets-snap
<popey> kenvandine: ping-a-ling!
<heesen> I don't quite understand could you please explain what ping-a-ling means
<heesen> popey,I don't quite understand could you please explain what ping-a-ling means
<elopio> hard question :)
 * elopio waits for the answer too.
 * daniellimws also is waiting for the answer.
<popey> heesen: it just means I'm pinging kenvandine :)
<heesen> popey,how do I do that ?
<popey> it's done. we just need to wait for him to reply. Patience :)
<heesen> ok thanks
<elopio> you will never guess what kenvandine does next :D
<elopio> popey: there is only one old task, waiting for a chinese reviewer. I'm looking at the ones sent last night.
<popey> ok, i saw a russian translation one earlier. just making sure
<elopio> popey: and I'm trying to fill this, to make subtitles easier to review in the future: https://github.com/elopio/snapcraft-videos
 * kenvandine waves
<elopio> the problem is that nobody is taking the task to sync the english subs... It would have been better to make those two tasks sequential somehow.
 * kenvandine reads back
<kenvandine> heesen, not sure i understand your question
<daniellimws> elopio: I submitted the askubuntu task for review
<elopio> thanks daniellimws
<kenvandine> heesen, do you have a link for that task?
<elopio> I'm catching up. I went to sleep without tasks, and now there are 4. It's both amazing and scary at the same time :D
<kenvandine> heesen, ah, i found the task
<kenvandine> heesen, popey: i'm out today on holiday and need to be some where in a few minutes
<heesen> kenvadine, the Convert manual tests for GNOME Software into automatic ones says to covert the maual test to automatic. There is a lot of manual test how many do I need to convert ?
<kenvandine> heesen, please ping jibel in #ubuntu-desktop, he should be able to help more
<kenvandine> heesen, the task doesn't specify... and i didn't create that task
<heesen> ok thanks
<kenvandine> heesen, not sure how many :)
<heesen> popey told me to ask you
<heesen> ok thanks any way I will ask jibel
<popey> sorry, wrong person
<heesen> but how do you ping ?
<heesen> popey, no promblem
<kenvandine> heesen, he's in #ubuntu-desktop
<kenvandine> heesen, ideally we want as many of those tests automated as possible
<kenvandine> i'm guessing didrocks created the task
<kenvandine> not sure what he really wanted there
<kenvandine> i really need to run though
<kenvandine> heesen, good luck!
<kenvandine> popey, could you please help get heesen in touch with jibel if necessary?
<heesen> yes didrocks is a mentor for the task
<kenvandine> didrocks is on vacation :)
<kenvandine> for the rest of the month
<popey> lets get jibel in here
<kenvandine> i gave jibel a heads up in #ubuntu-desktop
<popey> i don't think jibel is tagged as a mentor in gci, so he'd need adding
<kenvandine> but no response yet
<popey> okay
<popey> throw him this way :)
<heesen> Ken VanDine is also mentor for the task
<kenvandine> yeah... i got tossed in to cover for didrocks :)
<kenvandine> sorry... my wife is wondering why i'm not in the car yet :)
 * kenvandine waves good bye for now :)
<kenvandine> popey, jibel might be sending heber
 * kenvandine really leaves before getting in trouble :)
<popey> hehe
<jibel> kenvandine, hi
<wxl> jibel: ken's gone
<wxl> jibel: i guess in light of didirocks' absence, you have been called on to play mentor to heesen who is trying to follow this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5083213170999296/
<wxl> heesen: you haven't claimed the task yet?
<jibel> wxl, yes. kenvandine told me someone had questions.
<wxl> jibel: if i am correct heesen is wondering how many of the tests need to be converted has they describe there being "a lot" XD
<jibel> wxl, well, and actually the interesting part to test snap packages is missing from the wiki page :)
<jibel> I'll add them
<jibel> wxl, I can help prioritize the tests to have a fair coverage without over testing
<wxl> well there you go. there's the help you need heesen :) see jibel!
 * popey hugs everyone
<popey> thanks chaps
<kyrofa> popey, they must be translation tasks... my queue has never grown beyond 2
<kyrofa> (and it's empty now)
<popey> i suspect they're on elopio's plate then :)
<kyrofa> Do you see any that don't involve translation? Maybe I'm not a mentor for some that I should be
<kyrofa> Is there a way for me to see the entire queue?
<popey> do you not have a link on the dashboard?
<popey> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/
<popey> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/in-progress/?sp-status=4
<daniellimws> elopio: regarding the transfer.sh task, travis is almost done running it
<daniellimws> I made the edits in build_snapcraft.sh
<daniellimws> build_snapcraft_snap.sh*
<daniellimws> which part of the jobs can I find that?
<elopio> awesome daniellimws!
<elopio> let me check the pr
<elopio> popey: do you know how to reclaim an abandoned task?
<popey> I do not.
<daniellimws> I managed to claim it alrady
<daniellimws> somehow it is available now
<daniellimws> sergiusens gave me a link
<elopio> magic
<daniellimws> meanwhile my recent pull requests all have some irrelevant commits
<daniellimws> any git magic commands?
<elopio> daniellimws: travis will show a job called snap. That's where this is executed. This is the full log of the execution: https://api.travis-ci.org/v3/job/315932100/log.txt
<daniellimws> or do I just delete the whole directory and reclone lol
<elopio> and there seems to be a problem: $lxc exec snap-builder -- sh -c "transfer snap-builder/root/snapcraft/snapcraft-pr$TRAVIS_PULL_REQUEST.snap"
<elopio> curl: Can't open 'snap-builder/root/snapcraft/snapcraft-pr1806.snap'!
<elopio> curl: try 'curl --help' or 'curl --manual' for more information
<elopio> daniellimws: you can rebase your branch with master. But don't worry too much about it, because when we approve the branch we can hit the squash button, which will make it one single nice commit.
<daniellimws> ok nice
<daniellimws> does lxc file pull remove the file in the container?
<daniellimws> because the file is the same as the one few lines above it
<elopio> I don't think it does. But I'm not sure what's happening, I'll need to debug a little.
<daniellimws> ok at the meantime, is there anyway I can run the tests locally?
<daniellimws> *jobs
<elopio> daniellimws: if you have lxd installed and configured locally, you can just run the tools/travis scripts
<elopio> maybe, you will need to comment out the line about setting up lxd if you already have it.
<daniellimws> ahh right
<daniellimws> i kept getting error
<daniellimws> errors about something already created
<elopio> and set the $TRAVIS_PULL_REQUEST, or it might get weird.
<daniellimws> ok
<elopio> daniellimws: try commenting out the line that says "$script_path/setup_lxd.sh"
<daniellimws> alright
<elopio> we can probably do this smarter if you already have lxd configured.
<daniellimws> yea I have already
<daniellimws> running build_snapcraft_snap.sh now
<daniellimws> by the way how can I remove the cache for lxd
<daniellimws> i ran snapcraft cleanbuild a couple of times yesterday, and I loss 5gb of storage
<elopio> daniellimws: um, that sounds like a good question for askubuntu. Do you have active containers? lxc list
<daniellimws> nope I deleted all of them already
<daniellimws> I think I saw someone asking this somewhere on github issues https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/1366
<ubot93> Issue 1366 in lxc/lxd "Please clean up old cached images" [Closed]
<daniellimws> It looks like I have to wait until they expire?
<daniellimws> elopio: I got this error
<daniellimws> $lxc file pull "snap-builder/root/snapcraft/snapcraft-pr$TRAVIS_PULL_REQUEST.snap" "$TRAVIS_BUILD_DIR/snaps-cache/"
<daniellimws> error: open /snaps-cache: read-only file system
<elopio> daniellimws: you don't have the $TRAVIS_BUILD_DIR env var set. You can try and set it to /tmp.
<elopio> you might have to make the snaps-cache dir too.
<daniellimws> oh oops
<daniellimws> elopio: https://api.travis-ci.org/v3/job/315997543/log.txt
<daniellimws> https://transfer.sh/kXLjh/snapcraft-pr1806.snap
<elopio> woohooo! So what was wrong daniellimws ?
<daniellimws> I think the problem was that lxc file pull does not start in the same directory as lxc exec
<daniellimws> by changing it from snap-builder/root/snapcraft/snapcraft-pr$TRAVIS_PULL_REQUEST.snap to snapcraft/snapcraft-pr$TRAVIS_PULL_REQUEST.snap fixes it
<daniellimws> i think?
<daniellimws> but yea changing the path works, just not sure why is it different
<elopio> well, good work, and I'm very happy to have this new feature :)
<daniellimws> thanks
<daniellimws> I believe the next step is to retrieve it from this log and output it somewhere?
<elopio> daniellimws: for the bonus points, it seems that kyrofa didn't add a newline after printing the url of the uploaded file
<elopio> you can make a pull request here, to add a newline at the end https://github.com/kyrofa/transfer-snap/blob/master/bin/transfer
<daniellimws> alright sure
<elopio> daniellimws: oh, yeah, there's a task to figure out how to retrieve that url, and post it in a comment in the github pr, or send it to #snappy on IRC, or something.
<kyrofa> elopio, why do you need a newline? You aren't just saving it in a variable somewhere?
<elopio> digging on the full log to find it is not nice.
<elopio> kyrofa: you are printing it, and the log currently looks like this:
<elopio> https://transfer.sh/kXLjh/snapcraft-pr1806.snap$lxc stop snap-builder
<kyrofa> Okay yeah, I'll admit that's gross
<elopio> hey kyrofa, have you talked to transfer upstream? It would be great to have the snap in their main page.
<elopio> also popey flexiondotorg, this is an awesome tool. It might be good for a coschedule campaign.
<kyrofa> elopio, I haven't, but yeah it's pretty neat right?
<popey> wossat?
<elopio> popey: sudo snap install transfer
<daniellimws> kyrofa: I made the PR
<popey> is that like wormhole?
<popey> magically send files around the interwebs?
<daniellimws> elopio: can you accept my current task? then I can claim the next one
<daniellimws> going to sleep soon
<kyrofa> popey, kinda, one to many instead of one to one
<popey> oh!that's neat
<elopio> daniellimws: sure
<elopio> daniellimws: you haven't submitted it
<daniellimws> oh oops
<daniellimws> ok just submitted
<daniellimws> elopio: for this task, I'm thinking the plan is to use the travis api to get the url for the log, then proceed to search for the transfer link in that log right?
<elopio> daniellimws: there is no plan. It's very open ended because I don't even know if it is possible.
<daniellimws> ok I'll figure it out
<elopio> the task is to research, and report back the findings. What doesn't work, and what could work. It would be incredible if you figure it out and even make a pull request with the solution, but that's not needed to approve it.
<daniellimws> ok I'll try my best
<viru> hillo
<viru> hello*
<konrad11901> hi! :)
<konrad11901> Hi, I have a quite silly question: can I abandon a task and reclaim it later?
<m4sk1n_> konrad11901: yes, you can
<konrad11901> ok, thanks :)
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-14
<sportsquid> I'm here to say hello to elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg
<sportsquid> for the google code-in
<kyrofa> Hey there sportsquid, welcome!
<sportsquid> hi
<sportsquid> Sorry if I do anything wrong, this is my first time using IRC
<elopio> Hello sportsquid!
<sportsquid> Hello!
<daniellimws> elopio: you around?
<daniellimws> here's a demonstration of what I found https://asciinema.org/a/SNVVdRErHV9sjglO9Ga5R2PFW
<heesen> popey, if you get some free time could you please take a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5288882268536832/
<popey> I will
<popey> (just woke up)
<heesen> popey, ok no promblem
<konrad11901> popey, could you take a look at my submission if you have some spare time? Thanks!
<popey> Sure thing!
<viru> hello
<konrad11901> hi
<vonnewman> @popey Hi, I have done the snap creation tutorial task
<vonnewman> What do I need to submit?
<popey> A few Screenshots are usually sufficient,
<vonnewman> Ok, I have sent it in on the GCI task page
<popey> Awesome, thanks. I'll take a look shortly
<vonnewman> Thanks
<daniellimws> elopio: for my task, what we ideally want is for the link to show next to do build in travis right?
<elopio> daniellimws: any way of reporting is good.
<elopio> as long as we don't have to dig on the log, it's a huge win.
<daniellimws> ok, currently with what I found we can definitely make a script to load the links
<daniellimws> now still waiting for travis support to respond regarding the annotations
<daniellimws> weirdly there is not a single piece of documentation regarding that
<daniellimws> hopefully can be able to achieve this https://goo.gl/yNV2HQ
<elopio> that would be perfect daniellimws !
<daniellimws> hmm it seems that they just removed the feature one week ago?
<daniellimws> https://github.com/travis-ci/travis-api/pull/602
<ubot93> Pull 602 in travis-ci/travis-api "delete annotations from api" [Merged]
<daniellimws> this is so weird
<daniellimws> no wonder I could not find any documentation regarding it
<daniellimws> elopio: what do you say? in this case there probably is not much hope to display the link next to the build already
<elopio> daniellimws: you lost me a little. How did you get to show that link on the job? Without annotations?
<daniellimws> elopio: which part are you referring to?
<elopio> "currently with what I found we can definitely make a script to load the links"
<elopio> oh, you meant loading, not displaying?
<daniellimws> yea not on the travis website
<elopio> yeah, that's good. Please include in the research that the annotations have just been removed.
<daniellimws> ok
<daniellimws> have you seen this? https://asciinema.org/a/SNVVdRErHV9sjglO9Ga5R2PFW
<elopio> I had not :)
<daniellimws> is that ok?
<elopio> daniellimws: it is very nice, yes. If publishing the link in the travis job is not possible, I'm wondering what alternatives we could try.
<elopio> we have a bot on irc called snappy-m-o. Maybe, we add a command that runs that travis log | grep you found, and returns the url
<daniellimws> I also found a way to notify via IRC
<daniellimws> https://docs.travis-ci.com/user/notifications/#Configuring-IRC-notifications
<elopio> daniellimws: does it notify on IRC even on pull requestS?
<daniellimws> yea I think it notifies after every successful build
<elopio> it says at the bottom "Pull Request builds do not trigger IRC notifications."
<daniellimws> oh
<elopio> what makes pull requests hard is that you can't have secrets in them
<daniellimws> what does that mean?
<daniellimws> API keys?
<elopio> travis has a way to encrypt secrets, and not show them on the log. But, on pull requests you could just echo the unencrypted secret, and expose it to the world
<daniellimws> oh that's not good
<elopio> so, the encrypted secrets are only available on branches that come from the organization. So we trust our team members to never echo a secret, but we can't trust the world
<daniellimws> oh so the IRC notification being not supported is largely due to this reason right?
<elopio> maybe. That would be a good question for travis support.
<elopio> the docs don't explain why. And I see that slack notifications support pull requests.
<daniellimws> Sorry but I don't understand. Can't they still echo the secrets
<daniellimws> Can't people still echo the secrets whenever they want?
<elopio> daniellimws: it depends on how that notifier is implemented. If they have a server that takes messages from travis, and prints them to IRC, there are no secrets involved.
<elopio> so the answer to your two last questions is, I don't know :)
<daniellimws> I mean can't people just hide a line or so to display the secret in their pull requests, and give people the link to that build in travis?
<elopio> but, what you have done so far is pretty useful already.
<elopio> daniellimws: what do you think of this? We send a message to the snappy-m-o bot on irc telling him: give me the snap url for pull request #123. The bot uses the apis to find the travis job id from the pull request id, calls travis log | grep transfer, and returns the url
<popey> flexiondotorg: can you take a look at this please? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4790241665744896/
<daniellimws> elopio: sure thing
<elopio> daniellimws: sorry, I'm confused by that last question. In pull requests that are not from `snapcore`, there are no secrets.
<daniellimws> sorry I'm even more confused now @.@ if there are no secrets, what did you mean by saying people out of the team can expose secrets?
<elopio> daniellimws: there are two types of pull requests, the ones that come from snapcore, and the ones that come from other repos.
<elopio> once you are a member of the snapcore team, you can push a branch to the snapcore repo
<elopio> travis exposes secrets to pull requests that come from snapcore branches. So if I want to echo the unencrypted snapcraft.io credentials, I can do it. Of course, I was approved into the snapcore team because they trust I will not do such thing.
<daniellimws> ahh I get it now
<elopio> travis doesn't expose secrets to pull requests that don't come from snapcore branches. So people that are not part of the snapcore team can't echo the secrets, they are just not available encrypted or unencrypted.
<daniellimws> so, am I going to work on the IRC bot?
<elopio> daniellimws: well, that sounds like bonus points right? It would be happy if you finish the task with a little research about how to translate a pull request id to the corresponding travis job id.
<daniellimws> elopio: sure no problem
<elopio> if you want to finish the job adding a script to the bot, well, more good karma for you :D
<daniellimws> where is the bot repo?
<elopio> https://github.com/elopio/snappy-m-o
<daniellimws> ok thanks
<flexiondotorg> popey: I'll review that task in an hour or so.
<daniellimws> elopio: what should the command be? "give me the snap url for pull request #xyz" does sound a bit too long, doesn't it?
<popey> Thanks
<elopio> daniellimws: ivanfon: jakewalker: konrad11901: m4sk1n_: and anybody else who is participating on google code in: Tomorrow we will have an Ubuntu Hour, on google hangouts
<elopio> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-hour-friday-november-15th/2722
<daniellimws> ok
<elopio> it would be great if you could join us, and tell us a little bout your experience so far.
<daniellimws> hmm, it's going to be at 3am over here
<konrad11901> elopio, I'll do my best to take part in Ubuntu Hour, but as for now I can't promise anything :/
<konrad11901> but I hope I'll be able to join it
<elopio> daniellimws: you are excused :)
<daniellimws> haha maybe I'll have a look but highly unlikely
<elopio> konrad11901: I will post the link here ~30 minutes before we start, in case you can make it.
<ivanfon> elopio: I’m gonna be in class but I can probably take part for a bit
<elopio> daniellimws: the command could be something like "travis get-snap 123"
<daniellimws> elopio: ok
<elopio> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6251477829943296/
<elopio> this is the task corresponding to the ubuntu hour ^
<daniellimws> elopio: is the chatbot mup on #snappy?
<elopio> daniellimws: no, snappy-m-o
<daniellimws> ok
<elopio> oh, it's dead. Let me wake it up
<m4sk1n_> elopio: ok :)
<elopio> m4sk1n_: great, please leave a comment on community.ubuntu.com
<konrad11901> elopio, one technical question: can I participate in this call without any camera?
<konrad11901> I mean, only with a microphone
<elopio> konrad11901: yes. The camera is optional.
<konrad11901> ok, thanks :)
<m4sk1n_> I have translated my own tutorial to Polish, do I need review from another Polish-speaking person?
<konrad11901> elopio, a small side note: you should change the date in the "Participate on the Ubuntu Hour, November 15th" task ;)
<elopio> m4sk1n_: yes, a peer review is required always.
<elopio> konrad11901: oh, right
<inhumanthree1> I joined for the GCI task, should I be saying hi to elopio, kyrofa, and wxl now or wait until tomorrow?
<kyrofa> inhumanthree1, haha, any time! Welcome :)
<wxl> wanting to help out inhumanthree1 ?
<inhumanthree1> the ubuntu hour task said to come here first and say hello to you three
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hello :)
<inhumanthree1> ...oh, nevermind
<inhumanthree1> I can't actually participate because it's at 11:00
<inhumanthree1> guess I'll go abandon the task, goodbye
<wxl> kyrofa: did you understand the context of all that?
<kyrofa> wxl, haha, believe it or not, yes :D
<wxl> kyrofa: well given my name was implied, i'd like to know XD
<kyrofa> There's a task for attending the Ubuntu Hour
<kyrofa> (which you're attending, elopio must have put you on there)
<wxl> ahhhhh
<wxl> yeah well it's also tomorrow X''''D
<kyrofa> But apparently it's happening at sleepy time?
<m4sk1n_> are you going to add tasks based on tutorial suggestions?
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-15
<popey> m4sk1n_: thats a great idea. we should do that
<sportsquid> I always have trouble getting my snaps to actually install and work...
<daniellimws> what's the problem
<sportsquid> is there a way to run the snapcraft command to do a clean build
<daniellimws> snapcraft clean?
<sportsquid> Oh thanks
<ivanfon> I'm running into an issue viewing the results of snapcraft unit tests
<ivanfon> After running `./runtests.sh snapcraft/tests/unit/`, the tests finish running and it gives me two commands I can run to view results
<ivanfon> `python3-coverage html` says `No data to report` and `x-www-browser htmlcov` tries to open `www.htmlcov.vom` in firefox
<daniellimws> yea but it shows everything passed right?
<daniellimws> if so that should be fine
<daniellimws> the 2 commands are just to show additional details if you are interested
<ivanfon> Does the `OK` right before the results table mean everything passed?
<daniellimws> hmm I don't remember but I think if the table even shows it means everything passed
<ivanfon> awesome, thanks
<sportsquid> yay I got my python snap working!
<sportsquid> it allows you to look up the price of cryptocurrencies and convert them
<daniellimws> elopio: I've made a PR, here's the demo https://codein.withgoogle.com/serve/4514473459056640/
<daniellimws> sportsquid: what's the name?
<sportsquid> cryptoinfo
<daniellimws> elopio: some of them may have the ugly lack of newline though ;)
<heesen> jibel,for the Add appstream metadata for popular applications I am using http://screenshots.debian.net/packages to upload the screenshot but on the website the screenshot exists  as in Ubuntu store it doesn't for the same app
<daniellimws> sergiusens: can you look at my task? I made a pull request.
<Cool> hello :D
<coolpolygons> hey guys :D is this the irc for google code-in chalenge?
<sergiusens> daniellimws let's wait for elopio on that, he created that and I have no idea what the outcome is, if he doesn't as soon as he's up, I'll take a look
<m4sk1n_> coolpolygons: yes, it is
<coolpolygons> alright, nice too meet all of you
<coolpolygons> to*
<ivanfon> o/
<Guest55974> welcome
<daniellimws> sergiusens: sure thing, thanks
<konrad11901> Hi all, one question: I want to sign the contributor license agreement. What should I type in "Project contact" section?
<sangbum> elopio: (recall i was snapping https://github.com/sinedied/backslide) one of the dependency is too tricky to snap:( maybe i chose one too hard for first app to snap
<sangbum> elopio: btw the deadline is over. can i reclaim the task and go with easier one? maybe https://github.com/prettier/prettier
<daniellimws> konrad11901: last time I was told to use this sergio.schvezov@ubuntu.com
<konrad11901> ok, I will try with this address, thanks daniellimws :)
<sergiusens> daniellimws konrad11901 the actual project contact is Jamie, search for snapcraft on https://www.canonical.com/projects/directory
<dows> oh ok next time will convey the correct information
<daniellimws> sergiusens, elopio: did my pr just broke everything?
<jakewalker> elopio, how can I do the Ubuntu Hour task when I've already got one that I'm working on?
<FoxyFrost> Hi!
<FoxyFrost> elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens and popey
<popey> Hello there!
<kyrofa> Hey there FoxyFrost! Welcome :)
<daniellimws> hi
<FoxyFrost> i have a question
<wxl> spit it out FoxyFrost
<FoxyFrost> google code in is not allowing me to claim this task of translating video subtitle so can i do it in advance and submit it when it allows me to?
<wxl> well i'd like to see why it's not allowing you to claim it
<wxl> however, there's no reason you can't do the work
<FoxyFrost> oh its because i already did a task recently and submitted it
<wxl> i don't think we have any intention of limiting the number of available instances (even though that's how gci works)
<FoxyFrost> oh
<FoxyFrost> well
<FoxyFrost> when i hover my arrow button over the claim task it isnt allowing me to click it
<elopio> jakewalker: you can join just for fun, not for earning a task :)
<wxl> right. which is probably because of what you said. no problem. do the work and we'll make sure you can submit it
<wxl> did the other one you submit not get approved?
<FoxyFrost> i think its because i just recently like 10 mins ago submitted a task for review (ps:i dint get the review yet)
<FoxyFrost> no it dint get approved i am waiting for the approval
<wxl> link me? i doubt i can help.. but i can try
<FoxyFrost> k
<FoxyFrost> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5635658473275392/
<wxl> one sec
<FoxyFrost> k
<FoxyFrost> if it does not allow me to because i dint get the review yet  Can i still do it in advance?
<wxl> absolutely yes
<FoxyFrost> and then claim the task tommorow when i get the review and post it?
<wxl> sure
<FoxyFrost> ok
<FoxyFrost> lemme find the video
<wxl> wait i need a link to the task instance, not the task itself. i.e. your personal link, if that makes sense
<FoxyFrost> erm i dint understand
<FoxyFrost> task instance
<FoxyFrost> link>
<FoxyFrost> link?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> so what you gave me above is a description of the task in general
<wxl> i want a link to where you submitted your work
<FoxyFrost> oh you mean the previous one
<FoxyFrost> like the one i submitted before
<FoxyFrost> i can send the link of that but thats by some other organization other than ubuntu
<FoxyFrost> erm  hello?
<daniellimws> in this case I think you need to wait for that organisation
<FoxyFrost> ok
<FoxyFrost> i will wait
<FoxyFrost> i will come back tommorow then when they accept
<FoxyFrost> bye;D
<daniellimws> bye :)
<FoxyFrost> See ya guys tommorow :D
<wxl> OH i see FoxyFrost sorry i couldn't be of more help
<FoxyFrost> its okay
<FoxyFrost> it takes one day for the other organization to give a review right
<FoxyFrost> i will be back tomorow
<FoxyFrost> :D bye
<daniellimws> see ya
<daniellimws> elopio: may I know what happened to transfer.sh in the master build jobs?
<elopio> daniellimws: I don't know yet. It gets stuck, it's weird.
<wxl> popey: i didn't realize that if a student was doing more than one organization that if they submit for one org's task, they are blocked from claiming any other org's tasks.
<popey> yeah
<wxl> i guess that kind of makes sense across the whole project but meh
<daniellimws> maybe it's to avoid people from hoarding tasks?
<wxl> true
<daniellimws> because if not one can claim a task from every organisation and forget about it
<Sudhanshu> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5291717047615488/
<wxl> i wonder how many orgs really make use out of the task limits. my experience is we generally don't XD
<Sudhanshu> What I have to submit after completing tutorials of this task
<wxl> ^ popey
<Sudhanshu> Popey??
<popey> looking
<wxl> that's the irc nick of Alan Pope, the mentor of the task, Sudhanshu
<Sudhanshu> Ohh
<popey> That's me! :D
<popey> Sudhanshu: a few screenshots showing that it worked, and/or links to bug reports if you find any issues :)
<popey> Have fun!
<Sudhanshu> Okk
<Sudhanshu> Thank u sir for telling
<elopio> sergiusens: daniellimws: ahh, I know what's wrong. I was a little short-sighted. In master, there is no pr number.
<daniellimws> elopio: in that case the following line is also faulty? "lxc file pull "snap-builder/root/snapcraft/snapcraft-pr$TRAVIS_PULL_REQUEST.snap" "$TRAVIS_BUILD_DIR/snaps-cache/""
<elopio> wait, I'm confused again, because TRAVIS_PULL_REQUEST=false should work. Ugly, but not get stuck.
<m4sk1n_> elopio: I used submodules to avoid unnecessary `cd rust`, should I change it?
<m4sk1n_> kyrofa: I don't know why, but it just doesn't work in classic confinement…
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, not a blocker, but I'm curious why. What doesn't work about it?
<m4sk1n_> I just can't start it
<m4sk1n_> I'll try to debug it
<elopio> m4sk1n_: you can use source-subdir for that, don't you?
<elopio> kyrofa: do you have any idea what could cause the transfer call to get stuck? https://api.travis-ci.org/v3/job/316915044/log.txt
<elopio> I've been trying things here, and it either fails, or starts showing the progress bar.
<kyrofa> elopio, huh, no idea. It's just curl
<daniellimws> is it possible to do it outside the container in travis?
<ivanfon> elopio: do we need a microphone for ubuntu hour?
<elopio> ivanfon: yes, if you don't have a microphone, you can participate on the IRC chat. #ubuntu-on-air
<elopio> daniellimws: yes, the problem of doing it outside of the container is that now you can't fully reproduce it locally.
<elopio> and the biggest problem here is that the only way to test this is to land something on master. Guess and retry, not nice.
<ivanfon> elopio: also, how long is it expected to go for? I have class, not sure how long I can stay
<elopio> I will add a timeout.
<elopio> ivanfon: we usually stay there from 30 minutes to 1 hour. But you can drop anytime.
<elopio> N+^.dP>{PNVF6C9):[8*E@K&%^
<elopio> damn, wrong paste and now I have to change my password :(
<daniellimws> LOL
<daniellimws> elopio: currently the bot also only works for pull requests so timeout for master should be fine right? so we are not going to implement this for builds on master?
<elopio> daniellimws: the timeout can apply to master and pull requests. Anyway, if the bot fails to find the transfer url, he should just say so.
<daniellimws> elopio: yea currently the bot will report if it fails to find
<daniellimws> also, I've yet to receive a response from Travis support email from yesterday
<daniellimws> I doubt they will if I ask them regarding querying using pull request
<daniellimws> maybe I should open an issue?
<daniellimws> I'll fix the things in my PR. off to bed now
<daniellimws> everyone, enjoy the ubuntu hour
<daniellimws> fix the things in my PR tomorrow*
 * daniellimws says goodbye
<wxl> happens to the best of us, elopio :(
<elopio> daniellimws: thank you, good night. And we won't block your task until you receive a reply. If they reply one day, just let us know please.
<daniellimws> ok sure
<femilamptey> @elopio @kyrofa @sergiusens @popey @flexiondotorg
<femilamptey> Hi! I'm a student taking part of the GCI 2017!
<femilamptey> I picked the task "Package and Publish your first python snap"
<femilamptey> And I wanted to know if there was anything you'd like to tell me before I dive in?
<kyrofa> Hey there femilamptey!
<kyrofa> Not really, dive right in and let us know if you have questions :)
<jakewalker> How do I join the Ubuntu Hour on
<m4sk1n_> good luck
<jakewalker> ...Hangouts?
<wxl> for Ubuntu Hour folks, i'd suggest joining #ubuntu-on-air
<ivanfon> Ubuntu hour starts in 20 minutes right?
<wxl> that is correct
<wxl> join #ubuntu-on-air :)
<elopio> m4sk1n_: ivanfon: jakewalker: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/q742z6ihg5dmfgzxfh65eyvniye
<elopio> who else wanted to join?
<konrad11901> I'd like to join, but my Internet connection is currently veeeeeery slow :( I'll join the call when it'll be faster and more stable
<elopio> konrad11901: that's ok.
<konrad11901> I'm watching the Ubuntu Hour now on YouTube and yeah, my internet connection was really bad
<konrad11901> sorry for that :/
<konrad11901> there are consequences of living in a dormitory, where about 30 people are using the Internet at the same moment
<wxl> konrad11901: don't sweat it. some of us are spoiled with nice internets
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-16
<sangbum> elopio: how do you think about snapping https://github.com/prettier/prettier ? i was snapping https://github.com/sinedied/backslide but it's trickier a lot then i thought:(
<wxl> sangbum: he's on vacation for the weekend. does the task have another mentor?
<wxl> also: that is a rad project!
<wxl> needs more language support htough :(
<sangbum> wxl: sergio and kyrofa are listed on the mentors, too
<wxl> sangbum: can you link me to the task? i just want to be sure of things
<sangbum> wxl: sure, https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4598306153955328/
<Guest97038> Hi mentors, looking at the amount of modules not type hinted yet, have you guys seen this?
<daniellimws> Oops wasn't logged in
<daniellimws> https://engineering.instagram.com/let-your-code-type-hint-itself-introducing-open-source-monkeytype-a855c7284881
<wxl> sangbum: i think you'd be fine with prettier. what hung you up with backslide?
<sangbum> wxl: snapping headless chrome (dependency) was real tricky..
<wxl> ahhh
<wxl> sangbum: what specifically was the problem?
<sangbum> wxl: 'socket hang up' error was produced
<sangbum> wxl: btw, the snap was not confined
<wxl> hm i'll look into that, but yeah, go ahead with prettier
<sangbum> wxl: thanks! i'm looking forward to hear about that :D
<sportsquid> grrreat
<sportsquid> I had my snap working but then set up autobuilding and changed the repository a bit
<sportsquid> now it doesn't download the stuff from requirments.txt (its a python snap)
<Mercilessgamer> hi
<human> hi
<Guest67380> hi
<Guest67380> hi elopio
<Guest67380> hi sergiusens
<heesen> popey, for the Add appstream metadata for popular applications where do we add the screenshot ?
<Rudranil> JjOIN
<Rudranil> JOIN
<Rudranil> Hi
<Accelerator> davidcalle: I made the pull request as you had said.
<Accelerator>  /msg davidcalle Hi. I already made my pull request;could you review it please?
<davidcalle> Hey, Accelerator, thanks! I will have a look today or tomorrow, I'm not at home right now
<m4sk1n_> elopio: kyrofa: still more work needed?
<konrad11901> kyrofa, sergiusens: could you check my pull request to snapcraft repository (#1809) which adds type hints to one of the snapcraft's modules? I'm not sure if I did it correctly (I hadn't had any experience with Python before), so your feedback would be really important. Thanks!
<daniellimws> konrad11901: the mentors are normally offline during weekends
<konrad11901> oh, I forgot about that
<konrad11901> nevermind
<daniellimws> But I did the task before
<daniellimws> Your changes look ok to me, but I'm no mentor
<konrad11901> daniellimws: but you are definitely more experienced in python than me, so thanks for your feedback! :)
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-17
<jiazheng> Hi, elopio and sergiusens. I'm going to translate this video on snapcraft YouTube channel. https://youtu.be/S3YvRALc2C0
<ivanfon> Does anyone know who the "Canonical Project Manager or contact" should be on the CLA?
<ivanfon> I'm contributing to snapcraft
<ivanfon> nvm, found the list of project contacts (https://www.canonical.com/projects/directory)
<wxl> popey: how do i get a task or tasks added?
<popey> wxl: mentors can do that
<popey> On the tasks view there is an add button
<Accelerator> davidcalle,Could you review my work today  if it's not too much to ask?
<sushant> hi elopio
<sushant> hi sergiusens
<sonu_> hi
<mkljczk> hi
<sonu_> hi elopio
<sonu_> hi sergiusens
<sonu_> hi elopio and sergiusens
<tfc> hi
<krishna> hi elopio and sergiusens!
<krishna> i have ad oubt
<krishna> could someone help me?
<daniellimws> Hi I'm not a mentor but i sure can help
<daniellimws> krishna: what's wrong
<debanshu> hi
<daniellimws> Hello welcome
<krishna> i am doing a task in which i am meant to translate a video into another language and i don't know where to submit it
<debanshu> same here
<krishna> anyone solved this problem yet?
<sushant> I have submitted my translations on youtube. Think that I should take a screenshot and attach it there
<krishna> go ahead and try it
<krishna> maybe that's what we are meant to do
<debanshu> what language did you do it in
<sushant> Hindi
<krishna> spanish
<sushant> namaste bhaiyon kese ho
<debanshu> badhia :)
<krishna> actually not spanish
<krishna> malayalam
<FoxyFrost> Hi elopio and sergiuens
<FoxyFrost> sergiusens
<FoxyFrost> hi elopio and segiusens
<FoxyFrost> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsUV9xnrkTA i did the english translation and submitted it for this video
<FoxyFrost> all the short videos are already in uk english also
<FoxyFrost> oh i understood the task now
<FoxyFrost> i will do it again and submit it
<wxl> popey: yep, totally missed it, thanks. i assume you need to approve?
<Accelerator> davidcalle,Will you be able to review my work today if its not too much to ask?
<wxl> oooooh did GCI have md support last time we did this? that's a nice plus
<sushant> how to submit the task ?
<sushant> hey, anyone up ?
<sushant> UNIGNORE sergiusens
<sushant>  /UNIGNORE sergiusens
<dows> sushant: which task are you referring to
<sushant> The one in which one has to translate subtitles on a youtube video
<sushant> The one in which one has to translate subtitles on a youtube video
<sushant> Do you know ?
<sushant> Someone please help
<s> hi
<Guest93624> hello
<sushant> pls help me
<sushant> how to submit the task
<m4sk1n_> hi
<sushant> The one in which one has to translate subtitles on a youtube video
<Guest93624> yes I have the same query
<Guest93624> I think the mentors are asleep
<dows> I think some time ago someone asked this
<Guest93624> Would you please tell me, if you know ?
<daniellimws> if not wrong, you can just submit the link of that video in the code in website
<Guest93624> ?
<daniellimws> I didn't work on it though so I cannot guarantee sorry
<Guest93624> Are you sure ?
<Guest93624> ok
<daniellimws> sorry im not but submitting it is sure a good start
<daniellimws> following that the mentors will let you know what to add
<Guest93624> The mentor is still asleep : (
<daniellimws> actually not really
<daniellimws> they are not online during weekends
<daniellimws> wxl: the title of the latest ubuntu on air is wrong https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iFE0DBs1C4
<wxl> daniellimws: thanks for the head's up
<Guest93624> Is there any way to save these chats, when I am closing this tab ?
<Guest93624> So that I can continue right from here
<wxl> you could use an irc client, Guest37124
<wxl> oops
<wxl> popey: CoC signing task up for you to publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6207255261216768/preview/
<FoxyFrost> Hi
<FoxyFrost> any mentor online
<FoxyFrost> elopio are you online?
<daniellimws> i think he is on vacation now
<FoxyFrost> erm should i abandon my task then?
<FoxyFrost> so i can choose other tasks?
<Accelerator> Yeah mine too is not at home i guess.
<FoxyFrost> well
<FoxyFrost> lets abandon the tasks then
<FoxyFrost> hope i find some easy one
<Accelerator> I dont know....i mean i took much time to do it.
<FoxyFrost> yeah same
<FoxyFrost> but he is on vaction
<FoxyFrost> vacation
<FoxyFrost> so
<Accelerator> I say lets wait till tomorrow
<FoxyFrost> u know what i am just gonna abandon the task
<FoxyFrost> if i find a good one
<Accelerator> Are you sure?
<FoxyFrost> how many tasks u completed?
<Accelerator> 5
<FoxyFrost> Woah
<FoxyFrost> i only completed 2
<FoxyFrost> so is the tshirt cool?
<Accelerator> My first time participating.
<FoxyFrost> same
<FoxyFrost> i am only doing the easy ones witho no coding
<FoxyFrost> cuz i am a noob
<FoxyFrost> well lemme look for a new task
<Accelerator> Sure
<FoxyFrost> did u get the t-shirt for completing 3 tasks?
<Accelerator> You will not get it now.
<FoxyFrost> oh then when?
<Accelerator> When the competion is over i think.
<FoxyFrost> oh
<Accelerator> Yes
<FoxyFrost> i cant find a easy task
<FoxyFrost> ugh
<FoxyFrost> how did u time the translation for each sentence in the other language to the video
<Accelerator> Can you send the link for the task instance?
<FoxyFrost> which task
<FoxyFrost> the video one?
<Accelerator> The one you are having difficulties with
<FoxyFrost> oh
<FoxyFrost> k
<FoxyFrost> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4987901429415936/
<Accelerator> Oh its actually quite simple i think.
<Accelerator> wait.
<FoxyFrost> k
<Accelerator> yeah.You have to select a short video on this link : https://bit.ly/ugcisvideos
<FoxyFrost> done
<Accelerator> Watch it carefully then click on the `...` just below the video and click on  "Add translations "
<FoxyFrost> yeah i did that
<FoxyFrost> i chose to translate it from english to (other language)
<Accelerator> So where are you having difficulties?
<FoxyFrost> while adding the subtitles how do i choose the time from which it starts and the time at which it ends
<Accelerator> Oh..wait i will see what i can do.
<FoxyFrost> like 00:12 to 00:015 (the other language subtitle) how do i change the number part
<Accelerator> ok i understand now...i will see if the time can be changed
<Accelerator> Yes i think you can change the time duration.
<FoxyFrost> i figured out
<FoxyFrost> thnx
<Accelerator> There is a little box under the video.
<Accelerator> Its ok
<Accelerator> If you have any problems dont hesitate to ask.
<m4sk1n_> !tell
<ultimate> hi everyone
